# Joey Jax has Lymphoma.



## rabernet

Oh no Jamm! I was praying that his test would come back benign! Hugs and continued prayers for you.


----------



## Wendy427

Oh no! I'm so, so sorry! What a shock!


----------



## GoldenMum

I am so very, very sorry......we have all loved Joey through your posts. He is such a young boy, I hope you have some good options for treatment. Hugs to you, and smooches to Joey!


----------



## ceegee

Oh, no. I am so very sorry. You'll be in my thoughts.


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*

Jamm: Oh, no.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am so sorry to read this, my continued thoughts and prayers to you and Joey Jax.


----------



## Ljilly28

I saw this on FB and immediately tears splashed on the keyboard bc I know this is your heart dog and you love him to death. It is so unfair. 350 balls for his first birthday!


----------



## Sally's Mom

I am so very sorry to hear this. Sending good thoughts.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni

Oh, no. Just no.

I wish there was something I could say that could help.

I'm so sorry.


----------



## laprincessa

oh, no!
i'm so sorry


----------



## Vhuynh2

I am so, so sorry.


----------



## Sydney's Mom

****. I saw your post on Instagram the other day and I was praying this wouldn't be the case. I'm so sorry Jamila. Hearbreaking.

When you have had a chance to take it all in, let us know how things are going. And remember that some of us are close by for whatever you need.


----------



## Rob's GRs

I too am so sorry and will send you and Joey good thoughts.


----------



## AmberSunrise

I am so very, very sorry to read this.

I hope it is one of the types that responds to treatment-i have a friend whose young girl was treated successfully.


----------



## solinvictus

Keeping you and Joey in my thoughts and prayers. Hoping that he can beat this.


----------



## gold4me

Oh I am so sorry.


----------



## NC Dogs

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Goldens R Great

I am so very sorry to read this about your sweet boy. I will be thinking about you and Joey, and praying for you both.


----------



## HiTideGoldens

I'm so sorry. Hugs to you and your sweet boy.


----------



## Mom Fischer

I am so sorry about this. I hope he responds well to a treatment.


----------



## Doug

Oh sweet Joey! You have youth on your side. I pray that you CAN and WILL overcome this!!


----------



## 1oldparson

I'm very sorry to hear about Joey's diagnosis. Praying for you all.


----------



## Cpc1972

I am so sorry he is to young.


----------



## thomas&betts

SO UNFAIR! *Can't wait* for the day treatment can stop Cancer forever! Continued best wishes.


----------



## sophieanne

I'm so sorry...ive been where you are. I pray there is something that can help your handsome baby. My heart aches for you. Hold him close and give lots of pats and love.


----------



## Harleysmum

So sorry for this awful news. He is a beautiful boy and you don't deserve this.


----------



## 4goldengirls

Oh no. So very sorry to hear this. Prayers and positive thoughts are sent your way.


----------



## Pammie

Put on your fighting gloves, Joey!
I am so sorry you are having to take this path Jamm. Positivity streaming your way!!!!


----------



## Alaska7133

I'm so sorry... I'm hoping for the best...


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Oh no. So sorry to hear this but please keep in mind , as others have said, that Joey is young and others have fought this battle and won.


----------



## Max's Dad

Oh no! So sad and sorry to hear this terrible news. You and Joey are in our thoughts.


----------



## hubbub

Holding you guys in my thoughts. I'm so very sorry for this diagnosis.


----------



## cubbysan

I am in tears. There are certain dogs that grab my heart more than others on this forum, and Joey is one of them. Hugs!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Jamm said:


> I can't believe it. My sweet sweet boy.


 I can't believe it either, such a shocking news. Sending many prayers and good vibes for sweet boy to win this battle. Hugs to you and sweet Joey.


----------



## Rumple’s Mom

I am so sorry, this is the worst news.


----------



## Lilliam

NO!!!!!! Oh NO!!!!!! I'm SO sorry for this diagnosis. I PRAY with all my heart you can get good successful treatment. 
Hugs and MANY prayers.


----------



## Odette3

I am so very sorry that you are going through this with Joey. My prayers go out to you. Hopefully the treatment will go well.


----------



## KiwiD

I'm so sorry. Sending lots of positive thoughts your way


----------



## maggiesmommy

So sorry to hear this. Joey is a tough boy! I know he'll fight this.


----------



## love never dies

so sorry to hear that. so not fair and he is so young.
special prayers and hugs your way.


----------



## fostermom

Oh, I am so sorry. I was worried that might be the case, but didn't want to mention something like that when he was doing so well.


----------



## Cpc1972

So sad. How old is Joey?


----------



## hotel4dogs

I am so, so sorry. Sending many hugs, prayers, and good thoughts your way. There are just no words.


----------



## elly

I'm so terribly sorry. I will send everything positive your and Joeys way. Be well lovely boy x


----------



## inge

I am so terribly, terribly sorry....


----------



## Juli

I can't imagine what you must be feeling now Jamm, but you and Joey Jax are in my heart and in my prayers.


----------



## tikiandme

I'm so very sorry. I truly can't find any more words. You and Joey are in my thoughts...


----------



## kwhit

Oh, no. I'm so very, very sorry.


----------



## jennretz

I'm so sorry. Was really hoping for better news. You're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Coopsmom

*NO!!!* *&$^ *#$% (i wanted to type something else but don't want to break any forum rules). I am so sorry to hear this news. I imagine that you are heartbroken and maybe still in a bit of shock especially since he had such a good weekend after his surgery.
I hope you are surrounded by loved ones and wish you and Joey as many good days as possible.


----------



## 2golddogs

I am so very sorry and understand your shock. He is such a young boy, it's just not fair. Sending prayers he will respond well to treatment and beat this.


----------



## Jamm

Thank you everyone. It hurts so much. Tomorrow is a busy day... calling and making appointments with specialists and doing more work and info. 

We started cooked chicken tonight and raw broccoli for dinner along with his rice. He loved it and ate it all. 

The DR did say this is why he stopped eating...


----------



## Sweet Girl

Jamm, I had tears in my eyes when another friend from here told me the news earlier today. I could not go to bed without coming to say I am so sorry. I know how much you love your sweet boy. It's just so unfair, and my heart goes out to you. If you need anything.. we can't possibly be that far away from each other. 

If you don't have a good specialist yet.. Dr. Kevin Finora is wonderful and brilliant. He's a veterinary oncologist. He was at the VEC, but he has now moved to the Central Toronto Veterinary Referral Clinic. That's at Eglinton West and Bathurst. He was so devoted and kind when Tesia was sick. If there is anything that could help Joey, he'll know about it. When my vet sent me to him, they said he was one of the best in the city, if not the province. I hope this helps a little bit on this sad day. 

I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

Jamm
I am so so sorry to hear this after reading a few days ago that Joey was doing so much better. Comforting hugs and prayers being sent to you and your beautiful boy.


----------



## Coby Love

Praying for your darling boy. Sending lots of love your way Joey Jax. Be healed!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Hugs. Didn't get on here til now, but saw the IG update and will be sure to check for update tomorrow. Paws and fingers crossed for you guys in this house.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Jamm, you are not alone, many of us will go to bed tonight thinking of you and Joey. Unfortunately there are many here familiar with lymphoma hope they see this thread and are able to help with some advices. Hugs.


----------



## cinder

I am so sorry to hear this. My thoughts will be with you and sweet Joey.


----------



## Melakat

This is so very not fair!!! I have just looked at his FB page what a lively handsome boy he is and my Logan is related to your Joey Jax.

My heart goes out to you and your handsome boy! I will be thinking about the two of you and sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## 3 goldens

I am so sorry and I hope you get to have with you for a long time. Hopefully some treatment will work for him. Prayers and good thoughts for you and your beautiful boy.


----------



## my4goldens

I am so very sorry. Hugs and prayers


----------



## ZeppGold

So sorry to hear this. Praying for you and Joey.


----------



## cgriffin

I am so sorry to hear this! 
I hope that he will be around for you for a long time to come!


----------



## Melakat

Thinking so much about you both today.


----------



## Sydney's Mom

How was your day today, Jamm? How is Joey doing? We are thinking of you.


----------



## Jamm

Today was okay. I am a mess, Joey is recovering from his surgery still. He ate his breakfast, drinking well and I was told he ate all of his dinner too which is great. I am feeling numb.. but tomorrow we're going to try to be 100% positive. 

I dont know if I commented before but monday we have an apt with the specialist. They'll be able to tell us what stage he is at and if it's B-cell or T-cell. Very important information.


----------



## Ljilly28

Is it B cell we are hoping for? I have been thinking about you and Joey all day. He is way too young for this.


----------



## Joanne & Asia

I am so very sorry! Heartbreaking newsHe is way too young.


----------



## BriGuy

Hope you get some good information at your appointment. Good luck!


----------



## KiwiD

I know there is a whole lot of information for you to process right now but a book that really helped me when our previous Golden was diagnosed with cancer was the Dog Cancer Survival Guide which is available on Amazon.ca. One of the things it reminded me is that dogs don't know they're sick. We cooked for her everyday after her diagnosis with recipes and supplements from the book. 

Sending lots of good thoughts for your appt on Monday.


----------



## SandyK

So very sorry to read this about Joey. I hope specialists will help get the right treatments for him. He is young and I have faith he will give his best to fight!! Thoughts and prayers will be with you and Joey!!


----------



## Karen519

*Joey*



SandyK said:


> So very sorry to read this about Joey. I hope specialists will help get the right treatments for him. He is young and I have faith he will give his best to fight!! Thoughts and prayers will be with you and Joey!!


I feel the same way, Jamm. Hugs and kisses to Joey.


----------



## Jamm

He didn't really want breakfast again this morning. We mixed rice, with yogurt and porridge.. I got him to eat it though. He just had a normal poop too.. Im trying a different attitude today.. more positive and treating him like normal.. I think its helping. He's been tail wagging a lot more today then yesterday. Im going to take him for a nice drive again this evening and see if I can find a quiet park for us to sit in with his ball. It's so hard because of his surgery.. I want to take him running and swimming and all of his favourite things but we can't yet.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Maddie's_Mom said:


> I know there is a whole lot of information for you to process right now but a book that really helped me when our previous Golden was diagnosed with cancer was the Dog Cancer Survival Guide which is available on Amazon.ca. One of the things it reminded me is that dogs don't know they're sick. We cooked for her everyday after her diagnosis with recipes and supplements from the book.
> 
> Sending lots of good thoughts for your appt on Monday.


I have a copy of this book sitting right here on my desk. If you want it, I can mail it out to you today, no cost.

Just checking in on Joey Jax and thinking of you.


----------



## Jbird

My heart hurts for you. I hope good news comes next week and will keep you and Joey in my thoughts.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Thinking of you and Joey every day.


----------



## goldenewbie

I am really sorry to read about Joey  

I strongly believe in the power of staying positive.. I wish you have the strength to remain positive and hopeful, and things clear up for Joey..


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Hope sweet Joey is eating his breakfast this morning. Thinking of you, hugs and prayers sent your way.


----------



## KKaren

Thinking of you and Joey Jax this morning. Sending Hugs and love.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Thinking of you. I hope today was better for you both. Did you get to the park?


----------



## Jamm

Today was... okay. 

Yesterday I woke up with the "yah positive" attitude.. but today it was just more... sadness.. and questioning and denial.. The mornings are the worst with him.. he has absolutely zero appetite.. so getting him to eat ANYTHING is a good deal. This morning he ate cooked porridge, and yogurt.. he didn't really want it but we've all been hand feeding him things. Dinner is better.. he ate a whole chicken breast, broccoli, and green beans.. Hand fed but who cares! Because he ate  

Last night after work my mom, Joey and I went to the park.. we sat in the grass and he was able to roll around, and lay in the park grass.. he LOVED it. So tonight we did it again.. actually he went twice today! My parents took him earlier when I was at work. It brings the life out in him. 

Anxiously waiting for Monday... I hope they prescribe something that'll help with his appetite... Its sad seeing him turn down peanut butter.. 

but here are some pictures from our park time adventures


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

So glad Joey's getting out and enjoying the park. We had a cat who was recently very sick and the only thing that would get her eating was Mertazapine, used as an appetite stimulant. The difference was like day and night.


----------



## thomas&betts

Looking at him in the pic's, today was definitely a great day! He looks so good AND happy. Stay positive. As always, best wishes, from EVERYBODY here!


----------



## inge

Live in the moment...when Liza was diagnosed with a mast cell tumor last January, I kept touching her to feel for more bumps. I still do, because I am still afraid they will come back. But I try to be happy with what she is at the moment. He is young, that is good! Will be looking for your update on Monday.


----------



## bemyangell

Good luck with Joey. We are all praying for you.


----------



## murphy1

A Prayer has been said for your boy.


----------



## laprincessa

Is it absolutely necessary that he eat breakfast? If not, could you just let it go? 

Sending sparklies to help both of you.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni

He may have some acid build up overnight so that his tummy feels bad in the mornings. You could try giving him a small meal right before bed or talk to your vet about a famotidine dose?

Many of my senior dogs have had this happen...some even threw up bile in the morning.

So glad your gorgeous boy is having good days...


----------



## MommyMe

What beautiful pictures of your sweet boy. It's wonderful that he got out and enjoyed the day. Thinking of you both.


----------



## Jamm

@Laprincessa, normally I wouldn't mind him skipping breakfast… but I want him to have as much strength as possible so I want him to eat as much as he will. 

One day at a time.. This morning he woke up more wiggly, waggy butt then yesterday so that made me smile


----------



## GoldenMum

Wishing you tons more wiggly, waggly mornings! Great update!


----------



## hubbub

What a wonderful day Joey had with his loved ones! Thank you for sharing the pictures  I was always reminding myself to take each day, moment and (sometime) each breath, one at a time. <hugs>


----------



## laprincessa

That makes perfect sense about breakfast. Sometimes when Max gets a little fussy about breakfast, I sprinkle some parmesan cheese on his food.


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*

What beautiful pictures of Joey!! I would let him eat anything he wants to.


----------



## inge

Thinking of you.


----------



## Jamm

Breakfast again was not super great.. but its okay because dinner was a great success! He ate some beef meatballs, corn (I know.. but he wanted it) and some sweet potato again. We had another great day at the park.. we plan to go daily as long as weather permits.


----------



## SheetsSM

Prayers for many more great days!


----------



## cubbysan

In the pictures from the park, he looks very bright eyed. His eyes do not look like a dog not feeling well.


----------



## Jamm

Anxiously nervous for tomorrow.


----------



## SandyK

Love the pictures of Joey at the park!! Good luck tomorrow. Thoughts are with you!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Jamm said:


> Today was... okay.
> 
> Yesterday I woke up with the "yah positive" attitude.. but today it was just more... sadness.. and questioning and denial.. The mornings are the worst with him.. he has absolutely zero appetite.. so getting him to eat ANYTHING is a good deal. This morning he ate cooked porridge, and yogurt.. he didn't really want it but we've all been hand feeding him things. Dinner is better.. he ate a whole chicken breast, broccoli, and green beans.. Hand fed but who cares! Because he ate
> 
> Last night after work my mom, Joey and I went to the park.. we sat in the grass and he was able to roll around, and lay in the park grass.. he LOVED it. So tonight we did it again.. actually he went twice today! My parents took him earlier when I was at work. It brings the life out in him.
> 
> Anxiously waiting for Monday... I hope they prescribe something that'll help with his appetite... Its sad seeing him turn down peanut butter..
> 
> but here are some pictures from our park time adventures


 Beautiful pictures. 

Hand feed for sure. And don't feel bad about it at all. If it helps him eat, that's all that matters. 

When Tesia lost her appetite, one of the few things that she would eat was liverwurst. Smells strong, which helps. She would lick it off my finger. She also liked boiled eggs for a while. 

I hope you get some good answers and a treatment plan today. Sending you positive thoughts.


----------



## Melakat

Thinking about you and Joey today as you meet the specialist.


----------



## Sydney's Mom

Just wanted to send some good thoughts your way today. Let us know how your appointments go.


----------



## gold4me

Thinking about you and Joey and send lots of good wishes.


----------



## Rumple’s Mom

Keeping you guys in my thoughts. I know you're waiting for news today, and I hope it's good news.


----------



## Jamm

Where to begin. The specialist and other doctors believe its spread to all lymph nodes. She felt them all, and they were all enlarged (A difference from 2 weeks ago) She believes he is at stage 3 or stage 4. Today Joey is starting Chemo (CHOP protocol) and will be going on prednisone. They are doing Biopsies of the other lymph nodes to be sent away to determine what type. We are awaiting to see how he does through his first round of Chemo.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Holding you both in my thoughts.


----------



## Our3dogs

We'll keep you and Joey in our thoughts. When my RB girl Lacey went through chemo, she tolerated it really well. One of our first Golden's was put on pred to help his appetite for lymphoma. He responded really well to the pred and it helped reduce the swelling of the lymph nodes. Hoping Joey responds well to his treatments.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

You and Joey are in my thoughts and prayers. 
I think of you both every day .


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*



Jamm said:


> Where to begin. The specialist and other doctors believe its spread to all lymph nodes. She felt them all, and they were all enlarged (A difference from 2 weeks ago) She believes he is at stage 3 or stage 4. Today Joey is starting Chemo (CHOP protocol) and will be going on prednisone. They are doing Biopsies of the other lymph nodes to be sent away to determine what type. We are awaiting to see how he does through his first round of Chemo.


Praying for Joey and you.


----------



## Harleysmum

Strong positive thoughts coming to Joey Jax and you.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## rabernet

Continuing to hold you and Joey in my prayers!


----------



## Rumple’s Mom

Keeping you guys in my thoughts. I hope he responds well to the chemo!


----------



## inge

Sending every kind of positive things towards you. How are you yourself?


----------



## Ljilly28

Did I miss if it is B or T cell. My close friend is a vet, and she really does think the CHOP protocol is a beacon of hope for long remissions. I am thinking of you and Joey so often, and just feeling the unfairness of this and how loved he is by you.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Sending pawsitive thoughts for you and Joey...hugs


----------



## Christen113

Lots of prayers for you and Joey. So, so sad.


----------



## nolefan

I was so hoping that this wasn't going to be the case , I'm hoping that there are some things to grasp at, such at LJilly's input regarding CHOP protocol.... thank you for being so good about updates here. Thinking of you....


----------



## Jamm

The vet just called, they are about to start.. They had some emergency they had to tend to. She called to update that Joeys blood has changed from two weeks ago. The pallets were lower and the calcium was higher.. She suspects its T cell but we don't have any confirmation. Her tone sounded sad.


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*

Jamm: We are praying for Joey and you! I think dborgers Andy had T-Cell.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni

Sending you both a big hug....


----------



## goldencontriever3

My heart breaks for you. Sending good thoughts, prayers and hugs for you and Joey.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Hugs. Sorry to read your update as it is, we are always thinking about you lots here.


----------



## ceegee

I'm very sorry you're going through this. Kind thoughts coming your way from Quebec.


----------



## ceegee

I'm very sorry you're going through this. Kind thoughts coming your way from Quebec.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Sending you positive thoughts. I just can't believe this is happening to you and your sweet boy.


----------



## Jamm

Home from picking up my main man. They said he was great for Chemo and was such a gentleman. He was very excited to see us and was full of life. We have Prednisone, and anti nausea/diarrhea meds incase he needs it. He ate some more meat balls, some raw veggies and some liver treats.. now he's sleeping.


----------



## LUCKYme

Ive been following your story and first let me say how sorry I am that you have received such scary news. Cancer is incredibly unfair. I really hope your boy handles the chemo well, most of the dogs I've seen at the clinic do excellent with it! Sending many healing thoughts and prayers your way!


----------



## AtticusJordie

<sigh> So sorry to hear of Joey Jax's situation. I've been away for 1 1/2 years so I'll need a little time to catch up on things. It sounds like he's tolerating the chemo reasonably well--we'll keep him and you in our prayers. Give him an extra hug for us. Scott J.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thanks for the updates, thinking of you and praying. Hope he is having nice sleep tonight. 
Sending hugs and good vibes, so wish all of it is just a bad dream.


----------



## Harleysmum

Hope you have a really good day tomorrow Joey Jax.


----------



## Melakat

Thinking very positively that he is young, a dock diver and a cancer cell fighter and the chemo is entering his body eating up all of those nasty bad C Cells.

I can only imagine what a very tough this week this has been for you and your boy.


----------



## Jamm

Thanks everyone… it has been a nightmare I wish I could just wake up from. I've had a constant head ache for 3 weeks now… all part of the dog mom job I guess  

Yesterday I was sad… and very angry. I still am angry. Joey is 5 years old. I feel like I am being cheated out of time with him and he is being STOLEN from me. If this was in 5 years from now I would be much more understanding… but right now is not his time. 

We had a good night.. big, scary thunderstorms but Joey's never been bothered by them.. and he slept right through. We start our prednisone this morning.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I understand your feelings, I'm so sorry you and Joey are going through this. 

My thoughts are with you both, prayers his treatments go well.


----------



## DJdogman

Oh my goodness, how awful. Everything seems to have happened so fast for you. I truly truly sympathise along with everyone else. Your boy is too young to be going through all of this. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Jbird

I can't imagine being in your shoes. I agree it's not fair. I'm glad he had a good night and will continue to keep you and him in my thoughts.


----------



## hotel4dogs

sending many good thoughts your way. We are all here for you.


----------



## hubbub

Anger, sadness, thoughts of doubt and disbelief will wash over you in waves. I still have them a year later and can only imagine what you're going through. 

I'm happy to hear you guys had a good night and I hope Joey's feeling good today and giving you some wiggle-waggles too


----------



## Lucky Penny

I am so sad to read this. My thoughts go out to you and him.


----------



## Neeko13

Im so sorry to hear about Joey....my thoughts, and prayers are with you both....Can only Hope and Pray Joey fights this battle......and Wins!!!


----------



## Melakat

You have every right to be very angry Joey is too young and it is not fair but being young is a good thing when it comes to the big fight and we are all sending positive healing thoughts to your boy!


----------



## inge

Thinking of you guys. I so understand your feeling of being angry...


----------



## AmberSunrise

I do not know if this could be applicable, but I thought I would share:

Penn Vet

Dr. Nicola Mason is currently recruiting subjects for a new trial of dogs with a confirmed diagnosis of B or T cell lymphoma who have not received prior chemotherapy or steroids.
The purpose of this study is to determine whether repeat vaccinations with a cancer vaccine, made from a dog’s own immune cells (B cells), can prevent relapse of lymphoma when given following a standard 19-week course of chemotherapy.
If you are interested in participating in this study, please contact Aliza Schmidt at [email protected] or (215) 746-2239.


----------



## Jamm

Thank you Sunrise, I'll email her now. 

Todays update: 

This morning when he woke up he didnt really want much of anything. Cant remember if I wrote that, but he did eat a meatball and some treats for his first prednisone. I worked a mid half shift so my mom watched him. She said he slept for the first few hours I left and then she woke him up... he still wasnt interested in food.. he would smell and then turn away, so we thought this was nausea. My mom gave him an anti-nausea pill in some cheese and he ate that. My mom said about an hour later he had a burst of energy and had extreme rollies on his carpet  It made mom smile and made me smile from work. She said he seemed to be more alert. When I got home we gave him dinner... which he WANTED today and seeked out. Tonight was also the first time I didn't have to hand feed him in about a week and a half. He ate cooked chicken, broccoli, and some carrots. We took him to our favorite park again and sat in the grass.. he rolled around more and even chomped on his ball.. hasn't done that in a while. 

I have noticed the peeing/drinking more.. but It's not a bad thing and we dont mind at all. He's very good and alerts us so we let him out whenever he asks. 

Things are okay tonight


----------



## hubbub

So happy to read Joey perked up! 

Based on my girl's experience, I would try to stay ahead of the nausea if you can.


----------



## Rumple’s Mom

Great update! I'm glad he showed more interest in food tonight, and that he was enjoying some of his favourite things.


----------



## 2tired

I am so sorry to read of Joey's diagnosis. I understand completely how you feel - my first golden retriever was only 2 1/2 years old when he was diagnosed with lymphoma.

At that time he was put on the COP (or CVP) protocol. It is similar to the CHOP, but without the doxorubicin. He was in remission for 11 months when his cancer returned. However, this was 1998, and I am sure there have been treatment advances since that time.

He really had no awful side effects from the chemo other than the thirst/peeing and ravenous appetite from the prednisone. I happened to leave a jar of zincofax at a level he could reach, and he ate the entire contents of the jar....

The cost of the chemo was not prohibitive.

Wishing you strength during this journey.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Rooting for him... As far as nausea, unfortunately my two 13 year old Goldens have relatively slow growing cancer and take meds for nausea..my Georgie has a sarcoma and is being treated with Palladia, chlorambucil, and omeprazole, and rimadyl. Hi sister is on prednisone for a suspect brain tumor...she takes sucralfate and ondansetron to calm her tummy. She is on an anti inflammatory dose of pred, 20 mg, and her appetite is insatiable..


----------



## Sally's Mom

The chemo for my George is quite expensive...even at cost...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of you, sending prayers and good vibes, I am glad it was good day.


----------



## SandyK

Glad Joey had a good day!! I hope treatments help him. Cancer is so unfair and especially to a young boy like Joey. As others have said, his young age should help him to be a strong fighter!! Thoughts and prayers are with you both!!


----------



## Ljilly28

Hoping for a remission that never ends


----------



## MaureenM

I'm so sorry to read this. Sending many good thoughts for you and Joey.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Sending good vibes for a good day for Joey! Hugs!


----------



## Jamm

Joey slept soundly through out the night… I was awaiting him to wake me to potty but he slept soundly. He was more eager to eat this morning which was good… gave him his prednisone in a piece of cheese which he ate right up. He had a few other things but didn't want to eat a bunch right away… so about 1-2 hours later he ate 3/4 Jar of turkey stew baby food  

Im about to go and do some errands, and buy some things from the grocery store for him to enjoy. 

We just went to the park beside our house because Joey loves to roll down the hill thats there… and he did just that  I brought out a new tennis ball… one of the 800 that he has for him to enjoy. I think we're going to unload the lot of them this weekend too.. Just for him. 

https://youtu.be/4I39IKikfUE


----------



## Melakat

Joey is so loved. Glad he is eating and doing the things that he loves and yes praying for a very, very long remission.


----------



## kiharris

My thoughts are with you


----------



## Neeko13

Awwww...he s such a sweetie. ...love the video...prayers for Joey...and Well wishes from Neeko & Molson..xoxo


----------



## Sydney's Mom

My old golden had to take prednisone for allergies and it always made her REALLY hungry - so hopefully that may have a hand in helping with his appetite! Hope you guys had another good day.


----------



## Jamm

Todays been better.. He seems more alert and interested in everything. We both had some water melon, and then he ate about half a chicken breast for a mid afternoon snack. Lots of veggies and fruits as well. Tonight he's having meat balls for dinner. We bought some non toxic, children's paint and some canvas so either tomorrow, or most likely friday we're going to do some painting  I'll take pictures of course.


----------



## Jamm




----------



## hubbub

Joey is a shining example of living in the moment and loving every bit of it. Good thoughts continue to stream to you all.


----------



## SandyK

Thanks for sharing video of Joey. Sure did make me smile seeing him roll down the hill with his tennis ball. Make sure you video if you let all 800 tennis balls loose!!


----------



## Jamm

Joey has woken up this morning full of life! Today was the first day in a few weeks where I didn't have to wake him up… he came over to me.. jumped on the bed and dropped duckie on my face  He was soooo waggy tail and excited to be awake. He was very hungry and took his pills with some chicken, rice, and cheese. He played this morning and rolled around. Makes me smile so big.


----------



## nolefan

What a wonderful way to start the day - I'm so happy you're getting some of these moments. 

When my first Golden became ill with cancer in his digestive tract we had a period of time trying to get his blood work stable to figure out some options but I was so paralyzed with grief and misery that I know I missed a lot of chances during the short time we had left to enjoy him. We were never able to get him stabilized, it was too late but I started my grieving process too soon. I'm proud of you for embracing what you're given. Keep doing what you're doing and making sure you don't miss these chances. I'm pulling for you two.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Your post made me smile. I'm so glad he is feeling better. The video was awesome. Hope he eats lots today!


----------



## Karen519

*Joey*

So glad Joey is feeling so happy this morning.
Hope you two have a beautiful day together and can't wait to see the paintings!!


----------



## DJdogman

That's really so great to hear! Its so obvious how much you love him. One of my boys loves rolling down hills like that too, I've never met another retriever who does it!


----------



## rabernet

It's so good to read that Joey is having some really good days, just living in the moment! He's such a handsome boy!


----------



## 2golddogs

I hope Joey has many, many. many more days like today!


----------



## Jamm

Today was a good day for Joey.. he ate well, was in better spirits. Mom said he was more alert and didn't sleep as much either. 

The specialist called and did inform us it's T-Cell Lymphoma… the harder of the 2 to treat and fight… but everyday is a gift with him.


----------



## GoldenMum

Glad to hear Joey had a better day!


----------



## 4goldengirls

Glad to hear he' doing better. Positive thoughts are with you all. Enjoy & spoil your boy.


----------



## hubbub

My heart sings that Joey's having a good day! Extra scratches for your boy


----------



## Lucky Penny

Hugs to your boy.


----------



## rabernet

Hi Jamm, have you looked into adding turmeric to his diet? Of course consult with Joey's oncologist as well, but it seems to aid in slowing the spread of the cancer, and some studies that it may help in cancer prevention (I'm studying it to add to Noah's daily diet, actually). There's also a good FB group started by a veterinarian (Dr. Doug English), called Turmeric User Group, with a lot of good helpful links about it and how best to use it and buying the right kind, etc. 

Apologies if this isn't appropriate for this thread, but thought it worth sharing with you. 

Continued thoughts and prayers for your handsome boy, and I'm so glad he's still feeling so much better over the past few days!\

Edit - ok just saw this note, so definitely consult your oncologist before using if you think you're interested in it: _Turmeric is not compatible with some types of CHEMO, so please check with your/your pet's Oncologist if this applies to you._


----------



## Jamm

Thank you @Rabernet.. I have indeed looked into Turmeric and we've started giving him some. 

He is very into food again this morning.. Our breakfast has been rice and baby food… with some cheese for his pills. We had nice snuggles this morning… he jumped on my bed and came and snuggled close. Hugged his big beefy head<3 

We're going to do our painting today  Its supposed to rain horribly all weekend here so most likely no park this weekend as his incision can't get wet yet.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great to hear Joey is having good days. Prayers he has many more to come. 
Enjoy each and every special moment.


----------



## rabernet

Jamm said:


> Thank you @Rabernet.. I have indeed looked into Turmeric and we've started giving him some.
> 
> He is very into food again this morning.. Our breakfast has been rice and baby food… with some cheese for his pills. We had nice snuggles this morning… he jumped on my bed and came and snuggled close. Hugged his big beefy head<3
> 
> We're going to do our painting today  Its supposed to rain horribly all weekend here so most likely no park this weekend as his incision can't get wet yet.


I can't wait to see the paintings!


----------



## Melakat

So glad to hear that Joey is having good days and eating well. I have thought about you both every day.


----------



## jpajinag

Joey Jax is a beautiful boy. Sorry to hear you are going through this. So happy to see you and him enjoying everyday together and hopefully many more years of happy days. The 2 of you are in my prayers.


----------



## forgop

Lymphoma sucks. Mine lasted a month after diagnosis.


----------



## Harleysmum

Wishing you an extra special snuggly week-end with gorgeous Joey Jax.


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*

Wishing you and Joey many beautiful times!!!


----------



## Jamm

Joey had another nice day yesterday… ate well.. WANTED to eat a lot.. Parents took him to the park again and they said he was more lively  

This morning he was soooo wiggly.. I love it. 

Its supposed to POUR rain this weekend so I don't know how much park time we'll get but we are keeping his spirits up  

Monday hopefully they can tell us if they think the Chemo is working.


----------



## Rumple’s Mom

Great update! I'm so glad that it sounds like he's starting to act like his old self again. The food must be doing his body wonders too, now that he's getting nourishment. 

I had Rumple outside all morning to beat the rain. Looks like we're going to be soaked this weekend, blah.


----------



## AtticusJordie

Treasure the good days. That is what great memories are made of. We hope that you'll have many, many more years of 'good days'.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thinking of you guys, hoping you have a great weekend.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I love seeing updates like that! I hope it keeps up! 

Enjoy the soggy weekend together!


----------



## Jamm

Yesterday was rough for me.. I worked all day (mom and dad were home with Joey) and it was raining and I was just so angry. I always get sad/mad when I'm away from him. I am positive around him but when I'm alone its just too easy to think of the sad thoughts. 

He was very happy last night.. we had nice snuggles.. Ducky needed surgery but thats a good sign!  

Today I think he feels a little poopy… the vet said he may feel his worse today/tomorrow.. but tomorrow at 9am we get our next round of Chemo. He ate a good breakfast and took his pills but he's pretty lazy compared to the last few days.. It's okay though. Its rainy and going to be a boring day of netflix and cuddles for us


----------



## Jamm

Well Joey fooled me… another great day with no sign of him feeling uncomfortable from the end of Chemo week. Back to his "feed me, feed me" ways


----------



## mybuddy

Just finished this thread.

Keep fighting Joey! What a sweet boy you have.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am so glad Joey had great day, praying for many great days too come. Hugs.


----------



## Jamm

We're up and ready for our round 2 this morning… Honestly Joey has done a 180 thanks to the treatment so far.. He's back to his "feed me, feed me" self. I hope they can take out his staples today (We left them in longer due to the chemo and healing incision) that way I can get him out and run and swim and really enjoy himself. 

He's looking at me now…. "Mom we're awake… FOOD PLZ"


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

He is so sweet!
Wish you all the best today, my thoughts and prayers are with you guys.


----------



## Wendy427

What a sweetheart! He looks great!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Thinking of you and Joey today as you two go in to find out about the chemo.


----------



## Jamm

Home from Joeys round 2 Chemo. Vet said he looked great.. His lymph nodes have shrunk in size, and his blood work improved. He got his staples out from his surgery and got his next dose of Chemo. We are to reduce the amount of Prednisone starting tomorrow. He's just ate a good breakfast, drank, and is now napping.


----------



## Bosn'sMom

Wonderful to hear his great progress! He is looking wonderful!


----------



## Rumple’s Mom

That's a great update!! How long will he be on this round of chemo? I'm not sure how it works with dogs vs. humans.


----------



## Jamm

Rumple’s Mom said:


> That's a great update!! How long will he be on this round of chemo? I'm not sure how it works with dogs vs. humans.


It will depend on how he responds I think.. We have appointments booked up until the end of August but may not need them. I think they'll want to do a full month before stopping.. 

The "Chop Protocol" is 4 different drugs used once a week and after the last drug there is a week break. So I'm assuming they will want to complete one round of "Chop" before we cut or continue anything.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

That's great news, thanks for the update. Hope you two have peaceful night. Hugs.


----------



## rabernet

That's such good news for you and Joey!


----------



## DJdogman

Jamm;5792433[URL=http://s1100.photobucket.com/user/jamilamancini/media/04D600D0-5F43-4BB8-83D2-9D525489E626_zpslgk96nug.jpg.html said:


> [/URL]


Look at that gorgeous smile and those super loving eyes. What a gorgeous boy you have. So glad to hear his treatment is going so well.


----------



## Tennyson

What a beautiful boy you have. He doesn't look sick at all. Just very happy and living in the moment.


----------



## Jamm

Joeys doing well this morning! Lots of food.. begging.. drinking and peeing. 

This next part of the Chemo has some side effects that cause discomfort during urination and blood in his urine.. so far he has been fine.. had a good poop this morning. 

Rainy day today.. I work all day but tomorrow is Canada day and supposed to be nice so hopefully we will get out there  Now Joey has his staples out he can do a little more.


----------



## MercyMom

I'm so sorry to see that Joey has T-Cell Lymphoma. I saw your post in FaceBook a little over a week ago, but I am just now seeing and catching up in this thread. So sad that this is happening to Joey, but I am thrilled to see that the chemo appears to be working for him and that he is acting more like himself! Hang in there dear! He's young still. Prayers and good thoughts for Joey beating this thing. I am here for you. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## MercyMom

Jamm said:


> Today was... okay.
> 
> Yesterday I woke up with the "yah positive" attitude.. but today it was just more... sadness.. and questioning and denial.. The mornings are the worst with him.. he has absolutely zero appetite.. so getting him to eat ANYTHING is a good deal. This morning he ate cooked porridge, and yogurt.. he didn't really want it but we've all been hand feeding him things. Dinner is better.. he ate a whole chicken breast, broccoli, and green beans.. Hand fed but who cares! Because he ate
> 
> Last night after work my mom, Joey and I went to the park.. we sat in the grass and he was able to roll around, and lay in the park grass.. he LOVED it. So tonight we did it again.. actually he went twice today! My parents took him earlier when I was at work. It brings the life out in him.
> 
> Anxiously waiting for Monday... I hope they prescribe something that'll help with his appetite... Its sad seeing him turn down peanut butter..
> 
> but here are some pictures from our park time adventures


Those pictures are quite lovely. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MercyMom

Jamm said:


> Where to begin. The specialist and other doctors believe its spread to all lymph nodes. She felt them all, and they were all enlarged (A difference from 2 weeks ago) She believes he is at stage 3 or stage 4. Today Joey is starting Chemo (CHOP protocol) and will be going on prednisone. They are doing Biopsies of the other lymph nodes to be sent away to determine what type. We are awaiting to see how he does through his first round of Chemo.


 Keep up the spirits! Joey is strong!


----------



## dborgers

I didn't know who this was until now. I'm so sorry for the diagnosis.

Have you checked out Meggie's thread "Lymphoma"? She had T-Cell and lived for years.


----------



## MercyMom

Jamm said:


> Thanks everyone… it has been a nightmare I wish I could just wake up from. I've had a constant head ache for 3 weeks now… all part of the dog mom job I guess
> 
> Yesterday I was sad… and very angry. I still am angry. Joey is 5 years old. I feel like I am being cheated out of time with him and he is being STOLEN from me. If this was in 5 years from now I would be much more understanding… but right now is not his time.
> 
> We had a good night.. big, scary thunderstorms but Joey's never been bothered by them.. and he slept right through. We start our prednisone this morning.


You know what? I'm starting to grieve too along with you as if he's my dog.


----------



## MercyMom

Jamm said:


> Joey slept soundly through out the night… I was awaiting him to wake me to potty but he slept soundly. He was more eager to eat this morning which was good… gave him his prednisone in a piece of cheese which he ate right up. He had a few other things but didn't want to eat a bunch right away… so about 1-2 hours later he ate 3/4 Jar of turkey stew baby food
> 
> Im about to go and do some errands, and buy some things from the grocery store for him to enjoy.
> 
> We just went to the park beside our house because Joey loves to roll down the hill thats there… and he did just that  I brought out a new tennis ball… one of the 800 that he has for him to enjoy. I think we're going to unload the lot of them this weekend too.. Just for him.
> 
> https://youtu.be/4I39IKikfUE


 So sweet! Gave me a chuckle!


----------



## MercyMom

Jamm said:


> Home from Joeys round 2 Chemo. Vet said he looked great.. His lymph nodes have shrunk in size, and his blood work improved. He got his staples out from his surgery and got his next dose of Chemo. We are to reduce the amount of Prednisone starting tomorrow. He's just ate a good breakfast, drank, and is now napping.


I'm so glad to hear that Joey is making excellent progress!:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun


----------



## Tuckers Mom

Jamm, I have been posting to you on FB on Joey's Page as Sandy Tadlock- I don't get on here that much these days, so busy with my two furry kids and work- but wanted you to know that we all pray for Joey every single day when we start our day ( before they eat breakfast and before they eat dinner) and know that if we could heal him with our love we would. I cannot Imagine. I lost my Heart dog Frazier to Fibrosarcoma and it was the worst heart ache I ever experienced, and I pray that you will have Joey for many more years of Joy- this breed is unlike any other- total love and sweetness in every bit of their being. Thinking of you daily xo xo xo


----------



## Jamm

Thank you so much<3 It means a lot to both of us. 

Everyday is an improvement. Today is Canada day so I wanted to make it very special for Joey.. we went to a local street party/fair thingy and he had a blast.. The weather was perfect... over cast and mild. He met so many people, kids, smells... it was perfect. 

We just got back from fireworks and wow am I glad Joey doesn't care about them at all. We parked and watched the local ones.. as soon as the big ones started he perked his ears and searched for the sound... we pointed to them in the sky then he quietly watched with us for a few minutes before laying down and sleeping. 

It was a really good day.. we walked around our area too for the first time.. he's so strong.


----------



## rabernet

Love that update from yesterday! What a great day for all of you!


----------



## dborgers

Have a fun weekend.  Carpe Diem is the ticket. They live in the 'now'. Wishing you many, many wonderful days


----------



## OutWest

Jamm said:


> Thank you so much<3 It means a lot to both of us.
> 
> Everyday is an improvement. Today is Canada day so I wanted to make it very special for Joey.. we went to a local street party/fair thingy and he had a blast.. The weather was perfect... over cast and mild. He met so many people, kids, smells... it was perfect.
> 
> We just got back from fireworks and wow am I glad Joey doesn't care about them at all. We parked and watched the local ones.. as soon as the big ones started he perked his ears and searched for the sound... we pointed to them in the sky then he quietly watched with us for a few minutes before laying down and sleeping.
> 
> It was a really good day.. we walked around our area too for the first time.. he's so strong.


I'm so glad he's responding to the meds and that you are having fun with him. I am stunned that he has lymphoma (just catching up). I hope you like and trust his doctors and that they are communicating well with you. Joey is such a great dog--sending love and hugs!


----------



## inge

Just catching up...I am glad he is doing so well!


----------



## SandyK

Glad you and Joey enjoyed Canada Day!! So glad to see his latest vet report was good!!! Have a great weekend!!


----------



## nolefan

so glad to hear you all have been out and about and that both of you enjoyed the day so much.... that's wonderful.


----------



## Jamm

Friends, I haven't updated because there has been nothing to really update on! Joey has been great  His appetite is totally back.. if not more than ever! He is slowly being moved back to kibble. His scar is healing so nicely.. fur starting to grow back.. he is happy, excited, waggy tail. We have been walking him around our subdivision again.. we stopped when he got sick and haven't wanted to be out meeting other dogs while he has been under the weather but he loves his nightly walks. So far he has showed no side effects from the second dose of chemo… I think he would start to show today/tomorrow. Fingers crossed  Im off work today and tomorrow and it's supposed to be BEAUTIFUL.. so I'm trying to find something fun for us to do.. The vet still doesn't want him to swim so our options are kind of limited lol.

Happy 4th of July to our American friends! 

Round 3 on Monday. I'll update after that


----------



## Rainheart

It warms my heart to hear Joey is doing so well. I'm so glad to hear good updates about him <3 Keep it up, Joey!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Happy to hear that Joey is doing so well.


----------



## hubbub

Wishing you guys a wonderful waggy weekend!


----------



## Jbird

So happy for you and Joey!


----------



## jennretz

Jamm said:


> Friends, I haven't updated because there has been nothing to really update on! Joey has been great  His appetite is totally back.. if not more than ever! He is slowly being moved back to kibble. His scar is healing so nicely.. fur starting to grow back.. he is happy, excited, waggy tail. We have been walking him around our subdivision again.. we stopped when he got sick and haven't wanted to be out meeting other dogs while he has been under the weather but he loves his nightly walks. So far he has showed no side effects from the second dose of chemo… I think he would start to show today/tomorrow. Fingers crossed  Im off work today and tomorrow and it's supposed to be BEAUTIFUL.. so I'm trying to find something fun for us to do.. The vet still doesn't want him to swim so our options are kind of limited lol.
> 
> Happy 4th of July to our American friends!
> 
> Round 3 on Monday. I'll update after that


It's so great to hear that he is doing so well and happy belated Canada Day. My husband and I were in Toronto for Canada Day and really thought it was a wonderful experience. You live in a great city!


----------



## dborgers

Wishing you both a super fun weekend


----------



## Sweet Girl

I am so happy to read this! It sounds like he is responding really well to the treatments. Continued positive thoughts for you!


----------



## GoldenMum

Wonderful update! Wishing you a weekend full of wags-n-walks!


----------



## Jamm

Up bright and early for round 3! Joey is great, has been great. Hoping for more good news from the vet. 

For those local (Toronto/GTA peeps) I want to plan a fun day for Joey.. kind of a celebration of life. It'll be somewhere in the city and I want to invite our GRF friends as well as IRL friends.


----------



## rabernet

Looking forward to hearing how it goes today, it sounds like he's doing so good! Wonderful updates!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Best of luck today with treatment #3.

Really great reading how wonderful he's doing.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Jamm said:


> Up bright and early for round 3! Joey is great, has been great. Hoping for more good news from the vet.
> 
> For those local (Toronto/GTA peeps) I want to plan a fun day for Joey.. kind of a celebration of life. It'll be somewhere in the city and I want to invite our GRF friends as well as IRL friends.


We would love to come! Shala and I are into celebrating life everyday! 

Hope today goes well!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for the update, so glad to hear he's doing so well. You are constantly in my thoughts.


----------



## Jamm

Okay, back from the vet. 

Joey did NOT receive his 3rd dose of chemo today. They ran his blood and everything looked good and has improved again.. BUT his bone marrow count was too low for them to safely give him his next dose. She is fairly certain this is a side effect of the drug that was given last week. We have an apt on thursday to re-check blood and hopefully administer the chemo. If its still not in the safe zone we will wait until Monday again.

I am a little un easy that he didn't receive it today.. In her words she wants to keep fighting it as hard as possible.. and Im worried that by this 3 day break we could back peddle. I DONT want that.


----------



## Bosn'sMom

hopefully this is just a very minor bump in the road. it sounds like he is in great spirits though!


----------



## Sydney's Mom

Jamm said:


> Up bright and early for round 3! Joey is great, has been great. Hoping for more good news from the vet.
> 
> For those local (Toronto/GTA peeps) I want to plan a fun day for Joey.. kind of a celebration of life. It'll be somewhere in the city and I want to invite our GRF friends as well as IRL friends.


YAY!!! That'll be SO FUN! I cannot wait! Just let us know where/when!


----------



## Karen519

*Joey*

Praying for Joey!


----------



## Jamm

The vet kind of snapped us to reality again.. Joeys been so well and has improved so much from two weeks ago, but she had to kind of remind us he is still sick. It makes me so sad. I keep happy spirits and since he's been better its a lot easier to be positive but he still has T cell. I hope for a miracle which is really what it seems like when she talks to us that I have many years with him.


----------



## Wendy427

We're all pulling for you, Joey! Oodles and oodles of positive thoughts and prayers coming your way!


----------



## MercyMom

I just caught up. I am sorry for not keeping up before, but I will be logging in daily just to check on Joey. I am very sorry about his not being able to get the third Chemo yesterday. Hopefully, his blood cell count will be high enough this Thursday. Good for you for keeping a positive attitude. I am sending positive thoughts your way that Joey will have plenty of years left with you.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Joey is in my prayers daily, give him Hugs from NJ!


----------



## hubbub

Yes, Joey is sick, but he is LIVING and LOVING every moment with his family. Tragic situations help remind us that each moment is singular and to be savored. 
<Hugs> to you guys.


----------



## dborgers

"Yesterday is history. Tomorrow is a mystery. Today is a gift. That's why they call it 'The Present' " - M. Scott Peck in "The Road Less Traveled"

We're all rooting for Joey!  Having been down this path you walk, as so many of us have been, I took my cues about living in the moment from Andy. BTW, he was diagnosed with T-Cell after coming out of remission midway through the WM protocol, and was in remission when he went to the Bridge. 

I've asked before, so forgive me if you answered and I didn't see it: have you read Meggie's thread? "Lymphoma"? She had T-Cell and lived for years. It gave me so much hope ... as I hope it will do for you


----------



## Sweet Girl

Jamm said:


> Okay, back from the vet.
> 
> Joey did NOT receive his 3rd dose of chemo today. They ran his blood and everything looked good and has improved again.. BUT his bone marrow count was too low for them to safely give him his next dose. She is fairly certain this is a side effect of the drug that was given last week. We have an apt on thursday to re-check blood and hopefully administer the chemo. If its still not in the safe zone we will wait until Monday again.
> 
> I am a little un easy that he didn't receive it today.. In her words she wants to keep fighting it as hard as possible.. and Im worried that by this 3 day break we could back peddle. I DONT want that.


 That can be really hard. But I actually was planning to say exactly what others have just said - try to remember he doesn't know he's sick when he's feeling good. It's easy advice to give - I had a HARD time following it myself. I'm sure he'll be good for treatment Thursday. :crossfing


----------



## HenryH

I'm sorry to hear your dog has lymphoma.  My golden retriever is around 6 years old, and I'm afraid it's only going to be a matter of time before he develops lymphoma or some other form of canine cancer that is common to goldens. I hope that Joey's response to the chemo continues to be astounding!

Just out of curiosity, have you been following any of the pharmaceutical companies that have been working on new drugs intended to target canine lymphoma? Apparently, there is a company called Aratana that has developed the canine "versions," if you will, of the same types of antibody drugs that have proven to be so effective against human lymphoma. I think the company is very close to bringing the drugs (I think they've developed one to treat B-cell lymphoma as well as another one to treat T-cell lymphoma?) to market, and I remember reading a news article recently that talked about how they were collaborating with private-practice vets to treat actual pet owners' dogs. 

Is anyone else familiar with the drugs I'm referring to? It would be great news if Joey could qualify to participate in one of these private vet studies.


----------



## MercyMom

Checking in on Joey. Hoping for good news tomorrow and that Joey gets his chemotherapy.:crossfing


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*

Jamm

Sending you and Joey hugs and kisses and prayers.


----------



## KML611

I'm so sorry to hear about Joey Jax. I understand what you are going through all to well. I lost my sweet boy Fergus to lymphoma on March 18....just 3 weeks shy of his 2nd birthday. It was a devestating blow to me and my family. We chose no to treat him....I was already battling breast cancer and I couldn't take putting him through it. Enjoy every moment you have with him and please give him a bug hug and kiss from me. Sending positive vibes and thoughts your way.


----------



## Jamm

Mini scare.. Took Joey to the park to hang out and sit in the grass as its a beautiful day.. tossed the ball for him and as he was rolling over I notice a giant gash in his paw pad… oh no. With the Chemo he is very delicate when it comes to infection so I immediately start to panic… Called the vet and she said it sounds like an ulcer… side effect of the chemo. Im washing it twice a day and they will take a look at it tomorrow. 

phew.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Oh, poor Joey. That must be sore. Hope the bld counts are back up tomorrow Joey can get his next chemo.


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*

Jamm: I'm sure his paw will be o.k. Hugs and kisses to you and Joey!!


----------



## MercyMom

Crossing fingers that Joey gets his chemotherapy today.:crossfing


----------



## Karen519

*Joey*

Please pray that Joey can get his treatment today'


----------



## Jamm

Okay we are finally home! Joey DID receive his 3rd dose of Chemo today. His blood had certainly improved from monday and he was in the "safe" zone but its still low. Vet recommended we do the chemo today rather then wait until Monday.. it's a little more risky this time as his white blood cells are still so low… He is at higher risk of infection.. but the risk would have been higher if we waited until Monday. He is on antibiotics for the foot and we have booties now to put on when we leave the house. He is happy to be home.. still in good spirits, eating and drinking well.


----------



## MercyMom

So glad to hear that Joey was able to get his chemotherapy today.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for the update. I have no words of wisdom for you, just want you to know that I'm thinking of you and sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Karen519

*Joey*



Jamm said:


> Okay we are finally home! Joey DID receive his 3rd dose of Chemo today. His blood had certainly improved from monday and he was in the "safe" zone but its still low. Vet recommended we do the chemo today rather then wait until Monday.. it's a little more risky this time as his white blood cells are still so low… He is at higher risk of infection.. but the risk would have been higher if we waited until Monday. He is on antibiotics for the foot and we have booties now to put on when we leave the house. He is happy to be home.. still in good spirits, eating and drinking well.


Thanks for the update on Joey!


----------



## Bosn'sMom

im so glad he was able to receive his treatment! He looks pretty happy in his fb pics


----------



## OutWest

Jamm said:


> Okay we are finally home! Joey DID receive his 3rd dose of Chemo today. His blood had certainly improved from monday and he was in the "safe" zone but its still low. Vet recommended we do the chemo today rather then wait until Monday.. it's a little more risky this time as his white blood cells are still so low… He is at higher risk of infection.. but the risk would have been higher if we waited until Monday. He is on antibiotics for the foot and we have booties now to put on when we leave the house. He is happy to be home.. still in good spirits, eating and drinking well.


Sweet, sweet Joey. Tucker, Bella and I all send him hugs and kisses.


----------



## Kylie's Mom

I just read through the whole thread. My heart aches for you and Joey. He is such a beautiful boy. So happy his treatments have been going well. Prayers and hugs to you and Joey! I will continue to pray for you and Joey each day. Enjoy the beautiful days that you can enjoy together.


----------



## dborgers

Glad to hear the news! 

- Joey's fan club in Nashville


----------



## Jamm

Thank you everyone  

Joey is doing well.. Not really anything to update on so I guess that's good! He seems a little more weak after thursdays chemo.. he's a tad bit quieter but still gets excited for food and meals and when I ask if he wants to go for a walk he perks up and does his happy dance. 

Its a beautiful weekend so Im trying to find some fun things for us to do


----------



## SheetsSM

In this case, no update is a great update! Prayers that he has the continued strength & will to fight for many more days filled with happy dances


----------



## Bob Dylan

Have A Great weekend Joey, HUGS!


----------



## Jamm




----------



## Jamm

Joey vomited after dinner… Have given him anti nausea/vomiting pill.. he has been drinking, peeing, and his last poop has been solid. I've been reassured its just the chemo but makes me sad.


----------



## Trin57

So sorry to hear this. I hope everything turns out well for the sweetheart!


----------



## Jamm

Rough night for Joey. He vomited twice more… is very lethargic and I'm having a hard time getting him to drink. He had a gunky eye this morning too..


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*

I am so sorry to hear Joey is feeling bad! Praying for him and you.


----------



## Jamm

Its so hard to tell if he is going into sepsis.. or if its just symptoms of the chemo.. They are both the same kind of symptoms too.. He hasn't been this weak since the first week.


----------



## Bob Dylan

So sorry you are feeling bad Joey. I hope tomorrow will be a better day, XXXXOOOO!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, this makes me so sad to see. Did you call the vet? Is your specialist at a 24-7 clinic?


----------



## Jamm

I did call, and was reassured its chemo. I took his temp and it was normal.. he seems to be better this evening.. he wanted to walk and wanted to be in the backyard so that's good. He ate a good dinner and so far no vomiting since some time last night.


----------



## MercyMom

Jamm said:


> Its so hard to tell if he is going into sepsis.. or if its just symptoms of the chemo.. They are both the same kind of symptoms too.. He hasn't been this weak since the first week.


It must be quite scary for you! Hang in there dear!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Glad you had a good day yesterday Joey, continue enjoying life, HUGS!


----------



## Jamm

Well he seems better today!  Woke up with his excited jumping for breakfast. I keep changing my mind about what the hardest part is but the roller coaster of good one day, horrible the next is just sad. Again, focus on the good. It makes me sad when I see all of the pills he gets in the morning.. but they are protecting, and making him feel better.


----------



## Sweet Girl

So glad it wasn't sepsis. And I'm glad he's eating so well today! Enjoy the day together.


----------



## Jamm

Posting it here too but I have booked a place to have Joeys celebration of life party  

Toronto friends, more info is in that post.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-jaxs-celebration-life-party.html#post5834002


----------



## dborgers

Our boy got very very sick from Cytoxan, one of the CHOP drugs, and lost 11 pounds in 2 weeks. 

His new onco prescribed Cerenia to pretreat him before he got that drug during CHOP. Half a pill the day before, day of, and day after. He never had another problem.

Wishing you two all the best


----------



## MercyMom

Jamm said:


> Well he seems better today!  Woke up with his excited jumping for breakfast. I keep changing my mind about what the hardest part is but the roller coaster of good one day, horrible the next is just sad. Again, focus on the good. It makes me sad when I see all of the pills he gets in the morning.. but they are protecting, and making him feel better.


That's totally awesome man!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Jamm said:


> Posting it here too but I have booked a place to have Joeys celebration of life party
> 
> Toronto friends, more info is in that post.
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-jaxs-celebration-life-party.html#post5834002


I would be thrilled to come and celebrate Joey's life!! I'm there for sure. I bet Sydney's Mom and Sydney will be there, too! I'll text her and make sure she sees this! 

So glad Joey is feeling better, too!


----------



## OutWest

Following Joeys progress...glad he's using his spunk! He's a young, strong boy. I'm betting he'll beat this thing. :crossfing

As much as Tucker and Bella want to be at his celebration, they send their regrets and will party on Joey's behalf from afar. :bowl:


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*

Jamm: Tucker, Tonka, Ken and I will be there in spirit.


----------



## Jamm

Since that initial few days of feeling poopy, Joey is much better. He has been full of energy and life. Today we're going to hang out at the park.. sit in the grass.. see how he feels and maybe throw the ball for him a few times. We will see! He's eating his breakfast right now… gobbling it right up.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Love you Joey!


----------



## Wendy427

Yay Joey! Have fun chasing the ball!


----------



## Karen519

*Joey*

Sending hugs and kisses to Joey!!


----------



## Jamm

Up bright and early for Chemo! Today is the last drug in the "CHOP" protocol.. next week is a no chemo week (just blood) and then we repeat from the start the week after. So far he's been great. I hope his blood is good and we can do chemo today.


----------



## Bosn'sMom

good luck joey!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Good luck today, Joey! I hope you can do your last treatment!


----------



## Ljilly28

Thinking of you and Joey so often. I read up on the CHOP protocol and it made me feel optimistic- for sure a good choice in a really unfair situation.


----------



## Jamm

Okay we are home from week 4 of Chemo. Overall it went well! His blood levels have improved since the last two weeks and seem to be on the upward route. White blood cells are still low but no longer "dangerously" low so it was a good thing we did the chemo last week. Dr can't feel any lymph nodes or his spleen/liver. Today's drug had a risk to do some funky things to to heart but they said Joeys sounded perfect.. they monitored it the whole time and it never missed a beat  This weeks drug also has the highest possibility of making him feel ill so we're on guard with "anti everything" drugs lol. We are still on antibiotics for the paw pad and a just in case factor. It was a successful visit. Next week is just blood, then we repeat on to "round 2". 

The tech made a really cool "dock diving Joey" for his bandage today.. so cool! 








They also got his heart beat for me<3

Thanks for all the warm thoughts<3


----------



## jennretz

I just love that sweet face! Glad today went well.


----------



## 2golddogs

I hope everything continues to go smoothly for Joey. Think of him often.


----------



## dborgers

Love his bandage  Have a wonderful week 

Carpe Diem


----------



## Bosn'sMom

what an awesome vet tech!


----------



## ggdenny

He's so beautiful! Have a great week.


----------



## hubbub

I love the bandage and am glad he's doing so well 

Are you having his heart beat engraved on something? I wish I'd done that with my girl's.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Looking good Joey, your vet-tech is so sweet, HUGS!!!!


----------



## Jamm

Well A month ago today my world shattered and Joey was diagnosed with Lymphoma. A week later we found out it was T cell lymphoma. A whole month later we have done all 4 drugs in the "CHOP protocol" Joey has shown great improvements and continues to fight his heart out. It has been a roller coaster.. and we're not stepping off yet. Its hard to believe it's been a month already. It was around 2:40pm when his surgeon called me. I still can't believe it.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Love the bandage. Little things like that are so nice, eh? When Tesia was in the hospital for five nights, on about the third day when I went to visit her, she suddenly had a bandage on with hearts all over it. The vet techs said it was because she was such a sweet girl and they loved her. It made me cry. It was so nice to know she was getting such good care when I couldn't be there. 

I hope today is not too bad in terms of side effects. But it's grey out anyway. Good day to lay low and rest if need be.


----------



## Kylie's Mom

Sending more positive thoughts and prayers for you and Joey. So happy he is feeling better and more like himself.


----------



## rabernet

Joey is a fighter, and I'm so glad to hear that he's enjoying each of his days. I know you must still be shell shocked, but it sounds like he's in good hands, and he's a strong boy!


----------



## OutWest

Jamm said:


> Okay we are home from week 4 of Chemo. Overall it went well! His blood levels have improved since the last two weeks and seem to be on the upward route. White blood cells are still low but no longer "dangerously" low so it was a good thing we did the chemo last week. Dr can't feel any lymph nodes or his spleen/liver. Today's drug had a risk to do some funky things to to heart but they said Joeys sounded perfect.. they monitored it the whole time and it never missed a beat  This weeks drug also has the highest possibility of making him feel ill so we're on guard with "anti everything" drugs lol. We are still on antibiotics for the paw pad and a just in case factor. It was a successful visit. Next week is just blood, then we repeat on to "round 2".
> 
> The tech made a really cool "dock diving Joey" for his bandage today.. so cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also got his heart beat for me<3
> 
> Thanks for all the warm thoughts<3


Love the bandage. 

My heart beats for Joey. 
:--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart:


----------



## Ljilly28

What signs are you waiting for now to show he is in a nice long complete remission? I truly hope this time next month he is feeling better than well, and may this cancer never come back.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I have read (I'm sorry, not sure where) that there's a blood test that detects early if the remission is failing. Have you heard of that?


----------



## Jamm

I think we're still waiting for better blood results. His are improving, and go up every week but they are still in the "sick" range and are not totally better. The vet has said his body is going in that direction but we're not there yet. 

We do weekly blood so we'll know every week.


----------



## hotel4dogs

This is what I was thinking of:
Canine Lymphoma Blood Test - Avacta Animal Health
"...It is also capable of detecting relapse up to 8 weeks prior to physical symptoms, and therefore assists in the monitoring of lymphoma for both remission status and early detection of disease recurrence...."


----------



## Jamm

That's great… thank you for that H4D! I will bring that up at the next apt. I wonder if/when we do reach remission how often we will go to the vet or if that will be it ? Things I wish I wasn't curious about… 

Joey has been good… was rainy day yesterday and today is supposed to be the hottest here in 3 years… so we'll be staying in the AC


----------



## MercyMom

I am so glad to see that things are improving for Joey.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Thinking of you every day Joey, prayers & Hugs for you!


----------



## Karen519

*Joey*

Thinking of Joey and you everyday! Stay cool!


----------



## Jamm

Thanks everyone  Joeys been great.. Nothing bad to report on. It was an extremely, dangerously hot weekend so we didn't leave the house except to potty. Still hot today so another boring day unfortunately. I am dying to get him out swimming… I want to see him swim so bad.


----------



## hubbub

We're under a heat advisory today and tomorrow so I know what you mean! In the meantime, enjoy the coolness of indoors - lots of time for belly rubs and togetherness


----------



## OutWest

Jamm said:


> Thanks everyone  Joeys been great.. Nothing bad to report on. It was an extremely, dangerously hot weekend so we didn't leave the house except to potty. Still hot today so another boring day unfortunately. I am dying to get him out swimming… I want to see him swim so bad.


You all will get there--it's hard to wait! I bet Joey wants to swim really badly too!


----------



## Jamm

Chemo day! Well sort of. The Duboroxin from last week lasts 2 weeks so this morning we're just going for blood re-check… still.. blood is important as its either yay or nay… 

In other news, He's been great! Played at the park yesterday, sat in the grass, went for ice cream.


----------



## Karen519

*Joey*



Jamm said:


> Chemo day! Well sort of. The Duboroxin from last week lasts 2 weeks so this morning we're just going for blood re-check… still.. blood is important as its either yay or nay…
> 
> In other news, He's been great! Played at the park yesterday, sat in the grass, went for ice cream.


Praying for a good blood recheck. Sounds like you two had a beautiful day yesterday!


----------



## Odette3

I'm glad he's doing well. Hope you have good news with the bloodwork today.


----------



## OutWest

Wants ice cream and is playing in grass--sounds good to me.


----------



## Rumple’s Mom

I wasn't around for a bit, with travel and general summer busyness. Glad to hear he's doing well.


----------



## Jamm

Vet visit went well  His blood is okay! Improving slowly but steadily. Still "low end of normal" but better since the beginning. We are going ahead and continuing on next monday rather than waiting until thursday again. It works out better for everyone but obviously we'll do whatever is best for Joey. 

I've also signed up for a "walk to end canine cancer" in september to walk with and for Joey. 

Smiling Blue Skies 2015 - Toronto: Ms. Jamila Mancini - University of Guelph Pet Trust - Smiling Blue Skies


----------



## Bosn'sMom

Hope Joey had a great weekend!


----------



## Jamm

Thanks Bosn's Mom! We did have a nice weekend  Joey got to play in the sprinkler and his kiddy pool… he LOVED it. 

We are home from our apt this am. Did NOT have chemo today.. Nutrifills were improved, but still low.. everything looked good but she felt if we pushed it today, we would not have good results for next week. SO back on thursday we go to restart chop.. it is such a roller coaster. His levels seem to be "coasting" they have improved since the beginning, but they aren't jumping, or changing drastically.. We got the OK for S W I M M I N G .. so that's great. We have some new booties/wraps to put on the foot to make it extra protected…. quality of life is #1 importance.. and Joey needs to swim to be happy during the summer.


----------



## SandyK

So glad Joey is doing well. Hope he has a great time swimming!!!!?


----------



## SandyK

Typing from my phone. The ? was supposed to be a smiley face.


----------



## Karen519

*Joey*



Jamm said:


> Thanks Bosn's Mom! We did have a nice weekend  Joey got to play in the sprinkler and his kiddy pool… he LOVED it.
> 
> We are home from our apt this am. Did NOT have chemo today.. Nutrifills were improved, but still low.. everything looked good but she felt if we pushed it today, we would not have good results for next week. SO back on thursday we go to restart chop.. it is such a roller coaster. His levels seem to be "coasting" they have improved since the beginning, but they aren't jumping, or changing drastically.. We got the OK for S W I M M I N G .. so that's great. We have some new booties/wraps to put on the foot to make it extra protected…. quality of life is #1 importance.. and Joey needs to swim to be happy during the summer.


So glad that you and Joey are going swimming-he will love it!!


----------



## MercyMom

Hi there. I am just catching up from last time. I really hope Joey gets to go swimming and I love your fundraiser! That's an awesome idea! Crossing my fingers about his blood results.:crossfing


----------



## Bosn'sMom

im so glad he is cleared for swimming! i know that makes our boy so happy too. At least he is stable and improving with no backwards steps!!

btw i found you guys on instagram.. he is SO photogenic!!!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Bob Dylan

Swimming makes all of my pups Happy, I am sure you are enjoying the SWIM Joey, HUGS!


----------



## OutWest

Jamm said:


> Thanks Bosn's Mom! We did have a nice weekend  Joey got to play in the sprinkler and his kiddy pool… he LOVED it.
> 
> We are home from our apt this am. Did NOT have chemo today.. Nutrifills were improved, but still low.. everything looked good but she felt if we pushed it today, we would not have good results for next week. SO back on thursday we go to restart chop.. it is such a roller coaster. His levels seem to be "coasting" they have improved since the beginning, but they aren't jumping, or changing drastically.. We got the OK for S W I M M I N G .. so that's great. We have some new booties/wraps to put on the foot to make it extra protected…. quality of life is #1 importance.. and Joey needs to swim to be happy during the summer.


Joey, enjoy your swims! You mom loves you lots and we are all rooting for you.


----------



## Karen519

*Joey*

Sure hope you loved the swim!!


----------



## Jamm

We are off to go swim today…. I haven't told him yet… he will be so excited. I can't wait. 

I also just wanted to let my GRF friends know that Joey and I are signed up to be walking in a Smiling Blue Skies ( The Smiling Blue Skies Cancer Fund - smilingblueskies.com ) walk to END canine cancer. The walk is in Toronto, in september. 

If you would like to pledge us, this is our pledge website. All the money raised goes directly to the fund. If you're a local and want to walk with us, you're all more than welcome to join in on #TeamJoeyJax 

Smiling Blue Skies 2015 - Toronto: Ms. Jamila Mancini - University of Guelph Pet Trust - Smiling Blue Skies

We also have some Team Joey Jax shirts and randomly socks available.


----------



## Jamm

Really good chemo apt today!  Joeys neutrophils were tripled since monday! That is a great sign… they haven't been this high since we started chemo. His paw is looking great despite the water and swimming.. no infection and healing great. He got his chemo done and now he's snoozing. The techs said he was being such a ham today and was so playful.. I said it was because he got to swim


----------



## GoldenMum

Wonderful update, I will never forget the video you posted of his birthday, and all the tennis balls! Keep on swimming Joey!


----------



## Bosn'sMom

Wonderful update and news! Keep up the great work Joey!!


----------



## Wendy427

Wonderful update is right! YAY Joey!


----------



## Karen519

*Joey*

So glad that Joey's appt. went well and that he loved his swim!!


----------



## MercyMom

Jamm said:


> Really good chemo apt today!  Joeys neutrophils were tripled since monday! That is a great sign… they haven't been this high since we started chemo. His paw is looking great despite the water and swimming.. no infection and healing great. He got his chemo done and now he's snoozing. The techs said he was being such a ham today and was so playful.. I said it was because he got to swim


That's so awesome! So glad to hear!


----------



## Jamm

We have had a good week  We've been Swimming, enjoying life.. Joeys been great. This weekend his BFF Blue comes down from Ottawa to have a weekend of fun! Joeys celebration of life party is on Sunday. 

















Good vet visit. Joeys neutrophils were lower then last week but good enough to receive his Chemo. The fluctuating of the blood is normal so thats just part of the roller coaster. The drug he got today is the same one that made us have to switch to thursday last time. Joey was a gentlemen as always and had the most adorable play time with a 2lb 5 month old pomeranian. He is snoozing now.


----------



## Neeko13

Glad Joey is doing good....glad he was swimming, such a happy pup...He's in my prayers every day....


----------



## hubbub

Your pictures bring tears to my eyes. Life is to be lived and savoring the moment is the key


----------



## rabernet

Amazing pictures, particularly the last one. What sort of camera are you using? I'm so glad to hear the positive reports! Will be thinking of you on Sunday!


----------



## L.Rocco

I saw your account on Instagram a few days ago and then today I found you here.

Joey is a beauty and I am glad that he seems to be doing better.
I know how devastating it is to hear that your pup has cancer, when I found out about mine he was 11 y.o. and 9 months and his cancer was too aggressive for him to fight, so he left us a few days later.
But Joey is young and vigorous and clearly has a lot strength and a great desire to live. He is a fighter.

Sending him lots of love. 

Best of luck!

Kid

07/10/2003-21/07/2015


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*

Jamm: Love the pictures of Joey-glad he is enjoying the water!!


----------



## MercyMom

Jamm said:


> We have had a good week  We've been Swimming, enjoying life.. Joeys been great. This weekend his BFF Blue comes down from Ottawa to have a weekend of fun! Joeys celebration of life party is on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good vet visit. Joeys neutrophils were lower then last week but good enough to receive his Chemo. The fluctuating of the blood is normal so thats just part of the roller coaster. The drug he got today is the same one that made us have to switch to thursday last time. Joey was a gentlemen as always and had the most adorable play time with a 2lb 5 month old pomeranian. He is snoozing now.


Looks like he really had a great time! Have a great time at the party on Sunday! I'll be thinking about you while I am hiking on Sunday in the mountains of Virginia.:You_Rock_


----------



## Jamm

Thank you everyone<3 It means so much to us. 



rabernet said:


> Amazing pictures, particularly the last one. What sort of camera are you using? I'm so glad to hear the positive reports! Will be thinking of you on Sunday!


I'm using a Canon 70D with a 70-200L series.. as well as Sigma 35mm


----------



## Jamm

Thank you for your kind words.. Im sorry about your boy. Cancer is dreadful.. takes them much too soon.



L.Rocco said:


> I saw your account on Instagram a few days ago and then today I found you here.
> 
> Joey is a beauty and I am glad that he seems to be doing better.
> I know how devastating it is to hear that your pup has cancer, when I found out about mine he was 11 y.o. and 9 months and his cancer was too aggressive for him to fight, so he left us a few days later.
> But Joey is young and vigorous and clearly has a lot strength and a great desire to live. He is a fighter.
> 
> Sending him lots of love.
> 
> Best of luck!
> 
> Kid
> 
> 07/10/2003-21/07/2015
> View attachment 554585


----------



## SandyK

So very happy to see Joey is doing well and enjoying swim time!! Love all his pictures!!


----------



## maximilian

Too many of us are in this awful fight against cancer. It's just staggering. I have been where you are now, and your way forward is both difficult and precious. I'm fighting osteosarcoma with Max and the bad news keeps coming--even in the midst of his joy and love for life. My advice to you, if you want it, is to take the fight on completely. Don't give up on miracles and outliers and exceptions, spend the money for treatment. Spend every minute you can with Joey Jax. You will learn so much. Be there for him and for the experience because as much as this sucks it IS life. The bond I have with Max through all this is stronger than ever--we have had moments I can't even begin to describe. This is your new reality--make the most of it. You and your beautiful dog are in my prayers.


----------



## Jamm

Im sorry to hear about your boy, Maximilian. Keeping you guys in our thoughts. I did just want to say (Incase you haven't read the whole thread) We are doing the most aggressive form of chemo and treatment available.. we are not backing down and we are fighting this with all the strength we have.


----------



## Jamm

Today was Joeys fun day 

We had an amazing time this weekend with his BFF Blue... then today with Shala (Sweet girl), and my friend and her lab, Axle. 


(L-R: Shala, Blue, Joey, Axle.)


----------



## Daisy123

That's so cute it looks like a calendar picture! Love all four together!!!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

So happy to see Joey enjoying himself and all his pictures.
Keeping you in our thoughts 
Barbara and Sheldon


----------



## Harleysmum

Daisy123 said:


> That's so cute it looks like a calendar picture! Love all four together!!!


I thought exactly the same thing! Super shot.


----------



## rooroch

Love that photo. They all look so happy.


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*

Jamm: Joey and his friends, sure know how to work the camera!
So glad you all had a beautiful weekend!


----------



## hubbub

So glad you all had a great time! Thanks for sharing the picture 

BTW, I loved discovering the video link in your sig. I'd heard of Joey's tennis ball birthday, but not seen the video until yesterday


----------



## Bosn'sMom

gorgeous pictures!


----------



## Sweet Girl

It was so great to finally meet Jamm and her sweet Joey! He was such a picture of happiness! I just love him. He played and swam. It was amazing. I love the picture!! 

I will add my favourite that I took of Joey, and a couple others.


----------



## Karen519

*Sweet Girl*

Sweet Girl: I LOVE your pictures!!


----------



## SandyK

Looks like Joey had a good time with Shala!!!


----------



## Jamm

Those are some awesome photos!! Joey has honestly been doing so well. No one can believe he is "sick" I was sooo surprised how "go go go" he was on Sunday… I was expecting some chill moments but he kept wanting to swim!  

Also here are more pics for those who haven't seen them: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...3010-joey-jaxs-fun-weekend-3.html#post5916210

Chemo tomorrow… there is a chance he won't receive it tomorrow though as the drug from last thursday pushed his counts to low last time. Either way, he's doing better then I could have imagined


----------



## dborgers

Looks like Joey had a HUGE time playing with Shala  How fun!!!!

Continued health and super fun good times to you and Joey


----------



## Sweet Girl

So glad you linked to the pics! I would have missed them! It was such a fun time. Great place - great group of people and dogs.


----------



## Karen519

*Joey*

Praying Joey gets his chemo.


----------



## Jamm

Joey did receive his chemo today 

His blood counts were in a good middle range today… clear for his chemo. His normal tech and DR weren't there today but the new guys we had were very nice as well. Joey did great and was so full of energy. He loves everyone and everyone loves him! He was showing off his tricks for his cookies today.. smarty pants.

Check out his bandage from today.


----------



## Karen519

*Joey*

Glad Joey got his chemo! Love his bandage!!


----------



## mbdsmith

Joey looks great! Hope he continues to do well.


----------



## Bosn'sMom

im so glad to see him doing so well! Those bandages are amazing... what a great vet team you have!


----------



## hubbub

Joey looks great! That's an incredibly thoughtful and caring team you've got behind you guys!!


----------



## Wendy427

Awww Joey. It's so wonderful that you're feeling so good! Love your bandage!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Well Mr. Joey sure is sporting a mighty fancy bandage there. 

He looks great, wonderful to hear he's doing so well. The pictures of him and Shala are fantastic, they looked like they had a blast.


----------



## Harleysmum

So pleased that things are going well for this beautiful boy. Love those bandages!


----------



## robin.jamie6

Oh my goodness I LOVE Joey's bandage! He's a fighter, that one


----------



## iansgran

Jamm, I have only recently been back on grf so I didn't know about all your troubles. Jaro and I wish you both the best and know if love heals Joey will be fine for ages to come.


----------



## Jamm

Thank you guys  He sure is my Super man<3 

He's been a little quiet today... but he always is after he receives his Chemo. Still a happy boy  I've bought him sooo many new Collars, tags, bananas... so we're going to have a little photo shoo on the weekend.. man is he handsome!


----------



## OutWest

Jamm said:


> Joey did receive his chemo today
> 
> His blood counts were in a good middle range today… clear for his chemo. His normal tech and DR weren't there today but the new guys we had were very nice as well. Joey did great and was so full of energy. He loves everyone and everyone loves him! He was showing off his tricks for his cookies today.. smarty pants.
> 
> Check out his bandage from today.


Love the bandage and the sentiment. :smooch: I think all of us here on GRF are on "Team Joey."


----------



## SandyK

Awesome bandage!! I am also aboard Team Joey Jax!!!


----------



## iansgran

Thinking of you both


----------



## hotel4dogs

also thinking of you


----------



## Jamm

Joseph got the most adorable bow tie for his modeling gig…. I could just eat him up!!!



We're going to go see if we can enter a dock diving comp today.. Its with a different club so we're not pre registered or anything. It'll be fun for Joey to be out and about, jumping, swimming.. having fun


----------



## iansgran

Hoping they let him dive. Summer is water fun time for sure. Good luck.


----------



## jennretz

Every time I see a picture of joey jax, my heart just melts. And the "team joey jax" bandage brought a warm fuzzy feeling to my heart. What a great vets office! Continued thoughts for you and Joey Jax.


----------



## Sarge's dad

What a beautiful boy! Wishing continued success with Joey's treatment
Buddy


----------



## Jamm

Guys what an AWESOME DAY WE HAD    

SO Joey was THRILLED when I brought him around the bend and he saw the pool… he got so excited and started barking, jumping, and doing his "I'm so excited" spins. We just made it in time to get registered for both splashes today. 

He jumped wonderfully in the first splash! I wasn't expecting much… to be honest I had no idea what to expect. This was his first time jumping since April, and first time since his surgery/chemo.. He jumped 12'11 on his first time! and then 12'12! Very consistent lol That secured us a comfy spot in the junior division. 

For the second splash, Joey came charging out of the gate and jumped 14'8! Back to where he normally jumps  His next jump was 14' something.. He kicked butt  

Both of those jumps, Joey earned the "1st place" qualifier  Very cool. 

After while we were waiting they selected Joey for their lottery ball drop… they threw all these balls in the pool and a dog (Joey) had to go and "choose" a ball to be the winner! That was awesome 

For finals Joey was POOPED.. and I mean pooped.. He didn't want to jump at all! I didn't mind.. he still jumped from the dock and managed to hit 9 feet… so we placed 5th in Jr Division! A FANTASTIC day for my super star<3 

just arriving at the event.. after our first practice jump.


Waiting for wave 2!


With his ribbons 


Did we qualify mom??


Snoozing after the ball drop, before finals


With his prizes! Can you tell how tired he is?


Here is a video of his best Jump of the day  I would like to thank my momma for her wonderful video recording.. she learned how to video today 

https://youtu.be/uTsvvkjSqn4


----------



## iansgran

Way to go, Joey. Jaro's daddy is a champion dock diver but so far we haven't tried it. In fact the two times we went to the pond he would not swim.:doh:


----------



## KiwiD

That's great that Joey got to go dock diving today. Awesome job handsome Joey!


----------



## dmg1983

I had no idea there was such a thing!! How cool, well done Joey Jax!!


----------



## Jamm

Thank you guys!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Great job, Joey. I am glad you had an awesome day!


----------



## tikiandme

Great job diving, Joey! You are quite the athlete!


----------



## goldenewbie

Way to go Joey!


----------



## Harleysmum

Go Joey!!!!


----------



## Cpc1972

Great job Joey. What a awesome life you have.


----------



## goldy1

Joey is a superstar. Loved the video! He's just gorgeous.


----------



## Sarge's dad

WAY TO GO JOEY!!!! Just watched the video. He looks great!!!


----------



## MaureenM

Great job Joey!!! The video is great, such a fun day for you both!


----------



## dborgers

Great job with the chemo and dock diving competetiion, Joey and mom!! 

You two are truly are making the most of every day. It's heartwarming to see the pictures and videos of Joey having just the best time. Yeah!! Continued happy and healthy days to you and Joey. We're cheering you on from the sidelines!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Yay!! I'm so glad you guys went!! I'm sorry we didn't make it. Shala actually slept til noon yesterday! I think the heat exhausted us BOTH on Saturday! We just went to the beach Sunday afternoon to cool off. 

Great pics and great jumping, Joey! Shala gives you a high 5 paw to paw!


----------



## Jamm

We're sad we missed you guys!! It was a ton of fun. Hope to see you at the next one  

Joey is super sleepy today.. he keeps going to his prize bag and playing "take everything out and rip the bag!" 

Its funny after a long, super fun day, I find myself more sad today.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Jamm said:


> Its funny after a long, super fun day, I find myself more sad today.


I understand. Big hug to you. Big hug to you both. Try to think about the fact that you will never have any regrets. You have always given him everything you could to have the happiest life possible. He has a great happy life, thanks to you. That's all he knows right now.


----------



## Jamm

Also just realized today's been 2 months today since diagnosis.. maybe my brain new that.


----------



## Cpc1972

So glad Joey is doing well. How long do you have to do chemo and when will you know if he is in remission?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

What a fantastic day Joey Jaxx had diving. 
Fun watching the video, the pictures of your handsome boy are great.


----------



## Karen519

*Joey*

Jamm: I just loved Joey's video! Joey did so wonderfully-you both are truly amazing!!!
TELL your Mom she did a great job with the video!


----------



## Jamm

Cpc1972 said:


> So glad Joey is doing well. How long do you have to do chemo and when will you know if he is in remission?


From my understanding.. we will never reach "remission" because of the way we found out. The vets _Believe_ Joey is in remission but can't officially say that as we discovered the cancer via exploratory surgery. We never did a bone marrow biopsy, or the rest of the tests to see "where" it is as the lymph nodes confirmed it and theres no point if he already has it.


----------



## Karen519

*Joey*

I know Joey and you will ENJOY every day! Joey is an amazing diver!


----------



## OutWest

Jamm said:


> Guys what an AWESOME DAY WE HAD
> 
> SO Joey was THRILLED when I brought him around the bend and he saw the pool… he got so excited and started barking, jumping, and doing his "I'm so excited" spins. We just made it in time to get registered for both splashes today.
> 
> He jumped wonderfully in the first splash! I wasn't expecting much… to be honest I had no idea what to expect. This was his first time jumping since April, and first time since his surgery/chemo.. He jumped 12'11 on his first time! and then 12'12! Very consistent lol That secured us a comfy spot in the junior division.
> 
> For the second splash, Joey came charging out of the gate and jumped 14'8! Back to where he normally jumps  His next jump was 14' something.. He kicked butt
> 
> Both of those jumps, Joey earned the "1st place" qualifier  Very cool.
> 
> After while we were waiting they selected Joey for their lottery ball drop… they threw all these balls in the pool and a dog (Joey) had to go and "choose" a ball to be the winner! That was awesome
> 
> For finals Joey was POOPED.. and I mean pooped.. He didn't want to jump at all! I didn't mind.. he still jumped from the dock and managed to hit 9 feet… so we placed 5th in Jr Division! A FANTASTIC day for my super star<3
> 
> just arriving at the event.. after our first practice jump.
> 
> 
> Waiting for wave 2!
> 
> 
> With his ribbons
> 
> 
> Did we qualify mom??
> 
> 
> Snoozing after the ball drop, before finals
> 
> 
> With his prizes! Can you tell how tired he is?
> 
> 
> Here is a video of his best Jump of the day  I would like to thank my momma for her wonderful video recording.. she learned how to video today
> 
> https://youtu.be/uTsvvkjSqn4


That is so great! What a sweet pooped out boy!


----------



## SandyK

Wow...what an awesome day!!! Loved watching the video. I really felt sorry for Joey picking a winning ball. Seems kind of mean to put all those tennis balls out there and he can only get one!!:doh: He really does look great!!!


----------



## Jamm

Thank you guys… He really has been doing wonderfully. 

Up bright and early.. Today is the "long drug" it is administered over the course of 45 mins. Its more tough on his body but he handled it well last time. Will update when we're back


----------



## iansgran

In our thoughts


----------



## Lilliam

Jamm said:


> Thank you guys… He really has been doing wonderfully.
> 
> Up bright and early.. Today is the "long drug" it is administered over the course of 45 mins. Its more tough on his body but he handled it well last time. Will update when we're back



Sending many good wishes and belly rubs.


----------



## Bosn'sMom

Good Luck Joey!!!


----------



## Jamm

Back and all is well  !

His blood is still in the middle of the road but high enough to safely have chemo. He was full of beans this morning! Making everyone smile and laugh  Everything went well. He got another really cute bandage… this one of a Ducky! Next week is just blood so it should be quick.. then we're off to the cottage  

He is extra pooped now.. the chemo days take a lot out of him. Its pouring rain right now and I'm off to work so he'll just snooze all day which is totally fine.


----------



## tikiandme

Good thoughts being sent out to Joey and you....


----------



## iansgran

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Jamm

Thanks guys  

Last night we went to "Joeys park" and sat in the grass and hung out.. There was an old car show so we looked around and then Joey had ice cream!!!! He loved it


----------



## hotel4dogs

Think of you guys often. Sending all the best.


----------



## goldy1

Joey really loves his vanilla ice cream. Thanks for the smile!


----------



## hubbub

I'm thrilled Joey (and you) are doing so well and enjoying life to the fullest


----------



## Karen519

*Aw-ww!!*



Jamm said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Last night we went to "Joeys park" and sat in the grass and hung out.. There was an old car show so we looked around and then Joey had ice cream!!!! He loved it


So glad Joey loves his ice cream!!


----------



## Jamm

We played in the pool today! He had fun.. loves the sprinkler. 

Tomorrow we are going to have photos done.. of him and myself and of just him. I love taking photos of him but I wanted really nice professional ones done as well. I'm looking forward to it


----------



## Daisy123

He is so adorable eating ice cream looks so yummy!


----------



## Harleysmum

You are making some beautiful memories here Jamm. Love the ice cream video and can't wait to see your photo shoot!


----------



## iansgran

I find it hard to believe anyone will take better photos than you do. Pay attention to the photographer. I am seeing you in that role someday.


----------



## Jamm

A million memories that still won't be enough. Thank you though, I am trying to make every day awesome for him.


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*



Jamm said:


> A million memories that still won't be enough. Thank you though, I am trying to make every day awesome for him.


Jamm: You are making every day awesome for Joey! Hugs and kisses to him!


----------



## Sweet Girl

You will treasure those photos. Great idea. Can't wait to see them.


----------



## Jamm

The photo shoot was really beautiful! It was nice not being the one taking the photos... its going to be exciting to see what she created. Joey was a wonderful model... of course, he is so well behaved and will work hard for his ball! He got to dip in the stream after so he was pleased! The photos should be ready in about 2-3 weeks. It was emotional for me, but also not. He is doing really well right now so we wanted to remember that  She's also going to photo shop his shaved arms so that's great.


----------



## KKaren

I'm looking forward to your photos too!! You and Joey Jax are a great team and It's wonderful that he is doing well right now.


----------



## Melakat

I am so very glad to see Joey doing so well, living life to the fullest with a Momma that loves him dearly oh and eating ice cream to top it off and I look forward to seeing the pics of your handsome fella!


----------



## hubbub

I'm so happy to know you had a photo shoot and can imagine your emotions were all over the place. I'd intended to have pictures made with my girl, but never did and it's something I regret. 

Enjoy your boy - you're right, a million memories wouldn't be enough


----------



## Karen519

*Joey*

Can't wait to see the pictures of you and Joey!!!


----------



## Jamm

So, I've noticed Joey was become REALLY itchy.. and I'm talking he has suddenly become so itchy he has ripped out fur from his tail, and his chewing his paws... I've read it could be allergies? or it could be the chemo... I'm going to bring it up on Thursday. His beautiful tail is raggedy and on one side he went all the way to skin.. He must have done it in the night.


----------



## OutWest

Jamm said:


> So, I've noticed Joey was become REALLY itchy.. and I'm talking he has suddenly become so itchy he has ripped out fur from his tail, and his chewing his paws... I've read it could be allergies? or it could be the chemo... I'm going to bring it up on Thursday. His beautiful tail is raggedy and on one side he went all the way to skin.. He must have done it in the night.


Oh ouch! Poor Joey. If it doesn't interfere with his other meds, perhaps the doctor will let you give him some Benadryl at bedtime.


----------



## StrongHeart

I'm so sorry to hear your bad news. It is always so brutally difficult to think of them being sick. Hopefully, you can get some top notch care and keep him in your life.
Best wishes.


----------



## StrongHeart

Jamm said:


> I can't believe it. My sweet sweet boy.


I'm so sorry to hear your bad news. It is always so brutally difficult to think of them being sick. Hopefully, you can get some top notch care and keep him in your life.
Best wishes.


----------



## Jamm

Got the photos from Joeys modeling gig a few weeks ago... He looks SO cute and dapper  These are different from the ones we took on Sunday. 

Here are a few of my favorites... I did NOT take this photos.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

What beautiful pictures. Joey has a lovely smile.


----------



## hubbub

^^^ I agree! You can see right through to his soul


----------



## jennretz

Those are great pictures


----------



## Jamm

Thanks guys.. I love them so much! 

Happy national dog day!! My vacation started last night at 9:01pm! I am off for 2 weeks.. CANT WAIT. We leave for the cottage this friday.. we're going to see BLUE again and SWIM EVERY DAY! Today its local stuff.. park, pet store for something new.


----------



## BriGuy

Those are great pictures! Enjoy your time off!


----------



## KKaren

Jamm said:


> Thanks guys.. I love them so much!
> 
> Happy national dog day!! My vacation started last night at 9:01pm! I am off for 2 weeks.. CANT WAIT. We leave for the cottage this friday.. we're going to see BLUE again and SWIM EVERY DAY! Today its local stuff.. park, pet store for something new.


Have a great vacation!! The pictures are super cool, Joey Jax is rocking the accessories--


----------



## Jamm

KKaren said:


> Have a great vacation!! The pictures are super cool, Joey Jax is rocking the accessories--


Haha I know, that part is funny because in Joeys "day to day" life he doesn't even wear a collar. He was selected to be a model for this collar/accessory company.. so as payment we got free photos and a bow tie.. and they got to use Joey in their pictures for ads, and item photos. He pulls off the model lok very well!


----------



## iansgran

Good looking model indeed. Have a great vacation. Do we have a national dog day down here?


----------



## goldenewbie

Have a wonderful time! The pictures are spectacular!!


----------



## tikiandme

Great photos of Joey! He has the most radiant smile!


----------



## SandyK

Great pictures!!! Enjoy your vacation!!


----------



## Harleysmum

Really great photos. He looks awesome. Enjoy your holiday for the next two weeks. Looking forward to seeing more great shots. He really does look well doesn't he.


----------



## Jamm

He does look well  and besides the itching… he is doing well! 

Today is just blood but I need to bring up the insane itchiness, and his incision from surgery… I think the stitches underneath are being pushed out.. They look at it every week though so maybe its fine. 

I also want to go over my "cottage first aid kit" for when we're away… I want to be 100% prepared!


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*

Hope they can address all of your concerns at the vet and that you and Joey have the best time ever at the cottage!!
The pictures are awesome!!


----------



## Jamm

Okay we have returned! 

He has a bacterial skin infection.. not severe yet.. but its there and that's the cause of the itch. SO he is on antibiotics again now and I have to give him a medicated bath 1-2 times a week. 

Going to the cottage on Saturday, so I am going to buy filtered bottled jugs of water to rinse/bath him while we are up there. Im also bringing clean towels and my blow dryer for him to make sure he gets dry dry. 

She wasn't horribly worried about it, as it's not severe and we're on top of it right away. Its still all about quality of life.. so Cottage time has to be the same as always… just with some added adjustments. He can't not swim at the cottage… SO we are going to work around it. It still sucks, but Its manageable.


----------



## iansgran

I know stitches can get infected and itchy from personal experience. And supposedly I knew better than to scratch. There is some home remedy for itchy skin. Is it baking soda?


----------



## Sweet Girl

Glad you got to the bottom of the itching. I hope you have an amazing time at the cottage. I'm with you - he cant NOT swim! It sounds like you are doing everything possible to make sure the infection doesn't get worse. Big hugs to Joey!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures of Joey, they're beautiful. 

Sorry Joey has a bacterial infection, hope it clears up quickly. 

Enjoy your time at the Cottage, sounds like a fabulous trip.


----------



## Jamm

Haha… first bath was entertaining. I have given Joey a million baths for fun, and just because he needed one… The second a bath is "required" he is the fussiest boy ever! He was having none of it… that was before the shampoo part! I bribed him with cheese and a banana so he was good for those of course. He looks very pretty now! all fluffy and hasn't scratched once. I trimmed him a bit and brushed him really well. We are leaving in a few hours for the cottage so I'm trying to think of last minute things. 

Here is my cottage list for him.. 

Joey (duh)
Bowls/food/bottled water
2 balls (one outside, one inside) and rope toys for B L U E time
Joeys medicated shampoo, brush, scissors 
Antibiotics, anti nausea/diarrhea (just incase), stomach protector pills
treats
Flexi lead for night time darkness potties 
Ramp for the water
3 Towels 
Ingredients for his bone broth 
His pet wrap/medicated rinse incase of any paw pad injuries.

Think I missed anything? I want to make this cottage year THE BEST EVER but I am kind of stressing about forgetting important things. The closest vet is an hour away and we're kind of in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## hubbub

You've probably already left, but I'd have the telephone numbers of the vets (your home vets and the closest vet to the cabin). 

The main thing is to go enjoy your vacation!


----------



## OutWest

I hope you are having a great time!


----------



## iansgran

You are prepared Now relax and have fun. Got internet out in the sticks?


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm and Joey*

Jamm and Joey:

Hope you are having the BEST TIME!!


----------



## Jud

I am so sorry. My thoughts are with you and may you win the fight!!!!!


----------



## Sarge's dad

Beautiful pictures! He is a handsome boy! Continued prayers for a full recovery.
Buddy


----------



## MercyMom

Jamm said:


> Joey did receive his chemo today
> 
> His blood counts were in a good middle range today… clear for his chemo. His normal tech and DR weren't there today but the new guys we had were very nice as well. Joey did great and was so full of energy. He loves everyone and everyone loves him! He was showing off his tricks for his cookies today.. smarty pants.
> 
> Check out his bandage from today.


Love the supportive bandage!


----------



## MercyMom

You and Joey have an awesome trip!


----------



## Jamm

Hi guys! we put the breaks on the vacation for 8 hours… Joey and I are back home SUPER early this morning to go to chemo! We are officially starting our "round 3" of the CHOP.. We are about halfway now. 

The cottage has been amazing!!!! If your friends with me on FB or "like" Joey on FB, you'll have already seen a bunch of photos and stuff. Joey starts his day chasing squirrels and chipmunks, and barking at birds! The ramp we made is a huge success, he only really uses it when he's getting out but sometimes he'll use it to go in. He is the cutest little life guard! Anytime I go in the water and swim out he whines, then jumps in, wraps himself around me and directs me back to safety lol. He won't get out until I do! Cutie. BLUE's visit was awesome!! They ran, played, swam, snoozed, ate, then repeated! Both boys were totally pooped by the end. 

Pictures will be posted once we're all back on thursday or friday


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*



Jamm said:


> Hi guys! we put the breaks on the vacation for 8 hours… Joey and I are back home SUPER early this morning to go to chemo! We are officially starting our "round 3" of the CHOP.. We are about halfway now.
> 
> The cottage has been amazing!!!! If your friends with me on FB or "like" Joey on FB, you'll have already seen a bunch of photos and stuff. Joey starts his day chasing squirrels and chipmunks, and barking at birds! The ramp we made is a huge success, he only really uses it when he's getting out but sometimes he'll use it to go in. He is the cutest little life guard! Anytime I go in the water and swim out he whines, then jumps in, wraps himself around me and directs me back to safety lol. He won't get out until I do! Cutie. BLUE's visit was awesome!! They ran, played, swam, snoozed, ate, then repeated! Both boys were totally pooped by the end.
> 
> Pictures will be posted once we're all back on thursday or friday


So glad you both are having such a wonderful time and will look forward to all of the pics. Have been following some on Facebook.


----------



## MercyMom

I am so glad you two had a good trip and that Joey continues to get the needed treatments!:You_Rock_


----------



## Bosn'sMom

so glad joey is having a great time!!! just what he needs!


----------



## Jud

Joey looks like he has more life in him than three Goldens put together  he is also beautiful. If you are still on vacation...enjoy! And may Joey be back at your cabin next year !!!!!


----------



## Jamm

Thanks guys  

Just got back from his apt, and wanted to update before we head back to the cottage. 

His blood was good so we have restarted CHOP. His skin is looking much better since last week.. so the rinsing from lake and shampooing + antibiotics is doing its job. We have found a small… lima bean shaped cyst on his tail.. She isn't too worried about it but we're keeping our eyes on it. She also is noticing some hair loss on his head and around his face from the chemo, which we have noticed too but have been turning our heads too. It was a good apt. 

I am quickly getting our things together now, letting him chill while we have lunch and then back to the wilderness for a few more days!


----------



## Jamm

And we're back  

When we got back to the cottage yesterday Joey swam so good and strong! He didn't slow once. He was lifeguarding us and just swam around like a little fish. We had a lovely sunset too. We mutually agreed to come back today as a family.. we all want a nice warm shower! 

Joey is pooped, we swam more this morning and had an overall great time.. Ill try to post pics over the next few days.


----------



## DJdogman

Jamm said:


> And we're back
> 
> When we got back to the cottage yesterday Joey swam so good and strong! He didn't slow once. He was lifeguarding us and just swam around like a little fish. We had a lovely sunset too. We mutually agreed to come back today as a family.. we all want a nice warm shower!
> 
> Joey is pooped, we swam more this morning and had an overall great time.. Ill try to post pics over the next few days.


I saw the video on his facebook page of him swimming in the lake for his ball. What a dog, jumping around like a puppy before you threw it. Go Joey!!


----------



## Jamm

I love that video.. Its nothing special but its the morning after his chemo day and he is just so full of life.. I was looking through old pictures and videos from our cottage trips, and I found one from when Joey was 2… same type of video and he is acting the exact same. Makes me happy 

We had a very lovely deep sleep at home… Joey was snoring and didn't move much all night!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Enjoyed the video, Joey looks fantastic, great seeing him doing so well and having fun.


----------



## Jamm

This is the video I was talking of.. Joey swimming yesterday morning


----------



## jennretz

Love to see joey jax enjoying himself!


----------



## OutWest

Glad you all had such a great time. Watching a Golden enjoy himself is truly a wonderful thing.


----------



## Ljilly28

I looked ay Joey's photos on FB about 100 times- so thankful for each day a golden


----------



## hubbub

So happy to see what a great time you guys had!


----------



## Jamm

Thank you guys, it really is wonderful to see him so full of life… Every morning we wake up and he has mini zoomies in the living room, grabs a ball/bone/toy and makes his rounds saying good morning to everyone. So far no symptoms from his chemo which is fantastic. I believe his chemo will take us into november.. possibly december. When it gets cooler we're allowed to use the rehab pool at the clinic which Joey will loooveeee.

September is a busy month for us though! well sort of. Next weekend Joey has a dock diving competition  We're only going one day, for 2 jumps but as long as he's having fun. Towards the end of the month is the walk to end Canine cancer.. that'll be a great, emotional day. Then I think we're going to enter another dock diving the last weekend of september. Busy busy fun fun!


----------



## Karen519

*Joey*



Jamm said:


> Thank you guys, it really is wonderful to see him so full of life… Every morning we wake up and he has mini zoomies in the living room, grabs a ball/bone/toy and makes his rounds saying good morning to everyone. So far no symptoms from his chemo which is fantastic. I believe his chemo will take us into november.. possibly december. When it gets cooler we're allowed to use the rehab pool at the clinic which Joey will loooveeee.
> 
> September is a busy month for us though! well sort of. Next weekend Joey has a dock diving competition  We're only going one day, for 2 jumps but as long as he's having fun. Towards the end of the month is the walk to end Canine cancer.. that'll be a great, emotional day. Then I think we're going to enter another dock diving the last weekend of september. Busy busy fun fun!


Wow! You sure do have a busy month! Kisses and hugs to Joey!


----------



## MercyMom

Jamm said:


> Thank you guys, it really is wonderful to see him so full of life… Every morning we wake up and he has mini zoomies in the living room, grabs a ball/bone/toy and makes his rounds saying good morning to everyone. So far no symptoms from his chemo which is fantastic. I believe his chemo will take us into november.. possibly december. When it gets cooler we're allowed to use the rehab pool at the clinic which Joey will loooveeee.
> 
> September is a busy month for us though! well sort of. Next weekend Joey has a dock diving competition  We're only going one day, for 2 jumps but as long as he's having fun. Towards the end of the month is the walk to end Canine cancer.. that'll be a great, emotional day. Then I think we're going to enter another dock diving the last weekend of september. Busy busy fun fun!


 Looks like you will get to enjoy him for a good long time to come yet.


----------



## NC Dogs

I've been following this but not yet commented. 

Bless you both. Joey is an inspiration but so are you. Especially you. I appreciate your spirit so much.


----------



## Jamm

Thank you. Its been a roller coaster, thats for sure. It's been okay recently though.. I forget he is sick sometimes.

We're up early for chemo this morning! Post when we're back


----------



## Bosn'sMom

good luck joey!!


----------



## Karen519

*Joey*

Good Luck, Joey and Jamm!!


----------



## Jud

Jamm said:


> Thank you guys, it really is wonderful to see him so full of life… Every morning we wake up and he has mini zoomies in the living room, grabs a ball/bone/toy and makes his rounds saying good morning to everyone. So far no symptoms from his chemo which is fantastic. I believe his chemo will take us into november.. possibly december. When it gets cooler we're allowed to use the rehab pool at the clinic which Joey will loooveeee.
> 
> September is a busy month for us though! well sort of. Next weekend Joey has a dock diving competition  We're only going one day, for 2 jumps but as long as he's having fun. Towards the end of the month is the walk to end Canine cancer.. that'll be a great, emotional day. Then I think we're going to enter another dock diving the last weekend of september. Busy busy fun fun!


I'm telling you...that dog (to quote a song from 'Bye Bye Birdie') still has A LOT of living to do! I'd say he has a life force to be reckoned with! Go Joey Go !


----------



## Jamm

Ugh not a good morning at all. 

After I posted that, Joey came upstairs from waking up.. he was limping so bad, I was like what? He was just asleep how is he hurt? He was 100% off.. he was whimpering, limping, and wouldn't let me touch his back paw.. the same one with the ulcer. He didn't want his breakfast.. I had to force his pill with some meat ball. I'm starting to panic now.. I'm glad we had his apt but my mind is going through everything. 

We get there and he didn't limp walking into the DR, but then limped when he got up to go to the back. They had the surgeon, and both vets look at his paw and they extracted some puss and other stuff from the paw pad.. it had a small puncture wound which was oozing. The vet showed me that his paw was totally swollen, and that the leg was hot to the touch. His lymph node in that leg was also huge.. I felt that. He did NOT get his chemo today as we want to make sure this paw is better before doing more. He is on pain meds, antibiotics, and stomach relaxers. Hopefully this clears up soon. It was such a scare though.. I had no idea what was wrong with him.. Shocking that he was fine yesterday and then NOT today. He is sleeping now.


----------



## Bosn'sMom

im so sorry! do they think maybe he was bit by something or stepped on something since it came on so quickly.. or just an aggravation to the ulcer area again?

What a roller coaster.. Joey is so lucky to have you!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Poor Joey. Hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## Jamm

Joeys been snoozing the rest of the day.. his eyes seem very watery.. they look like he's crying  Its a down day for sure.. He ate a good dinner and has been walking on his paw which is good. Gave him all of his meds with dinner. His eyes are just loopy from the pain meds.


----------



## MercyMom

Hang in there dear! Joey has been amazing!


----------



## Finn's Fan

It's hard and sometimes scary caring for a beloved, ill dog. Wishing you and Joey a much better day tomorrow.


----------



## Jamm

He seems to be feeling better today! He woke up and was his normal self, wiggly butt, morning rollies taking turns between mom and I saying good morning. He is walking on the paw, and it doesn't feel warm to the touch now which is good. I called the vet last night because he just seemed so off, I was worried.. but they assured me the pain meds may make him feel some what sedated.. He ate most of his breakfast… breakfast has been a challenge since the cottage so i'm going to need to think of new things for him in the morning. He took his pills and now he's chomping a ball beside me


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great to hear Joey woke up feeling good and more like himself. 

Wishing you both a great day!


----------



## MercyMom

Jamm said:


> He seems to be feeling better today! He woke up and was his normal self, wiggly butt, morning rollies taking turns between mom and I saying good morning. He is walking on the paw, and it doesn't feel warm to the touch now which is good. I called the vet last night because he just seemed so off, I was worried.. but they assured me the pain meds may make him feel some what sedated.. He ate most of his breakfast… breakfast has been a challenge since the cottage so i'm going to need to think of new things for him in the morning. He took his pills and now he's chomping a ball beside me


So glad to hear. Yay Joey!


----------



## iansgran

Sending good thoughts.


----------



## Tennyson

Really good to hear Joey is doing better today. I think of him often.
Sending good thoughts to you, Mom and Joey.


----------



## Karen519

*Joey*

So glad to hear Joey is doing better today.


----------



## Jamm

Very happy boy this morning  He hasn't been limping since wednesday and has been eating well. Taking his pills and doing good! Fingers crossed he feels okay steady until Sunday so he can dock dive


----------



## Sweet Girl

Jamm said:


> Very happy boy this morning  He hasn't been limping since wednesday and has been eating well. Taking his pills and doing good! Fingers crossed he feels okay steady until Sunday so he can dock dive


 I hope you can go! Which event is it? I'd come ... but we have a hunt test this weekend. They keep overlapping! Hope he feels better today!


----------



## MercyMom

Jamm said:


> Very happy boy this morning  He hasn't been limping since wednesday and has been eating well. Taking his pills and doing good! Fingers crossed he feels okay steady until Sunday so he can dock dive


Sounds great!


----------



## OutWest

Jamm said:


> Very happy boy this morning  He hasn't been limping since wednesday and has been eating well. Taking his pills and doing good! Fingers crossed he feels okay steady until Sunday so he can dock dive


Glad to see this report out. You're on a real roller coaster ride of different experiences and the feelings that go with them. I hope you are taking care of yourself as well as Joey! You're a wonderful dog-mommy. 

Tucker and Bella sends wags and licks to Joey. And tell him to rock the dock diving!


----------



## Jamm

Sweet Girl said:


> I hope you can go! Which event is it? I'd come ... but we have a hunt test this weekend. They keep overlapping! Hope he feels better today!


This one is newbarket! In newmarket.. they also have a "pooch plunge" a pool thats closed off for dogs to swim. Street vendors, disc dogs.. Its on both days but we're going tomorrow. 


Thanks guys! Joey seems totally better now! We have reduced the pain meds and he seems totally normal again! Im waking up tomorrow prepared for him to jump but if he shows anything, then i'll pull him. Fingers crossed though, this time last year was his first competition so It would be nice for him to go. Also the clinic we go to for his chemo is right down the street so they have a big booth.. all of his team Joey Jax supporters will be there to cheer him on  

And thank you everyone again for the kind thoughts. It is a scary roller coaster… I feel like we are battling so many different things that I've never had to before.. Cysts, skin infections, paw pad injuries. It's horrible.. BUT he keeps me smiling


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

You and Joey are a great team. Hope it all falls into place today. Good luck.


----------



## Jamm

Joey is awake and super excited  No limping, no soreness! Morning rollie's, bum scratches and whiny good morning! That means he'll jump today! His splash starts at 10 so we'll be leaving in a bit to get him a practice jump or two before we start. We will take lots of pics and share them later!


----------



## AmberSunrise

Yay !! Have fun


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great to hear, looking forward to seeing pictures. 

Have fun today!


----------



## Ljilly28

So glad Joey woke up feeling wonderful. The relationship between you is inspiring and beautiful. Here's to many more happy days for Joey!


----------



## iansgran

Keep us posted.


----------



## Jamm

aannnddd we're home  Joey did so well! He Jumped 14' and then 13'9… Im very proud of him!!!  It was sooo cold and rainy, I actually don't have any photos or videos unfortunately. Joey was getting cold even though I was drying him and had towels on him so we decided to leave. He had an awesome time though, we walked the shops and a booth was selling these really nice quality booties so I bought some. His foot didn't seem to be bothering him today which was good. I've since soaked it and cleaned it. Now Joey is snoozing  

Awesome day with my hero<3


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great job Joey! Good to hear he had so much fun and did so well in spite of the cold and rain.


----------



## iansgran

Way to go, Joey.


----------



## Neeko13

I'm glad he s having great days, makes me happy to hear...way to go Joey!!!!


----------



## jennretz

It is so great to read that you had a good day! It just makes me feel good


----------



## hotel4dogs

So glad to hear you guys had a wonderful time! You both deserve it.


----------



## Harleysmum

So glad you had an awesome day. We had a long drive today but I have been hanging out to hear how joey went.


----------



## OutWest

WTG Joey and Jamm. 

I'm so glad it all went well.


----------



## Jamm

Thanks guys! It was a great day  I had a sad moment when I took off his Harness for his jump and CLUMPS of hair came with it… It's really noticeable now. If it keeps up this rate, he'll have to wear a coat this winter because he has very little coat now and NO under coat. I brushed him out when we got home and clumps, and clumps, of fur and very tiny mats were coming out. His face seems smaller now. He also has a few balls spots… BUT he's happy happy happy… so some new booties, a new coat.. he won't mind as long as we're outside


----------



## OutWest

Jamm said:


> Thanks guys! It was a great day  I had a sad moment when I took off his Harness for his jump and CLUMPS of hair came with it… It's really noticeable now. If it keeps up this rate, he'll have to wear a coat this winter because he has very little coat now and NO under coat. I brushed him out when we got home and clumps, and clumps, of fur and very tiny mats were coming out. His face seems smaller now. He also has a few balls spots… BUT he's happy happy happy… so some new booties, a new coat.. he won't mind as long as we're outside


Sweet, sweet Joey. It will grow back. And he probably won't notice except when the cold wind blows.


----------



## Our3dogs

Sounds like you both had a great time. I know how you feel about them losing their hair. When our Lacey went through Chemo, she also lost a lot of hair. The cancer vet said, not to worry, it would fill back in about 6 weeks after finishing her treatments - and it did.


----------



## SandyK

Glad you both had a good time!! Sorry about the hair loss.


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*



Jamm said:


> Thanks guys! It was a great day  I had a sad moment when I took off his Harness for his jump and CLUMPS of hair came with it… It's really noticeable now. If it keeps up this rate, he'll have to wear a coat this winter because he has very little coat now and NO under coat. I brushed him out when we got home and clumps, and clumps, of fur and very tiny mats were coming out. His face seems smaller now. He also has a few balls spots… BUT he's happy happy happy… so some new booties, a new coat.. he won't mind as long as we're outside


Jamm: So sorry to hear Joey is losing hair. I know you will pick out a DARLING coat and booties for him and he will be happy to be outside.


----------



## Jamm

Thank you  I know hair will grow back, and I've already found a really nice canadian made brand of coats.. perfect for our frigid winters. 

Off to chemo this morning… fingers crossed he can receive it as the foot seems better?


----------



## Karen519

*Joey*



Jamm said:


> Thank you  I know hair will grow back, and I've already found a really nice canadian made brand of coats.. perfect for our frigid winters.
> 
> Off to chemo this morning… fingers crossed he can receive it as the foot seems better?


Saying prayers.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

My thoughts and prayers to you and Joey today.

Looking forward to seeing pictures of Joey in his new coat.


----------



## Bosn'sMom

good luck joey!!!


----------



## Jamm

I didn't update yesterday, but chemo went well. His blood was good. If everything goes smoothly chemo will run us right until the week of Christmas. They got the culture back from the infection in the paw pad and it is a highly aggressive, hard to fight bug.. so he was quarantined while at the vet, he has new heavy duty antibiotics that seem to be working. Today is bath day!!! Poor guy is getting itchy again.


----------



## hubbub

Glad to know he's feeling good, despite being itchy! Fingers crossed that his infection clears up quickly :crossfing


----------



## Neeko13

Im checking in every day to see how Joey is doing. Sorry to hear about his paw infection, poor guy.....hoping it's smooth sailing til X mas.....Im keeping Joey on my prayer list...


----------



## Karen519

*Joey*

Praying Joey's foot gets better very soon!


----------



## OutWest

Poor Joey--more antibiotics and itchy skin too! Hang in there boy. Your many fans on GRF are rooting for you.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Sending good thoughts that the infection heals quickly & completely


----------



## 2golddogs

So happy to hear his chemo is going well and I pray that it continues to go well. Hope the antibiotics kick that bug real soon. Sending lots of hugs and best wishes.


----------



## iansgran

Hang in there you guys


----------



## Jamm

Bath day for Mr yesterday.. Its really funny.. this fur ball will swim and dive into water and roll in the rain but the second you try to scrub him up or wet him for a bath oh noooo the world is ending. I bribe him with treats but its always a fun challenge to bath him. He looks very nice now and is scratching MUCH less. I know I keep talking about it, but I really can't get over the hair loss… I didn't think it would be this much. His "mane" on his chest and neck is soooooo thin… barely anything there. His "pants" are all bald.. When he walks I can see his skinny little legs. I really hope he doesn't loose too too much more.. We are still only halfway through chemo.


----------



## Bosn'sMom

Smiley the blind golden retriever recently posted about vitamins that they have been using to help with hair growth on a bald spot and they were helping drastically.. maybe this could help with hair loss? I think Smiley had the ball spot from an epidural location and not chemo, but maybe its worth talking to your vet? 

here is where i saw it

https://www.facebook.com/smileytheb...2414362532166/842411769199092/?type=1&theater

these are the vitamins too http://www.vivamunehealth.com/product/large-dogs/

Just an idea  Glad Joey is enjoying swimming!!!


----------



## Jamm

Thank's Bosn's mom.. Ive been in touch with a wonderful woman who has done so much for cancer research in canines and has experienced so much.. so she has recommended some products to give to Joey to help with the hair loss and stimulate new growth. 

I took him to the park yesterday, and it was the first time since the cottage where he was off leash in a field… it was adorable! He had such happy zoomies and rolling around with his ball.. His boot stayed on the whole time so that was great. Today is a rainy day so we'll prob just snuggle until I go to work.. Its actually my last day at my current job… I hate this job so much. I got a better job that I LOVE starting next week. 5 mins from home too! So I can come home and visit Joey on lunch, and if anything happens I can be here super fast.


----------



## iansgran

Congratulations on the new job. You deserve some good things.


----------



## inge

You go, girl! Have an amazing start next week!


----------



## jennretz

I'm so glad you had a good day with Joey Jax! He's such a sweet boy and so lucky to have you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great to hear Joey enjoyed his off leash time with zoomies.

Congrats on your new job, have a great first week!


----------



## OutWest

Congrats on the new job. Glad to hear Joey is having zoomies in a park... Continuing to send healing energy and wishes to him.


----------



## Jamm

Im excited for my new job  It is doing something I love which is nice, and its a "real" full time, career job. Im nervous, but Joey makes me feel better! 

Today we went to "joeys park" we havent been there in a few months... he had a blast as expected 







and tonights Dinner looked extra pretty so I thought id post it.. even I was Jealous.


----------



## iansgran

Happy New job. It is wonderful when they pay you to do what you love.


----------



## Harleysmum

Joey is looking great! I bet he is loving his meals. Good luck with the new job, hope it goes really well for you.


----------



## Jamm

Good morning! Up early for Joeys apt! I'm not sure if I will be able to update when I get home.. might be after work.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures of Joey, he looks fantastic, such a handsome boy. 

I bet he really enjoyed his dinner, looked good. 

Wonderful to hear you're enjoying your job.

Hope his appt. goes well today.


----------



## Jamm

We are home earlier than anticipated which is great  

Good appointment! Blood was good, Paw is looking good, Skin is clearing up, physical went well.. he got chemo done and now he is sleeping! I like visits like today


----------



## Bosn'sMom

thats awesome!!!! way to go Joey!


----------



## OutWest

Jamm said:


> We are home earlier than anticipated which is great
> 
> Good appointment! Blood was good, Paw is looking good, Skin is clearing up, physical went well.. he got chemo done and now he is sleeping! I like visits like today


Hooray for Joey!

:artydude:artydude


----------



## iansgran

Today is the equinox so all is in balance. Good.


----------



## Karen519

*Great!*



Jamm said:


> We are home earlier than anticipated which is great
> 
> Good appointment! Blood was good, Paw is looking good, Skin is clearing up, physical went well.. he got chemo done and now he is sleeping! I like visits like today


So glad your visit was so great! Kisses and hugs to Joey!


----------



## amy22

ISO glad to hear he is doing well!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

He is very handsome boy and I am glad he is doing so well.
Congratulations on your new job, it is nice to work so close to home.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

So happy to see that Joey is doing so well! He's such a beautiful boy!


----------



## Jamm

He is doing well  Its good to see. 

A few things!! 

Tomorrow is our WALK to end Canine cancer. We DID beat our goal and raised $600 for Smiling blue skies cancer fund. Very happy. We are still accepting pledges though so if anyone is interested in doing any last minute pledging the link is here:

Smiling Blue Skies 2015 - Toronto: Ms. Jamila Mancini - University of Guelph Pet Trust - Smiling Blue Skies

$25 or more and its tax deductible. 



Second thinggggggggg Joeys new coat came in  I would have never wanted to buy a coat for Joey in winter.. I love his big plushy winter coat and seeing him run through the snow is one of my favourite things… that being said this year everything is different.. he has such little fur that we wouldn't be able to enjoy it without him getting sick and cold. SO i had to purchase a coat.. and you guys know me.. only the best for Joey. We bought a "Great white north" coat from "Chilly dogs" a wonderful canadian company. I LOVE this coat. I can not wait for him to use it in the snow. He was able to move 100% normally in it… was he thrilled about wearing it? No.. Will he be happy we can play in the snow? Absolutely!


----------



## rooroch

Enjoy your walk and well done getting so much money pledged.

I love his coat!! Looks as though it fits really well and covers his body beautifully. He will enjoy his winter walks in the snow and you will be sure he is warm and dry.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Joey looks very dashing on his new coat. Jess has an orange vest that he wears during hunting season, he quite likes it. I also have used it a few times in the winter when the snow is very packy to avoid all those little snowballs on his underside.


----------



## KiwiD

Glad to hear Joey is doing well. He looks so good in his new coat, I'm sure it will keep him nice and warm this winter.


----------



## OutWest

Joey looks great in his new coat. He's such a good boy to sit and stand for pictures like that. Hugs and kisses to the boy.


----------



## jennretz

He could be a model! he's posing LOL!


----------



## Jamm

Good morning guys! We are up early for our WALK!!! I am looking forward to it.. so is Joey. I'll try to take pics and post some tonight/tomorrow. Our final total raised is $650! All directly to the guelph vet university here in Toronto.


----------



## Harleysmum

Have a great walk today. Joey looks super handsome in his coat.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Good on you for raising so much money! Enjoy your walk!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Jamm said:


> We are home earlier than anticipated which is great
> 
> Good appointment! Blood was good, Paw is looking good, Skin is clearing up, physical went well.. he got chemo done and now he is sleeping! I like visits like today


That is exactly the kind of update I was coming for!  So happy to see this!


----------



## Jamm

phhhewwwww!! and we're done! We are both EXHAUSTED. I am so tired. The walk was a BLAST. It was a very fun and emotional day. Ill post more tomorrow but here are some pics!  Total $$$ raised was $750 ! 

Our driver was ready to take us down!



Waiting to walk! Got our "Smiling Blue Skies" bandana and our Fighting Cancer bandana. 



We met up with Joeys uncle! Corbyn is Joeys dads litter mate. Was very nice to see some family there. 





Another "Zoom" kid was there too  Joeys cousin?





During the walk!!!







After the walk, having lunch on the patio!


----------



## OutWest

So glad it went well, that you and Joey raised so much money, and that Joey and you both had a good time.


----------



## goldy1

Looks like it was a perfect day for the event. The pictures are beautiful and inspiring. Glad it went so well !!!


----------



## Jamm

Thank you guys! 

Now that I have a moment I can write about the day. It was like I said above, an emotional but very fun and rewarding day. We got there, checked in, chit chatted with other people and their dogs.. Joey rolled around. Then we met Corbyn and Ryder and took our photos with them. We had a moment of silence for dogs passed, and dogs fighting now.. it was very nice. We all started at the same time which was very cool! Local TV people and crews were there so that was neat. The walk itself was beautiful. We stopped a few times to sit in the shade, have a drink and Joey could roll around lol. The walk itself was held in an area where my family used to live so it was very nice and familiar.. beautiful blue skies. We just found out the total raised from donations, silent auction, and any last minute donations and we all raised $27,000! which is wonderful  I look forward to next year. 

Yesterday Joey and I didn't do anything! We cuddled and watched some movies, snoozed, and then watched the moon. He is doing good. Eating well, drinking well, everything is good. His foot is looking better and better.


----------



## Bosn'sMom

Such great pictures from the walk! It looked like an amazing day. Way to go Joey! Every day fighting on with a smile


----------



## Harleysmum

What a great day you had. Congratulations on raising so much money. Joey is looking really great!


----------



## Jamm

well… I am home from chemo.. Joey is still there. The vet didn't have enough of todays chemo for Joeys dose so they have to go and pick it up from downtown Toronto.. his blood is all good, and I know he's in good hands.. I just don't like leaving him. I have to go to work but my mom will be picking him up when he's ready. Everything else looks good though!


----------



## Jamm

Also, I filmed this yesterday morning.


----------



## Cpc1972

That video is adorable. Watch out I am doing a zoomie.


----------



## iansgran

Ok, after seeing the video I am doubly sure Joey and Jaro, also born April 15, 2010, are secret twins.


----------



## OutWest

Jamm said:


> well… I am home from chemo.. Joey is still there. The vet didn't have enough of todays chemo for Joeys dose so they have to go and pick it up from downtown Toronto.. his blood is all good, and I know he's in good hands.. I just don't like leaving him. I have to go to work but my mom will be picking him up when he's ready. Everything else looks good though!


Sounds like all good news. That's great!

How is your new job?


----------



## Coby Love

He's a doll! I hope he is doing well. Certainly looks strong and healthy!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Such a wonderful update! Challenging and inspiring times for both of you.
Sending love and hugs.


----------



## Jamm

Yesterday was good.. just stressful. I really don't like leaving him there.. I just wanted it to be done and him home. As soon as my mom texted me that she had him I was more relaxed. He was super tired.. slept the rest of the day and night. I love that zoomie video… you would never believe he's sick  

New job is good! Its lots to learn but its what Im good at and what I like. I just miss Joey! I'm more tired as I'm not used to it yet so its just been small walks until my body and feet are adjusted.


----------



## goldy1

I know exactly how you felt about leaving Joey. Sometimes it cannot be helped but I feel exactly the way you do. Once you know they are home, it's like you can relax - exhale and breathe again.
Sounds like things are going well - positive thoughts and vibes coming your way.


----------



## Neeko13

Checking in to see how Joey Jax is doing.....Looks like he's hanging tough...love the video of the zoomies.... ::
Great pics of a great walk, for a great cause!!!!!


----------



## OutWest

New jobs are stressful, no matter how wonderful. I hope you're taking good care of yourself in addition to the boy.


----------



## Jamm

Well we've had a bummy weekend. Joey woke up yesterday morning not feeling to good.. he ate his breakfast, but refused his everyday favourite snacks.. he was also very quiet. I gave him some cerenia and that seemed to have done the trick.. This morning same thing. I gave him another pill and hope he can just rest it off today. Wednesdays chemo drug is the hardest hitting of the 3.. so it's not surprising it takes more out of him. Poor boy.


----------



## Jud

I am so happy to hear about Joey in general and I am sure he will be feeling better real soon.


----------



## Pammie

Hugs to you both and a extra one for Joey!


----------



## Coby Love

Jamm said:


> Well we've had a bummy weekend. Joey woke up yesterday morning not feeling to good.. he ate his breakfast, but refused his everyday favourite snacks.. he was also very quiet. I gave him some cerenia and that seemed to have done the trick.. This morning same thing. I gave him another pill and hope he can just rest it off today. Wednesdays chemo drug is the hardest hitting of the 3.. so it's not surprising it takes more out of him. Poor boy.


prayers for joey jax. I really hope he beats the C word. I hate the C word!


----------



## iansgran

Sorry, Jamm, I know this is a.difficult time. God bless.


----------



## Karen519

*Joey*



Jamm said:


> Well we've had a bummy weekend. Joey woke up yesterday morning not feeling to good.. he ate his breakfast, but refused his everyday favourite snacks.. he was also very quiet. I gave him some cerenia and that seemed to have done the trick.. This morning same thing. I gave him another pill and hope he can just rest it off today. Wednesdays chemo drug is the hardest hitting of the 3.. so it's not surprising it takes more out of him. Poor boy.


Praying Joey feels better soon.


----------



## Jamm

Mr Joey Jax is feeling much better today He woke up full of happiness, and hyperness! We went to the park, and now he's chilling. I gave him one last Cerenia for the day just incase. I head to work soon.. this weekend is our Canadian thanksgiving and its supposed to be beautiful so we're going to go to Joeys special park.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures, Joey looks fantastic. Loved the video.........

Great to hear you both enjoyed the walk and really fantastic to hear how much money was raised-Yay!

You're a typical mom, you can't relax until you know your baby is home, doesn't matter how many legs they have.

Happy Thanksgiving to you and all our Canadian Members, enjoy!


----------



## Harleysmum

So glad your beautiful boy is feeling a bit better.


----------



## OutWest

Jamm said:


> Mr Joey Jax is feeling much better today He woke up full of happiness, and hyperness! We went to the park, and now he's chilling. I gave him one last Cerenia for the day just incase. I head to work soon.. this weekend is our Canadian thanksgiving and its supposed to be beautiful so we're going to go to Joeys special park.


Happy Thanksgiving Joey! Have a grand time at your favorite park.


----------



## Jamm

SO i was brushing Joey this morning and I kind of just wanted to document how his coat his changed through this all.

Before his Diagnosis he was eating Pro Plan skin and coat.. he had been on that food for 3 or 4 years. His coat was thick, not super soft, but not corse either. He would sometimes get a matt or two in his "pants" during the summer when we would swim a lot. Nothing would stick to his fur. 

When he got sick… the 2-3 weeks of surgery-recovery-diagnosis-2 chemo weeks.. his diet was changed to cooked meals.. boiled chicken and rice, boiled beef and rice. Plus veggies. His coat was SO soft.. the softest it had ever been. He wasn't shedding as much and had no matts. 

Around August.. so 2 months after his diagnosis.. 2 months on chemo.. he got the bacterial skin infection.. this caused him to itch a ton. This is when everything seemed to go down hill. He was ripping his fur out, itching like crazy, shedding a ton and his fur was corse again. He also started to develop these small little "bug" sized matts everywhere. 

Fast forward to september/beginning of october and he has lost a ton of fur. His tail is bare, his "pants" and under neath his legs are naked.. his neck only has a fine layer of fur over top the skin, and he has bald patches in his "arm pits" on his sides and moving up to his back. His soft ear fuzz is also gone. The fur he has is not corse, but not soft. He seems skinnier now with the lack of fur, and his face seems smaller too. His eyes and nose seem darker as there isn't as much fur around them… I feel like he is even less grey now because most of the fur has fallen out. 

This is 3 rounds into CHOP protocol chemo therapy program, with a bacterial skin infection. We only have 1 round left so I'm eager to see how long it takes for everything to grow back. Besides for a few "nausea" days he has had after 2 of the drugs, the hair loss has been our biggest and only "side effect"


----------



## Bosn'sMom

sending best wishes to you and joey. is there a down period during his chemo treatment that would allow for his coat to grow back at all? it seems like your home cooked meals are the best care for his coat too!

on another note the pictures on his instagram are gorgeous and he is just as beautiful!


----------



## OutWest

Jamm said:


> SO i was brushing Joey this morning and I kind of just wanted to document how his coat his changed through this all.
> 
> Before his Diagnosis he was eating Pro Plan skin and coat.. he had been on that food for 3 or 4 years. His coat was thick, not super soft, but not corse either. He would sometimes get a matt or two in his "pants" during the summer when we would swim a lot. Nothing would stick to his fur.
> 
> When he got sick… the 2-3 weeks of surgery-recovery-diagnosis-2 chemo weeks.. his diet was changed to cooked meals.. boiled chicken and rice, boiled beef and rice. Plus veggies. His coat was SO soft.. the softest it had ever been. He wasn't shedding as much and had no matts.
> 
> Around August.. so 2 months after his diagnosis.. 2 months on chemo.. he got the bacterial skin infection.. this caused him to itch a ton. This is when everything seemed to go down hill. He was ripping his fur out, itching like crazy, shedding a ton and his fur was corse again. He also started to develop these small little "bug" sized matts everywhere.
> 
> Fast forward to september/beginning of october and he has lost a ton of fur. His tail is bare, his "pants" and under neath his legs are naked.. his neck only has a fine layer of fur over top the skin, and he has bald patches in his "arm pits" on his sides and moving up to his back. His soft ear fuzz is also gone. The fur he has is not corse, but not soft. He seems skinnier now with the lack of fur, and his face seems smaller too. His eyes and nose seem darker as there isn't as much fur around them… I feel like he is even less grey now because most of the fur has fallen out.
> 
> This is 3 rounds into CHOP protocol chemo therapy program, with a bacterial skin infection. We only have 1 round left so I'm eager to see how long it takes for everything to grow back. Besides for a few "nausea" days he has had after 2 of the drugs, the hair loss has been our biggest and only "side effect"


That's very interesting, the changes his coat has gone through. I'm reminded of what I've said to my daughter at various times (when hair cutter chopped too much; when DD experimented with color and it didn't turn out so great): It's only hair and it grows back. Not to worry. I bet he will be his normal fluffy-butt self by next summer. And in the meantime he has a terrific coat to wear.  

So glad he's withstanding treatment well and is playing and zooming.


----------



## Jamm

Bosn'sMom said:


> sending best wishes to you and joey. is there a down period during his chemo treatment that would allow for his coat to grow back at all? it seems like your home cooked meals are the best care for his coat too!
> 
> on another note the pictures on his instagram are gorgeous and he is just as beautiful!


We only have a 1 week "off" week which is actually tomorrow for just bloodwork. Other then that its chemo chemo chemo for 4-5 months. Once he is finished chemo the coat will have time to grow back. 

and thank you!!! He is super handsome  Everyone keeps bringing up his little freckle on his nose.. that appeared within the last 2 years. I love it!

Oh! And he'll probably never have kibble again. We'll cook his meals from now. Hopefully that'll help coat re-growth.


----------



## Jamm

Back from our blood re-check. Last week, they said Joey was basically in "clinical remission" everything has been going great, no issues at all. awesome!! Today his blood was off, and most of his lymph nodes were inflamed. They said it could be the skin infection causing it, but that's been clear for a few weeks now.. or its the cancer back and resisting chemo now.


----------



## Bosn'sMom

sending best wishes to you and joey. hopefully this is nothing but a small bump in the road and not worst case scenario.


----------



## jennretz

hoping it's the infection and nothing more...


----------



## Christen113

I so hope your boy is okay and things continue to improve!


----------



## iansgran

Thinking of you both.


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*



Jamm said:


> Back from our blood re-check. Last week, they said Joey was basically in "clinical remission" everything has been going great, no issues at all. awesome!! Today his blood was off, and most of his lymph nodes were inflamed. They said it could be the skin infection causing it, but that's been clear for a few weeks now.. or its the cancer back and resisting chemo now.


Praying for Joey and you.


----------



## OutWest

What Bosns Mom said...when will you know what's causing the inflamed nodes?


----------



## Jamm

Thanks guys.

Today we went to "Joeys park" it was a beautiful fall day, sunny, crisp air, beautiful leaves. I got some nice photos of him.. I haven't edited them yet. He is pooped now.. we were there for a few hours! Just walking around, sitting in the grass, playing ball. He had a very yummy big dinner.


----------



## Champ

I wanted to thank you for your support with Champ's Hemangiosarcoma diagnosis. I'm so sorry to hear about your sweet Joey's diagnosis as well. Our vets have told us chemo tends to work pretty well with Lymphoma - I hope and pray he stays in remission longer. Best Wishes and strength at this time.


----------



## Jamm

I am feeling so broken this weekend.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm so sorry. <<hugs>>


----------



## jennretz

Thinking of you...big hug!!!


----------



## Sally's Mom

So,sorry to hear this


----------



## Jamm

Yesterday was rough. Thank you guys for the thoughts. I can't help but feeling like this is Joeys last thanksgiving. I am trying so hard to be strong all the time but I just look at him and want to cry. We took him to his park yesterday, and to the pumpkin patch to pick our pumpkins. Its hard to be thankful this year.. Im thankful that my parents are comfortable enough to support Joey through his expensive chemotherapy.. and I'm thankful that he has been fighting for the last few months.. but how can I be thankful for anything else as I basically watch my best friend fall apart before my eyes?


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Sorry you're feeling so down right now. You and Joey have both been so strong through this. This is rough and it's OK to feel like this.


----------



## Sarge's dad

So sorry to hear of Joey's set back. Keep your head up, and keep moving forward. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Joey!
Buddy


----------



## Bosn'sMom

watching a loved one cope with being sick is never easy. listening to you give Joey the best quality of life though is amazing. he looks so happy despite his diagnosis!


----------



## NC Dogs

I've been following this, and you have been really strong and I've been in awe. You can't be like that all the time. Joey is precious and of course you feel horrible sometimes. I feel like any words or advise I would try to give would sound hollow. All I can say is you are doing your best and you are doing great, better than I would do. And you are doing the best for your dog. Try to stay strong as much as possible.


----------



## ceegee

This is very tough. Cancer is a terrible disease, and you have my heartfelt sympathy for what you're going through. Positive energy coming your way from Quebec.


----------



## Harleysmum

It is only natural that there will be some setbacks with this awful disease. He has been doing so well and you have been such a strong young woman. You are doing everything you can. Stay strong and just love him.


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*



NC Dogs said:


> I've been following this, and you have been really strong and I've been in awe. You can't be like that all the time. Joey is precious and of course you feel horrible sometimes. I feel like any words or advise I would try to give would sound hollow. All I can say is you are doing your best and you are doing great, better than I would do. And you are doing the best for your dog. Try to stay strong as much as possible.


Jamm: NC dogs is so right. You are entitled to feel down sometimes.
Praying for Joey and you!


----------



## OutWest

Jamm said:


> Yesterday was rough. Thank you guys for the thoughts. I can't help but feeling like this is Joeys last thanksgiving. I am trying so hard to be strong all the time but I just look at him and want to cry. We took him to his park yesterday, and to the pumpkin patch to pick our pumpkins. Its hard to be thankful this year.. Im thankful that my parents are comfortable enough to support Joey through his expensive chemotherapy.. and I'm thankful that he has been fighting for the last few months.. but how can I be thankful for anything else as I basically watch my best friend fall apart before my eyes?


I'm so sorry Joey and you are going through all this. It quite possibly is NOT his last Thanksgiving but others saying that won't make it any easier for you. Continuing to send healing thoughts to Joey.


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*

Jamm: Praying that today is a much better day for you and Joey!


----------



## iansgran

Holidays are hardest. So sorry.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Stay strong. All of my best wishes.


----------



## AmberSunrise

sending continued good thoughts ...


----------



## Jamm

Thanks guys.. We're up for our big apt today. We may be changing the treatment plan, or staying with it.. this may be the "its not working" news day. I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Wishing you and Joey all the best for today's appointment. Fingers, toes and everything else crossed.


----------



## Bosn'sMom

good luck to you and joey!!!


----------



## Jamm

So we're home from chemo. Was "better" then last week which was good. I was dreading going there and them telling me the lymph nodes were larger and this was the decline. It still might be but for now he is still "maintaining" which is good. We are continuing with CHOP and he received the first drug again today.. as my mom and the vet said, this has been working keeping him healthy and "don't fix what aint broke" We will see every week if things need adjusting. She has some other protocols to use as "last resort" when we get there. Happy boy today as always.. now he sleeps.


----------



## Bosn'sMom

I'm so glad to hear this. I hope Joey continues to improve day by day.


----------



## Karen519

*Joey*

Praying for Joey and Jamm!


----------



## Karen519

*Joey*

Thinking of Joey and you!!


----------



## Jamm

Thanks  

Joeys doing good today.. I worked into the middle of the night last night for inventory but he was there greeting me and then snuggled into sleep. We're going to go to the park today after work before the snow??? is supposed to arrive tomorrow


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*

Have a great day with Joey! Snow!? Wow!!


----------



## iansgran

Snow. Oh, no. We had a freeze last night, but I am not ready for winter. Guess you will be putting the new coat to use. Jaro sends good thoughts to Joey.


----------



## rooroch

We might be having some soon. I am putting the winter tyres on the car already. Glad he is having good days. Enjoy the park.


----------



## Jamm

A beautiful, but chilly day here today! I'm going to bundle and take Joey to the park to run!!!! He is sooo full of beans this morning. Its tough because i know he wants to run run run but at the same time I don't know when he gets tired now… he could play ball forever! Obviously I don't want to over work him though, so I usually just time it and give us 15 mins or so.


----------



## Karen519

*Joey*

Hope you and Joey had a wonderful day!!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Hope you and Joey had a good time at the park today. Chilly here as well. Had to dig out the winter hats and gloves.


----------



## Harleysmum

You are such an awesome mum!


----------



## KKaren

Jamm said:


> A beautiful, but chilly day here today! I'm going to bundle and take Joey to the park to run!!!! He is sooo full of beans this morning. ....


Full of beans, yeah Joey, that's good. Hope your day in the park was great.


----------



## L.Rocco

I hope Joey is doing okay!!
Watching your best friend fall apart before yours eyes is incredibly hard and having to be strong for him during this period makes it even tougher. But it's still possible to make wonderful memories through all of this. I didn't have long with my boy after we found out he had cancer, in his case nothing could be done. And I had to watch my beautiful and youthful (even though he was a senior) friend become very old looking, skinny and weak. It was hard, but you know what I remember the most about those days? I remember lying on the floor next to him and singing to him. I remember staring into his eyes and just cuddling a lot. 
I hope Joey wins his fight and I hope you have many more thanksgivings with him.
I know he is covered in prayers and positive thoughts. And I wish you a lot of strength, you are giving your friend everything that is possible to make his life better, no one could ask for more.


----------



## Jamm

Back from Chemo. His lymph nodes in the front are still enlarged.. slightly larger but not by a lot. The ones in the back can now be felt as well. Had had his chemo today.. blood was a little lower but still above the safe zone. His spirits are still okay.. he was a little quiet yesterday but still generally more happy then not. We don't really know what this means.


----------



## Bosn'sMom

im sorry for the larger back lymphnodes. I hope he continues to keep good spirits!!


----------



## Jamm

I have spoken with a few people and been doing some research on a different protocol. If CHOP is no longer working its time to change it. The other protocol is called CCNU.. its an oral pill once every 3 weeks. I put in a call to ask if we can do that next week.. awaiting a call back. I also am going to ask if he can be put on pred to reduce the lymph nodes size. The down side I found last time with Pred was that it eats away muscle mass… so Joey wasn't able to play as strong as he was when he was off pred.. so that's a maybe. Still quality of life is most important so if He can run and play now I don't want to take that away. I'm just so afraid that this is the end creeping up on us.


----------



## Zach

I've had you and Joey on my mind. Best wishes for a total recovery and many more happy days and years!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Wrapping you in a hug, my thoughts and prayers to you and Joey. 

Stay positive.....


----------



## tikiandme

Ten years ago I had a boy with T-cell lymphoma (i.e., mycosis fungoides). He was put on CCNU along with high doses of vit-e and sam-e for liver support. We also gave him Hollywood brand safflower oil mixed with cottage cheese. (I don't know if they still do that, but at the time it was thought to help). He was fed Hill's canned N/D, and I gave him stir fried broccoli, carrots, brussel sprouts, etc. He did quite well for 10 months. He had had the cancer for a couple of years before he was diagnosed (he was treated with allergy shots for almost a year before diagnosis). My boy was five. Good luck and stay strong for Joey. He's a tough guy!


----------



## Jamm

SO I did get a call back yesterday from our vet. She confirmed that the drugs she was talking about switching to on weds, are intact the CCNU protocol. She said most likely, we'll be starting that next weds. No prednisone yet as he did loose a ton of muscle mass and we still want him to run and play. He's such a good boy.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Jamm said:


> I have spoken with a few people and been doing some research on a different protocol. If CHOP is no longer working its time to change it. The other protocol is called CCNU.. its an oral pill once every 3 weeks. I put in a call to ask if we can do that next week.. awaiting a call back. I also am going to ask if he can be put on pred to reduce the lymph nodes size. The down side I found last time with Pred was that it eats away muscle mass… so Joey wasn't able to play as strong as he was when he was off pred.. so that's a maybe. Still quality of life is most important so if He can run and play now I don't want to take that away. I'm just so afraid that this is the end creeping up on us.


I'm so sorry to see this latest post. I hope the CHOP hasn't stopped working. But hopefully the change in treatment will help. I refuse to believe the end is creeping up. He's too strong, plus he has you and your family fighting for him. Sending you more positive thoughts.


----------



## Neeko13

Just catching up on Joey's progress..... I keep him on my prayer list....Joey is strong,.....he will pull through, esp. with you in his corner....keep positive, you and him can do this!!!!


----------



## tikiandme

The CCNU worked wonders for my boy and really improved his quality of life. I'm hoping it works even longer and better for your Joey. Sending super positive thoughts your way.....


----------



## Bosn'sMom

Glad to hear Joey has a new option to try!!


----------



## Jamm

We are staying positive  I cry at work. Anyway, Its easy right now because despite the enlarged lymph nodes, he's still acting okay! He's eating well, drinking, playful. Last night after work we went to the soccer fields and played ball. He's a little slower, but he still wants to play and loves it. That makes it easier right now.


----------



## iansgran

Good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Harleysmum

He is eating, drinking and playing - that is a huge plus and the point of it all really. Hopefully the new treatment will be successful. We do all love that boy of yours!


----------



## Jamm

Here is a video from that night at the park. I love him!!!


----------



## Sarge's dad

We love him too! The video is great. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. He is a beautiful boy.
Buddy


----------



## L.Rocco

Thank you for posting the video! Such a beautiful and happy boy.
Stay strong Joey!


----------



## tikiandme

Great video. Joey is a gorgeous boy!


----------



## jennretz

Loved the video and the fact that he's still just enjoying life


----------



## Jamm

We're heading to our apt soon… most likely switching to a different protocol. He's still been doing well and having a good week so fingers crossed. Just those **** lymph nodes.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Good luck with your appt. today, hope it goes well. 

Enjoyed the video, Joey looks great and so very happy. 

My continued thoughts and prayers to you both.


----------



## fostermom

Good thoughts being sent!


----------



## Bosn'sMom

best of luck with the new approach!!


----------



## Jamm

So I'm home.. Joey has to stay unfortunately. We are doing a different protocol .. a non chemo drug today (Cant remember the name) and Chemo drug on Friday. The drug today can have some allergic reactions though, which is why he has to stay to be monitored. His blood and Lymph nodes were similar to last week.. so not necessarily a bad thing, not a good thing either. CHOP was "Maintaining" him… but we don't want to maintain him we want the Cancer to be gone forever.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Prayers Joey does well with this drug today without any reactions or problems.


----------



## hotel4dogs

just stopping by to say you are constantly in my thoughts!


----------



## OutWest

Jamm said:


> ... but we don't want to maintain him we want the Cancer to be gone forever.


Yes indeed. We are all rooting for that.

Sorry you had to leave home ther and hope he has no allergies to the drug. 

{{{HUGS}}} to you.


----------



## iansgran

Jaro and I send good wishes and prayers.


----------



## Bosn'sMom

hoping Joey did okay with the first session... i'm sure you are looking forward to picking him up!


----------



## Jamm

Oh man. What a day! 

First off.. JOEY IS GOOD. No allergic reactions thank heavens and he is a happy, eating boy this morning. The day did not go without its hurdles though. As I mentioned yesterday, I had to leave him at the vet.. which is fine, and my dad had to go and pick him up. For whatever random reason my dad has never gone to get Joey from the vet, or even been to this new vet. He's always at work and our appts are in the morning. So I gave strict instructions to them and to dad like for them to ID him so no random person could go and get my Joey. I get the txt from dad that he has Joey and they're on their way home. Awesome. Get the call that they are home. Perfect. I relax. My dad sends me a photo of Joeys bandage and I'm horrified to see a HUGE cast/wrap/catheter/IV contraption on his arm. Im like woah, what the heck is that thing? Dad thought that was normal because he never picks him up.. totally understandable! I call our favourite tech at his clinic and ask what are instructions for the catheter? She was just as confused as I was as to why it was left in. She wasn't there when he left as she was in surgery.. or else it wouldn't have happened... So on HER OWN TIME she comes to our house after her work day to take out this mess so he can be happy. She is honestly the best.. such a life saver. It was just such bad luck that it was A) My dads first time so he had no idea what to expect, B) First time with this new drug.. we go back on friday so we all thought oh maybe thats the new thing we do? 

SO that was the drama with yesterday. Tomorrow we go for the chemo part… I'm dropping him off in the AM, and then my mom will get him when he's done. Everyone knows to ask about a catheter now and to send me pictures of him when they're home.


----------



## jennretz

That is a GREAT vet tech....really amazing


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Glad things are going well. You and Joey have a great support system behind you.


----------



## iansgran

Folks who work in ontology are saints.


----------



## Karen519

*Joey*

So glad to hear Joey is o.k.


----------



## Harleysmum

You have some great people looking after your boy! Similar thing happened to my BIL after an operation. His stitches were supposed to be removed before he was discharged. They forgot. Nurse came round to his house in her own time and removed them. Hope Joey has a great week.


----------



## Jamm

SO today was the chemo/recheck. Good news and bad. Good news is that the drug on wednesday seems to have worked as the lymph nodes have shrunk significantly! Bad news is it pushed his white blood cell count too low to do chemo.. so we go next weds to do the chemo and hopefully get back on track. He's good, and was sent home with a bag of treats so he's extra happy!


----------



## Pilgrim123

What a roller-coaster this has been for you two! Best wishes for success with this new treatment.


----------



## Jamm

Not going to lie, it does seem like we are having a constant "thing" there is always something wrong/happening/going on. Never a simple vet visit. Super Joey doesnt let him get it down though


----------



## OutWest

Jamm said:


> Not going to lie, it does seem like we are having a constant "thing" there is always something wrong/happening/going on. Never a simple vet visit. Super Joey doesnt let him get it down though


I hope you can follow Joey's lead and and not let it get you down. I know this is all very hard on you.


----------



## laprincessa

Joey doesn't know he's sick. He just knows that he gets to go to the vet and get lots of love and treats and you're spending a ton of time with him doing fun stuff. He's having an amazingly wonderful time. 

You're giving him that wonderful time. Bless you.


----------



## Harleysmum

laprincessa said:


> Joey doesn't know he's sick. He just knows that he gets to go to the vet and get lots of love and treats and you're spending a ton of time with him doing fun stuff. He's having an amazingly wonderful time.
> 
> You're giving him that wonderful time. Bless you.


This is SO true!


----------



## Jamm

Halloween is my favourite holiday.. Joey is superman and is adorable. It's hard to enjoy tonight though. He is loving all of the kids but is more quiet.


----------



## KKaren

Happy Halloween to Superman Joey, Hang in there Jamm. You are doing great in managing all of the variation and like laprincessa said " You're giving him that wonderful time".


----------



## iansgran

:wavey:Joe's IS Superdog.


----------



## Karen519

*Joey*

Happy Halloween to Joey and you!! We only had about 12 groups of trick or treaters.
It was pouring rain here!!


----------



## Jamm

Joey has been having a weird few days… He's had "soft-Diarhea" poops in the morning and then nothing for the rest of the day.. yesterday and today. He isn't lethargic and is still his usual self.


----------



## Bosn'sMom

aw Joey  Could it be a side effect of the new meds?


----------



## Jamm

Not sure what it could be, but I've started him on anti diarrhea meds. He has to be on them for 7 days straight.. otherwise he's fine! which is great.


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*

Jamm: What did the vet say? Praying diarrhea gets better.


----------



## Ljilly28

You and Joey are putting up such a fight, and I have loved watching your adventures on FB. You are in my thoughts every day.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Hope it's just a little intestinal bug and nothing more. Glad he's doing alright otherwise. Sending you continued positive thoughts.


----------



## Jamm

So yesterday was Joeys vet apt. I had a meeting at work that I could not miss.. which sucked! SO my dad took Joey in the morning and picked him up after.. totally messed everyone up.. including little Joey. It sucked but it had to be done. He had his blood work and everything was well enough to receive his chemo.. It is a new chemo drug.. an injection once every 3 weeks… his lymph nodes were the same size as last week.. which is good.. they aren't any bigger, still smaller then 2 weeks ago but still there. Joeys still on some meds for the diarrhea but has been having good poops since


----------



## iansgran

I am rooting for your dad.  Sounds a bit like my husband who has a PhD but is challenged by ordinary tasks.


----------



## jennretz

I love seeing such a positive update


----------



## OutWest

I am cheering the new chemo drug on...hope it works really well! 

It almost sounds to me like Joey had a bout of normal occasional diarrhea like every other dog gets. When they are sick every little thing seems bigger and is more worrisome.


----------



## SandyK

Glad to see Joey is doing good. I hope the new chemo works well for Joey!!


----------



## Jamm

Back from Chemo… or Bloodwork I should say. No Chemo today, as the new protocol is every 3 weeks.. still checked blood work just incase. All is good! No abnormalities, lymph nodes are significantly smaller then they have been which is great.. she wouldn't say remission just yet as the lymph nodes are still there.. squishy and small. She's pleased with how he is doing! 

This weekend we're going to two different photo events  One is at a training hall who is loved by Joeys Uncle.. so that's cool! Starting to get cold here… i'll have to have him wear his winter coat more soon.


----------



## Bosn'sMom

YAY Joey!!!


----------



## iansgran

This is thanksgiving now for you


----------



## Harleysmum

Loving these positive reports for Joey/


----------



## hotel4dogs

Way to go Joey!!!! Keep on fighting!


----------



## Karen519

*Joey*



Jamm said:


> Back from Chemo… or Bloodwork I should say. No Chemo today, as the new protocol is every 3 weeks.. still checked blood work just incase. All is good! No abnormalities, lymph nodes are significantly smaller then they have been which is great.. she wouldn't say remission just yet as the lymph nodes are still there.. squishy and small. She's pleased with how he is doing!
> 
> This weekend we're going to two different photo events  One is at a training hall who is loved by Joeys Uncle.. so that's cool! Starting to get cold here… i'll have to have him wear his winter coat more soon.


Glad to hear the good report on Joey! Hope you have fun this weekend!!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Always glad to hear good news.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I'm pleased to hear how he's doing, too! Have fun this weekend!


----------



## Christen113

Such good news!!! So happy for you both!


----------



## Jamm

So yesterday was my birthday… I have been dreading it. I was so afraid something would go wrong with Joeys health and it would come crashing down. Everything is good tho  Joey is great, greeted me at the door in the cutest birthday hat. Yesterday also marked 5 months since Diagnosis. Today is the first wednesday in 5 months we haven't been to chemo… next weds we go for the second chemo


----------



## rooroch

Happy Birthday for yesterday. How lovely that he was well and greeted you wearing a birthday hat. Hoping that his treatment continues to go well. Need a photo of him in his coat.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Happy Birthday. Glad it was a good day for you.


----------



## murphy1

Happy Birthday! Wonderful he's doing so well.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Happy Birthday! I'm so glad Joey Jax gave you a real present, worthy of celebration.


----------



## iansgran

Happy happy happy


----------



## Harleysmum

Happy birthday. Here's to continuing good reports for Joey.


----------



## Jamm

Alrighty, home from Chemo. Went decently! Joeys lymph nodes are still there… same-smaller then last time. Blood was good and Dr is pleased. He received his chemo and now he's snoozing. The hair loss is very prominent, and she said he's loosing muscle now too in his face in legs. We have to take it easy now for exercise.. go slower, and park time shouldn't be longer then 10 mins at a time. Was hoping for better news but Its better then bad news.


----------



## Jamm

aaaanndd we have an upset tummy today.. Joey woke me up at 4 and then 8 with diarrhea. Poor guy. Doesn't seem to lethargic but we'll keep it quiet.


----------



## ceegee

I'm really sorry you're going through this with your magnificent dog. I hope you have many better days ahead.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thinking of you today!


----------



## Odette3

Keep up the good fight Joey Jax.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Sending you hugs, Joey. Keep fighting!


----------



## Bosn'sMom

Hope Joey's tummy is feeling better!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Hope Joey is doing better, you both are always in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jamm

Hi guys, thanks for the well wishes… I think they worked! Joeys tummy is much better.. no more diarrhea, and no vomiting. Yesterday I worked all day because it was black friday, but my mom was with him all day which was good. We had a new couch delivered and my mom said they delivery men LOVED Joey.. She put him downstairs so they could have the door open for the couch and so he wouldn't get hurt or in the way, and before they left they asked for "Joey to come up and play" before they left lol. Really sweet hearing that. 

Unfortunately for us, I work again today… BUT! My parents are taking Joey to see SANTA  Im sad I won't be there but he needs his annual photo with Santa. I can't wait to see it!! I'll post it as soon as I get it.


----------



## iansgran

Canadian black friday is the same as US? Glad Joey is better today. Sorry you missed the photo with Santa visit but you will have the photo.


----------



## Jamm

And just like that we fall behind  Up all night with diarrhea with Joey. He's quiet today, so we've started the meds for anti diarrhea. Im beginning to worry that Chemo just isn't working. What if its just making him more ill then doing anything good? We've been at a stand still now since september, yet his body continues to try its hardest. The quality of life though…. he can't play at the park for long, he can't enjoy his favourite snacks….


----------



## AmberSunrise

{{ hugs }} for you & Joey


----------



## jennretz

Hang in there...


----------



## Karen519

*Joey*



Jamm said:


> Hi guys, thanks for the well wishes… I think they worked! Joeys tummy is much better.. no more diarrhea, and no vomiting. Yesterday I worked all day because it was black friday, but my mom was with him all day which was good. We had a new couch delivered and my mom said they delivery men LOVED Joey.. She put him downstairs so they could have the door open for the couch and so he wouldn't get hurt or in the way, and before they left they asked for "Joey to come up and play" before they left lol. Really sweet hearing that.
> 
> Unfortunately for us, I work again today… BUT! My parents are taking Joey to see SANTA  Im sad I won't be there but he needs his annual photo with Santa. I can't wait to see it!! I'll post it as soon as I get it.


Praying for Joey and you!!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Sorry to hear that Joey's not feeling well. Has the switch to the new chemo prolonged the course of treatment?


----------



## Jamm

and now Joeys face is swollen  

Benadryl has been given.. if it doesn't go down in 2 hours, off to the vet we go.


----------



## Ljilly28

Oh no- I hope he is okay! He might need a shot of Dex if he is allowed to have that with his protocol. Oral Benadryl doesnt always help once there is significant swelling. I always check on Joey first thing online- I really feel so sad you have to battle through this, and admiring how you are making his every day special.


----------



## OutWest

Sending hugs, kisses and yummy cyber treats to Joey from afar. Sweet boy! Hang in there, Jamm.


----------



## Jamm

Im going to start putting together my quality of life list. Joeys favourite things.. when he can't enjoy them that's when we stop chemo.


----------



## laprincessa

Oh, Joey. You are such a sweetie, and such a fighter.
This is just so sad


----------



## Cody'sMom

I have been following this thread for a long time and am SO sorry about Jax's struggles. It breaks my heart.

He is such a trooper! Bless his little doggie heart!

We are hoping the best for you.

Connie and Cody :wavey:


----------



## lhowemt

Sending love and healing to JJ.


----------



## Jamm

We're going to the vet this morning at 9. His face has gotten bigger and he was restless most of the night.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Hoping the vet visit goes well. He's such a fighter....


----------



## AmberSunrise

sending good thoughts for you & Joey Jax



Jamm said:


> We're going to the vet this morning at 9. His face has gotten bigger and he was restless most of the night.


----------



## Karen519

*Joey*



Jamm said:


> We're going to the vet this morning at 9. His face has gotten bigger and he was restless most of the night.


Praying very hard for Joey and you.


----------



## swishywagga

Sending prayers and positive thoughts to you and Joey.


----------



## jennretz

sending positive vibes your way...


----------



## ceegee

Jamm said:


> Im going to start putting together my quality of life list. Joeys favourite things.. when he can't enjoy them that's when we stop chemo.


I have such admiration for the way you're handling this. It takes a lot of strength to put your dog's needs before your own.


----------



## Jamm

The vet is pretty sure its the lymph node. They did a needle aspiration (?) and we should know exactly what it is later tonight. She said his lymph nodes on his chest are larger then weds and the ones on his legs can now be felt again. Knowing all of this, seeing how he is and how its affecting him, we will most likely be stopping chemo. Its not working anymore and its making him more sick than anything. Nothing is set in stone right now as he's not due for chemo for 2 weeks but I don't know if I want to continue. Its breaking him down. He has been put on Tramadol because we think he's in pain from the mass on his face. She thinks it will only get bigger so Im going to ask for him to be put back on Prednisone as well.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Sorry it wasn't better news. You and Joey are both too young to be dealing with such harsh realities. Sending a hug to both of you. Hoping the prednisone helps.


----------



## Bosn'sMom

sending lots of hugs to you and Joey today


----------



## tikiandme

Thinking of you and Joey....


----------



## DebHow

Oh no! I am so sorry! Many of us have walked that road of hearing such horrible news about our most beloved.


----------



## AmberSunrise

I am sorry.


----------



## L.Rocco

I can't tell you how sorry I am to read this!
Whatever is the outcome and decision you make, you must know that Joey couldn't have asked for a better person to fight alongside him.


----------



## Coopsmom

Jamm-I have read many of your posts about Joey and have enjoyed your stories of his life and how you have managed his health challenges while ensuring that you both enjoy one another! It seems that things are changing in a way that none of us would ever wish for but is sometimes inevitable. I think Joey wanted to be sure that you had a good birthday a few weeks ago and I am glad that was a great day for you!
I imagine that you will be making a lot of difficult decisions in the near future. I know that you will continue to do what is best for Joey and hope that the 2 of you continue to have time to enjoy one another! my thoughts are with you both!


----------



## Ginams

I am so sorry to hear you are facing some of the toughest choices for your boy. Know this, you have done amazing things with him and his life has been one of joy. Thinking of you in whatever is ahead and sending warm, comforting thoughts.


----------



## Pilgrim123

That was not the news we wanted to hear. Thinking of you both.


----------



## Harleysmum

Knowing that whatever happens you will do what is best for Joey as you always have.


----------



## 2golddogs

You and Joey are such an amazing team. I pray you can enjoy more good days together.


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*



Jamm said:


> The vet is pretty sure its the lymph node. They did a needle aspiration (?) and we should know exactly what it is later tonight. She said his lymph nodes on his chest are larger then weds and the ones on his legs can now be felt again. Knowing all of this, seeing how he is and how its affecting him, we will most likely be stopping chemo. Its not working anymore and its making him more sick than anything. Nothing is set in stone right now as he's not due for chemo for 2 weeks but I don't know if I want to continue. Its breaking him down. He has been put on Tramadol because we think he's in pain from the mass on his face. She thinks it will only get bigger so Im going to ask for him to be put back on Prednisone as well.


I know two things: That you and Joey are a great team and you will always do what is best for him and that I will be praying.


----------



## Jamm

The vet called and confirmed its either the lymph node or another type of cancer. We're stopping chemo for sure now. Starting pred in the morning to take the swelling down. I need to make our list of things Joey loves to do and things we need to do. This hurts so much.


----------



## KKaren

Thinking of you both and sending prayers.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending you much love, good thoughts and prayers. I know it hurts, so, so, sorry for the news.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Jamm said:


> The vet called and confirmed its either the lymph node or another type of cancer. We're stopping chemo for sure now. Starting pred in the morning to take the swelling down. I need to make our list of things Joey loves to do and things we need to do. This hurts so much.


His "list" has already been achieved thanks to you. It is more for you than him.

Sorry I have not responded before as I know all too well how things go.

Pains me he is still so young, not fair.


----------



## Max's Dad

So sorry to hear. Thinking of you and Joey.


----------



## ceegee

I'm very sorry. I wish the news had been better.


----------



## Coco's Mom

I am so sorry, thinking of you both.


----------



## Odette3

I am so sorry to hear this. Hopefully the Prednisone will help.


----------



## Sarge's dad

I am sooo sorry to be reading this. I haven't been on the site in a while, and I was catching up. I was so excited to hear Joey was doing better, only to keep reading and learn of his setbacks. I, along with everyone else here, have said many a prayer for you and Joey. I will not stop now. However this turns out, you are an amazing caregiver, and Joey is lucky to have you in his corner. God bless you and your family.
Buddy


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*

You are an amazing Mom and have done everything for Joey!
Just being with you is all that is important!


----------



## swishywagga

I'm thinking of you and Joey, prayers and positive thoughts flying your way!


----------



## rooroch

I am so sorry to hear this news. Thinking of you both and wishing you all the courage in the world. A big hug from us in France.


----------



## Jamm

Thank you everyone. 

Joey had a quiet, restful night which is great. He slept soundly and wanted to wake up early so we did. He ate his breakfast and took all of his many pills. His face is still swollen but I didn't expect that to change over night.

I have a 3 day weekend this weekend so I am trying to figure out the best things we can do.


----------



## 2golddogs

I hope you and Joey can enjoy many more good days just being together. Yes this does hurt, especially because he is so young. I know how that feels. Sending prayers and hugs for you and handsome Joey.


----------



## Jamm

Brought out the mother load today. We don't need to wait for Joey to turn 6 to have fun with all of these.


----------



## 2golddogs

Joey, you are aimply awesome!!!! Love this video and he looks so happy.


----------



## rabernet

Joey and Jamila - my thoughts and prayers continue to be with you both during this time.


----------



## Karen519

*Wow!!*



Jamm said:


> Brought out the mother load today. We don't need to wait for Joey to turn 6 to have fun with all of these.


You two just amaze me!!


----------



## L.Rocco

That is a sweet video, in my family we celebrate everything as much as we can, even if it's not a special occasion because we believe that we should appreciate every moment we have with those we love. 
So make every single day you have with Joey a celebration. Maybe you won't do the same things you did before, but you can still spend wonderful moments together.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Jamm, you always seem to know how to make Joey happy. Thank you for giving him an exceptional life.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

"The Mother Load" perfect!
Joey Jax is sure in his element, great to see that wagging tail. 

Sending you a hug, my thoughts and prayers are with you and Joey.


----------



## SamsonandMoses

I, too, have been following Joey's story for a while. I am in my school's library bawling my eyes out. I pray that Joey gets better soon! I can't imagine what you are going through.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Sending many good thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## KiwiD

What a great video of him with his balls. He's a special boy and has an awesome Mom. Sending lots of good thoughts his way.


----------



## cubbysan

Hugs and prayers! I wish I had half the courage that you have.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending many love, good vibes and prayers.

Like Jack says in the movie Titanic ..."life's a gift and "you" don't intend on wasting it. You don't know what hand you're gonna get dealt next. You learn to take life as it comes at you... *to make each day count*."

And you are doing that with your sweet boy, you make each day count.
Hugs to you both.


----------



## Jamm

we had another good day/night  My parents reported that Joey was more active and playful last night, which is awesome. We both slept well and the swelling on his face has gone down a ton. I had to buy pill pockets as he was totally out smarting us with his pills. Good morning so far.. we're going to go to the park soon. 

Our plans for the weekend.. Friday night I'm leaving work early and we'll probably go to the soccer fields to catch the sunset. Saturday we're hopefully going to head up north to a friends BFs ski resort… they said they're making snow and we can go play in it! Sunday we'll do Joeys park and get our christmas tree and decorate that. Monday… not sure but I have that off to so we should do something that day as well.


----------



## Stay_Golden

I'm so sorry to hear about this diagnosis. You'll be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Bosn'sMom

I've been so amazed and impressed by you and Joey since his diagnosis. That sounds like the best weekend! I'm glad Joey woke up feeling better today too


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*



Jamm said:


> we had another good day/night  My parents reported that Joey was more active and playful last night, which is awesome. We both slept well and the swelling on his face has gone down a ton. I had to buy pill pockets as he was totally out smarting us with his pills. Good morning so far.. we're going to go to the park soon.
> 
> Our plans for the weekend.. Friday night I'm leaving work early and we'll probably go to the soccer fields to catch the sunset. Saturday we're hopefully going to head up north to a friends BFs ski resort… they said they're making snow and we can go play in it! Sunday we'll do Joeys park and get our christmas tree and decorate that. Monday… not sure but I have that off to so we should do something that day as well.


Jamm: Glad to hear the swelling has gone down! Sounds like you and Joey have a very fun weekend planned. You both are an example of how to live life to its fullest!


----------



## rooroch

Great weekend schedule and hope it all goes to plan and you have a wonderful time.


----------



## rabernet

You are such an amazing partner/guardian for Joey! I'm so happy to read that last night and today have been good for him!


----------



## Jamm

Thanks guys. Heres some pics from the last week or so for those who don't follow on FB


----------



## iansgran

Hope all goes according to plans. Sound fun.


----------



## 2golddogs

Gorgeous pictures of Joey! He has the most beautiful smile and I see a sparkle in his eyes.


----------



## OutWest

Just watched the video with the balls.  So sweet yet bittersweet knowing what he's been going through. I hope this weekend is lots of fun for both of you. Sending hugs from California.


----------



## Harleysmum

You have some great days planned for Joey. Here's hoping for many more. So glad he is feeling a bit better.


----------



## hotel4dogs

He has the happiest smile, as though he truly understands and appreciates all you are doing for him!


----------



## jennretz

I second that about how happy he looks. He's so lucky to have you


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Fantastic pics of Joey, he looks great and so very happy.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Jam thank you for thinking of us who do not have Facebook account and sharing those beautiful pictures of your boy. Wish you have many, many happy days together.


----------



## Pilgrim123

I love the first photo with all the different coloured balls - especially as the one he has in his mouth looks like a well-used one!


----------



## SandyK

Thanks for the pictures!! I always love seeing Joey's smile. OMG did the pics with all the tennis balls make me laugh!! You have such a happy boy!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Love all those pics! I still remember the birthday with the 800 tennis balls. That was the best. 

Glad you're both doing well. Sounds like a great weekend ahead. Enjoy!


----------



## Jamm

Joey inspires me. He has been through so much the last 6 months and he has never stopped being him.. Nothing has gotten him down and he is always so HAPPY. I love him more than anything in the world. 

Some pics from this morning. 

With his new fav toy



At the park


----------



## 2golddogs

Love you Joey!!


----------



## Bosn'sMom

wonderful pictures!!!


----------



## Harleysmum

He is such a special dog.


----------



## Sweet Girl

He looks awesome. Such a great smile on that happy boy. Glad he continues to do well.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Joey's amazing, love these pictures, such a happy boy.


----------



## Karen519

*Love you, Joey!*

Love you Joey!
Joey looks amazing!
His face is no longer swollen.
I hope you two have the best weekend ever!!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Wishing you and Joey a great weekend.


----------



## Sarge's dad

Jamm, the pictures are amazing. Give that boy a kiss for me, and spend every moment you can with that beautiful boy. Thoughts and prayers sent your way. I am glad he is feeling better!
Buddy


----------



## Doug

Sending much love to you and our April 2010 buddy


----------



## KKaren

Jamm said:


> Joey inspires me. He has been through so much the last 6 months and he has never stopped being him.. Nothing has gotten him down and he is always so HAPPY. I love him more than anything in the world. ...


Honestly, you inspire me Jamm, You plan all the time to provide Joey with ways to have fun in your home and on adventures outside. He is one lucky golden boy.


----------



## Tennyson

Jamm and Joey...you guys are quite the team.
Was wondering if you're keeping a journal since Joey was diagnosed. It sure would be very helpful and inspirational to other owners who are dealing with similar situations.
You would never know Joey with that smile is dealing with Lymphoma.
That's a testament to you, Jamm.


----------



## Ljilly28

Love love love to Joey- he gtes to make the most of every day with you!


----------



## Jamm

I had been keeping a journal for a while, but I didn't keep up with it. I have kind of been using this post as an online journal that I look back on often for answers. I will have to put together a more well thought out blog/journal. 


Yesterday was our first day of adventures in our 3 day weekend of fun. We are having an unseasonably warm winter so far which means there has been NO snow. Snow is one of Joeys most favourite things in the world.. so I knew this was something we were going to have to do. I pleaded on Facebook if anyone knew where I could find some. A friend of mine messaged me explaining how her BF's family owns a ski resort, 2 hours north of my house and said we were more than welcome to come up for the day! They were starting to prepare for opening so had the snow machines going all day. SO first thing yesterday morning we pack ourselves and Joey up and travel to northern ontario! What a beautiful drive it was.. I had never been in this area. Joey was a dream in the car of course.. we stopped for him to pee once an hour and gave him some snacks and water. Once we arrived Joey was SO happy. He saw the white fluffy snow and charged straight for it.. rolling in it instantly lol. We played ball, he rolled around.. my mom and him even climbed the huge ski hill! He would go and potty on the grass like a good boy. It was very mild so he didn't need his coat either which was nice. It was amazing seeing him so happy. On the way home we took some detours and just explored northern ontario.. we had some lunch and watched sunset over a beautiful lake.


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*



Jamm said:


> I had been keeping a journal for a while, but I didn't keep up with it. I have kind of been using this post as an online journal that I look back on often for answers. I will have to put together a more well thought out blog/journal.
> 
> 
> Yesterday was our first day of adventures in our 3 day weekend of fun. We are having an unseasonably warm winter so far which means there has been NO snow. Snow is one of Joeys most favourite things in the world.. so I knew this was something we were going to have to do. I pleaded on Facebook if anyone knew where I could find some. A friend of mine messaged me explaining how her BF's family owns a ski resort, 2 hours north of my house and said we were more than welcome to come up for the day! They were starting to prepare for opening so had the snow machines going all day. SO first thing yesterday morning we pack ourselves and Joey up and travel to northern ontario! What a beautiful drive it was.. I had never been in this area. Joey was a dream in the car of course.. we stopped for him to pee once an hour and gave him some snacks and water. Once we arrived Joey was SO happy. He saw the white fluffy snow and charged straight for it.. rolling in it instantly lol. We played ball, he rolled around.. my mom and him even climbed the huge ski hill! He would go and potty on the grass like a good boy. It was very mild so he didn't need his coat either which was nice. It was amazing seeing him so happy. On the way home we took some detours and just explored northern ontario.. we had some lunch and watched sunset over a beautiful lake.


I am SO GLAD you and Joey got to play in snow. His pictures are just gorgeous! Did you and Joey go alone? I really admire your bravery, I would be afraid to drive anywhere alone!


----------



## 2golddogs

These pictures of Joey are awesome! You and Joey are making beautiful memories together.


----------



## Jamm

We got our Christmas tree yesterday and had a day of Christmas fun


----------



## iansgran

Great photos, Jamm. I think my favorite is the one with Rudolph is his mouth. Makes me want to get my DSLR out again.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Love Joey's Christmas photos.


----------



## Sarge's dad

Any news? I have been anxious all day!


----------



## Jamm

Nothing really new to report on  had a nice, quieter day. Went on a brisk early and late walk and just snuggled all day. He's been doing good.. eating well, drinking, pottying.. just enjoying every moment.


----------



## Harleysmum

Looking good Mr JoeyJax. You really are a very handsome fellow. Keep smiling.


----------



## AmberSunrise

What stunning pictures  He looks so very happy and you are a very special person to create such wonderful moments with your Joey Jax


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*



Jamm said:


> Nothing really new to report on  had a nice, quieter day. Went on a brisk early and late walk and just snuggled all day. He's been doing good.. eating well, drinking, pottying.. just enjoying every moment.


Jamm: That sounds wonderful!


----------



## rabernet

Jamila, I don't post here as much as I should, but I DO follow Joey's thread, and am always humbled by how you, your family and Joey just seize the day. I'd say you're all very blessed to have each other!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Great pictures of your boy. I feel so much love in this thread and sending you much more from Charlie and me. There is no thing in this world that can beat the love, you are proving that every single day. Hugs to you two.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Love your pictures of Joey, they're really beautiful.


----------



## Sarge's dad

&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Jamm

? 

Ive posted numerous updates in previous pages


----------



## Jud

Jamm said:


> I had been keeping a journal for a while, but I didn't keep up with it. I have kind of been using this post as an online journal that I look back on often for answers. I will have to put together a more well thought out blog/journal.
> 
> 
> Yesterday was our first day of adventures in our 3 day weekend of fun. We are having an unseasonably warm winter so far which means there has been NO snow. Snow is one of Joeys most favourite things in the world.. so I knew this was something we were going to have to do. I pleaded on Facebook if anyone knew where I could find some. A friend of mine messaged me explaining how her BF's family owns a ski resort, 2 hours north of my house and said we were more than welcome to come up for the day! They were starting to prepare for opening so had the snow machines going all day. SO first thing yesterday morning we pack ourselves and Joey up and travel to northern ontario! What a beautiful drive it was.. I had never been in this area. Joey was a dream in the car of course.. we stopped for him to pee once an hour and gave him some snacks and water. Once we arrived Joey was SO happy. He saw the white fluffy snow and charged straight for it.. rolling in it instantly lol. We played ball, he rolled around.. my mom and him even climbed the huge ski hill! He would go and potty on the grass like a good boy. It was very mild so he didn't need his coat either which was nice. It was amazing seeing him so happy. On the way home we took some detours and just explored northern ontario.. we had some lunch and watched sunset over a beautiful lake.



What an amazing boy !!!!!


----------



## jennretz

He is such a special boy! I think he has stolen a piece of my heart


----------



## Karen519

*Joey*

Kisses and hugs to you and Joey!


----------



## Jamm

Thank you guys. Means a lot. 

Today is the third day in a row Joey is waking up at the crack of dawn driven by hunger. I wake up frantically because I think he has to potty but then he stops and sits in front of the fridge. The pred is making him SO hungry and thirsty. He has good energy level but we really need to distract him while breakfast is being made. Once he's eaten he goes back to sleep of course


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Smart boy, he knows fridge means food. I am glad you are having good days.


----------



## Ljilly28

Joey- potty first, then breakfast! Love hearing he is still holding his own.


----------



## Karen519

*Joey*



Jamm said:


> Thank you guys. Means a lot.
> 
> Today is the third day in a row Joey is waking up at the crack of dawn driven by hunger. I wake up frantically because I think he has to potty but then he stops and sits in front of the fridge. The pred is making him SO hungry and thirsty. He has good energy level but we really need to distract him while breakfast is being made. Once he's eaten he goes back to sleep of course


Can he have a few treats while you're making the breakfast?
Sweet, sweet, Joey!


----------



## swishywagga

I'm so happy to read that Joey is doing well, it really warms my heart!


----------



## Jamm

We have been tag teaming breakfast.. Mom will prepare and Ill take Joey in the back yard or the front hall and snuggle, belly rub, play with a ball to distract until its time lol. 

I'm noticing some coat changes and I don't know if its the prednisone or if its just his fur growing back… but he is EXTREMELY soft.. I am loving it. Its thicker, and softer.. like baby fur. Which leads me to believe its growing back which makes me so happy.


----------



## Our3dogs

Sorry I have lost track of which treatment procedure he is now on - but if he is done with the actual chemo, it is surprising how quickly their fur starts coming back. I experienced the same thing when our girl went through chemo several years ago. Have a good day with Joey!


----------



## iansgran

Been thinking of you guys today. Last two days I have been in oncology at children's hospital. My grandson Ian has leukemia. More tests today then chemo.


----------



## murphy1

Iansgran.....your grandson is in my prayers.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

iansgran said:


> Been thinking of you guys today. Last two days I have been in oncology at children's hospital. My grandson Ian has leukemia. More tests today then chemo.


Iansgran, I am so sorry for your grandson, will keep him in my prayers. I had a co-worker, he retired last year, who beat leukemia in his early twenties. 
This is an article I happened to read today: https://uwaterloo.ca/news/news/avocados-may-hold-answer-beating-leukemia


----------



## Karen519

*Iansgran*

Praying for your grandson.


----------



## Karen519

*Joey*

Glad to hear Joey's hair is growing back!


----------



## Jamm

Iansgran, im so sorry to hear about your grandson. Thoughts are with you.


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*

Jamm: Hope you and Joey have a beautiful day and weekend!!


----------



## Jamm

Today is our first vet visit in about 2 weeks… the first since we've decided to stop chemo. It's just a blood check and general physical.. they might have us change the dose of pred too. Still always anxious when we go.. they bring me back down to reality which is good but also sad  EITHER WAY… Joeys been doing great. 0 Complaints and he hasn't been sick for 2 weeks.


----------



## Karen519

*Joey*



Jamm said:


> Today is our first vet visit in about 2 weeks… the first since we've decided to stop chemo. It's just a blood check and general physical.. they might have us change the dose of pred too. Still always anxious when we go.. they bring me back down to reality which is good but also sad  EITHER WAY… Joeys been doing great. 0 Complaints and he hasn't been sick for 2 weeks.


Praying for you and Joey!


----------



## Pilgrim123

Is his hair still growing back? It was sad to see how much hair he had lost, but he is always such a smiley dog.


----------



## Jamm

His hair is coming back!!!!! Its adorable… he is SO puppy soft and he has this super wavy, spiky fur coming in on his back/neck.. Ive been playing with it non stop  He never cared once that he was loosing it… but it is making me SOO happy that its coming back…. and its so soft like a pup


----------



## Karen519

*Smiling*



Jamm said:


> His hair is coming back!!!!! Its adorable… he is SO puppy soft and he has this super wavy, spiky fur coming in on his back/neck.. Ive been playing with it non stop  He never cared once that he was loosing it… but it is making me SOO happy that its coming back…. and its so soft like a pup


I am so happy for Joey and you! I can almost FEEL it!!


----------



## Otis-Agnes

I just read this whole thread and I feel for you and Joey. Our sweet Haylie girl got lymphoma at age 6 and lived for another yr on chemo. We just lost Abby on Monday from hemangiosarcoma. Here's a pic of them. Prayers.


----------



## Jamm

oookaayyy we're home. No blood work today.. just a physical. Joey was bright and happy to see everyone.. as we all expected. Hes been doing really well.. She said he looks good! He has lost 2lbs of muscle sadly, and his liver is a tad enlarged but that's because of the pred. He's doing good right now and thats all that matters. We go again in 4 weeks for another physical!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great to hear Joey is doing good and even better to hear how happy he is.


----------



## Jamm

Today officially marks 6 months since Joey was diagnosed.


----------



## swishywagga

So pleased to hear that Joey is doing so well, what an amazing and precious boy!


----------



## Karen519

*Joey*

Wishing you and Joey a beautiful day!!


----------



## SandyK

Glad Joey is doing well and enjoying life!!!


----------



## Harleysmum

Thrilled to hear good reports for Joey!


----------



## dborgers

Congratulations!!


----------



## Bosn'sMom

So happy to see Joey's big smile and that he is doing so well. Love that his hair is growing back just in time for the winter. Hugs to you both!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Great updates. His fur growing back is a good sign! He sounds like he's doing great. Big hugs to him!


----------



## Lilliam

Jamm said:


> oookaayyy we're home. No blood work today.. just a physical. Joey was bright and happy to see everyone.. as we all expected. Hes been doing really well.. She said he looks good! He has lost 2lbs of muscle sadly, and his liver is a tad enlarged but that's because of the pred. He's doing good right now and thats all that matters. We go again in 4 weeks for another physical!



So glad to read this!!!! Sending all kinds of positive energy and prayers. ️️️


----------



## Jamm

Nothing really new to report on  Joeys still doing good! Eagerly anticipating christmas with Mr.

Here are some recent pictures… including showcasing his new growing, curly mane ! 


with christmas presents from BFF Blue


----------



## Tahnee GR

So glad he is doing well! Love the sugar on his face


----------



## murphy1

He always has that Golden Smile on his face!


----------



## OutWest

Mery Christmas, Joey and Jamm!


----------



## Sarge's dad

Always great to check in and get good news! He looks great, and as always has a big smile on his face. Merry Christmas and a happy new year! Keep the good news coming.
Buddy


----------



## Pilgrim123

He's such a good-looking, happy boy and his new hair is wonderful. I hope you both have a very happy Christmas.


----------



## Karen519

*Joey*

What beautiful pictures of Joey!! That blanket is just beautiful, too!


----------



## Lilliam

So awesome that he's doing well. Hugs!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Joey*

Wishing you and Joey a beautiful Christmas!!


----------



## KathyL

Beautiful pictures of Joey! He looks good and his coat is coming in nicely. I see Kitty did a little walk-thru on the one picture.

Happy Holidays!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Beautiful pictures of Joey, he looks great. 
Love his curls.....

Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Merry Christmas sweet Joey and family!


----------



## Jamm

We made it<3 

Merry christmas everyone  I got the best present of all.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Hope you have a wonderful day, Merry Christmas!


----------



## Panama Rob

He is a beautiful dog.


----------



## Karen519

*Joey*

Love Joey's Christmas pictures!


----------



## SandyK

Love the Christmas photos!! He looks great!! Glad you had a Merry Christmas....now for a Happy New Year!!


----------



## Jamm

And our last milestone of 2015. New years with my baby boy<3


----------



## Jamm




----------



## jennretz

Happy New Year's Joey Jax!!!


----------



## TiffanyGolden

Happy New Year Joey Jax and Family!


I just saw this thread and "lymphoma" really hit home for me as I've experienced my childhood dog having lymphoma cancer.

All my love goes out for you and Joey Jax. <3


----------



## Harleysmum

Happy New Year gorgeous JoeyJax. Here's wishing you many more milestones to come.


----------



## swishywagga

Happy New Year Joey and Family!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

LOVE the picture of Joey Jax, he looks so festive!

Happy New Year to you both.


----------



## Goldendancer

Very helpful guidance if you sign up to join the forum. 15+ year canine cancer researcher. They guide you on their forums. Sign up a form about your dog's cancer, and you can learn on the forums. Most helpful for dogs with cancer. 
There is also a guy who has a blog who adopts only unwanted and dumped dogs with cancer out of killing centers aka shelters, and he uses many of the methods at and is thrilled with the success he had in saving dogs dumped just because they had cancer.



Those are the most helpful sites we found for dealing with cancer in both pets and people. Even stage 4 cancer, one can survive and thrive.

For people with stage 4 cancer, they may have to fly out of states to real cancer centers that actually save lives, unlike America which profits off of chemo and radiation as the cancer industry is all about money, sales commissions, not saving lives. The mainstream media and the gov is paid by the cancer industry to lie about how to survive cancer. Read about the history of the cancer industry or watch the videos at as real knowledge saves lives which is not available in the mainstream media.

Learn where to go if you or a family member actually has stage 3 or stage 4 cancer at for so many.


----------



## nana2

Happy New Year! LOVE the pic!


----------



## tessmk

I just came across your thread and have been reading your posts since early this morning. What a precious, gorgeous sweet boy you have. He has stolen my heart and you now have my utmost respect, for putting his needs ahead of yours and always taking such wonderful care of him. You are both beautiful souls who have definitely been gifted to one another.

Happy New Year to you both. Wishing the best of the very best to you in 2016.


----------



## iansgran

Jamm, love the new years photo.


----------



## iansgran

Jamm, the new years photo gave me an idea. Your photos are awesome and would make a great calendar. I wouldn't be surprised if you have made them for yourself ( my daughter always gives us one for Christmas with Ian's pictures.) But you might be able to join with canine cancer group or GRF or something to make one commercially to raise money for research. I would buy one. Just an idea. Jaro sends doggy kisses.


----------



## hubbub

Happy New Year to you guys


----------



## Jamm

iansgran said:


> Jamm, the new years photo gave me an idea. Your photos are awesome and would make a great calendar. I wouldn't be surprised if you have made them for yourself ( my daughter always gives us one for Christmas with Ian's pictures.) But you might be able to join with canine cancer group or GRF or something to make one commercially to raise money for research. I would buy one. Just an idea. Jaro sends doggy kisses.


I actually have a calendar for Joey! It doesn't have recent photos as I designed it back in october. 

Team Joey Jax 2016 Calendar | Zazzle


I had so many fun plans for us this weekend.. we were going to drive to Ottawa to play in the snow and everything... but I came down with the flu on new years eve and have been in bed ever since  Joeys a great nurse.. such a good cuddly boy.


----------



## jennretz

Feel better soon!

ETA: I love your calendar! What a great idea and celebration of Joey Jaxx.


----------



## Sweet Girl

That New Year's picture rocks. 

Hope you're feeling better!!


----------



## iansgran

Feel better soon. Nurse Joey in charge.


----------



## Sarge's dad

That New Years picture is priceless. Happy New Years, feel better soon.
Buddy


----------



## hotel4dogs

I hope you take this in the light it's intended....I'm glad to hear it's you under the weather, not Joey.
Feel better soon!


----------



## lgnutah

He is a real good sport to wear those 2016 glasses! Great picture


----------



## Jamm

I too, am glad it was me feeling sick and not Joey  He took great care of me! 

He has been doing so well... all of this bonus time is amazing. We have seen no bad side effects of the prednisone.. he is a tad more frantic for food but if its just for food then we can manage... he is attempting to steal more food so he is watched more, and he needs to be reminded more than once to back out of under the table. He's such a good boy.


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*



Jamm said:


> I too, am glad it was me feeling sick and not Joey  He took great care of me!
> 
> He has been doing so well... all of this bonus time is amazing. We have seen no bad side effects of the prednisone.. he is a tad more frantic for food but if its just for food then we can manage... he is attempting to steal more food so he is watched more, and he needs to be reminded more than once to back out of under the table. He's such a good boy.


Jamm: I'm so glad for you and Joey!


----------



## Jamm

Still doing good, no negative side effects of prednisone still.. I'm noticing he is a little slow/weak getting up after sleeping for a while.. He also has some leg shakes sometimes on the couch/bed.. maybe trying to keep his balance. I also can't tell if his snoring is louder then normal or not.. He has always been a heavy breather, we even called him tony soprano since he was a pup! Trying not to worry and over think things  I think our next physical is next week or the week after... this is the longest we haven't had a vet visit.


----------



## Pilgrim123

I'm so glad he's still doing well. Are you fully recovered now?


----------



## SandyK

Glad Joey is doing good. I hope you are feeling better!!


----------



## OutWest

Thinking of you and handsome Joey. Fingers crossed for a good vet visit. :crossfing


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great to read Joey is doing so well, hope is check up goes well. 
Hope you're feeling better too.


----------



## Jamm

Today one of Joeys lymph nodes on his chest is very enlarged..


----------



## Pilgrim123

That's not such good news. Hugs to both you and your handsome boy.


----------



## Garou

Love to you and Joey at this tough time.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Sorry to hear this.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Poor Joey and poor you. Sending many good thoughts.


----------



## KKaren

Keeping you both in my prayers. Sorry to hear about his lymph node


----------



## iansgran

Wishing for better news soon.


----------



## OutWest

Jamm said:


> Today one of Joeys lymph nodes on his chest is very enlarged..


Sorry to hear that.

:bricks1:


----------



## Moonbridge

Holding you both in my thoughts. Sweet Joey.


----------



## Harleysmum

This is not the news we want to hear.


----------



## Jamm

I don't really know what this means.. I mean I _know_ what it means, but he is doing so great otherwise!


----------



## brianne

Sending positive thoughts for you and the handsome Joey Jax.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Jamm said:


> Today one of Joeys lymph nodes on his chest is very enlarged..


Oh, no. I hope it is not something really bad. Hopefully something that can be treated. I'm glad he continues to be well otherwise. I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## nana2

Keep the faith. Enjoy each moment. Thinking of you and your precious boy.


----------



## Sarge's dad

Thoughts and prayers for you and that handsome boy!
Buddy


----------



## Karen519

*Joey*

Hope you both have a great day!


----------



## Jamm

Joeys breathing is definitely changed... it is louder and more hoarse at night. We have a check up next week.


----------



## ceegee

This is such a tough journey, and with such a young dog. I wish you - both of you - strength. Good luck with the checkup.


----------



## cubbysan

Praying for you and Joey.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Continuing to send prayers your way.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Thinking of you and Joey, prayers his check up goes well.


----------



## Jamm

Today has been fine, and then suddenly I got so sad at simple things. My family went to purchase a new family car today and it won't be ready until April.. right around Joeys birthday. It was all exciting until I realized here we are buying a car that we'll receive around a date so important to Joey.. who knows if hell be here then. Its so hard.


----------



## Harleysmum

But however long you have with him you are going to enjoy every day. Go and have a big cuddle with your boy. Hugs from me too.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Every time I start grieving for Girly, even though she is still here, I try to remind myself that she doesn't know she's so ill. But she does know when I am sad, so the best thing I can do is remember to look forward to something - anything - each day. You and Joey have been doing that all this time, so nobody would ever begrudge you a bad day or two. Hugs to you both.


----------



## OutWest

Sending hugs to you and Joey. It's all so hard.


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you and Joey, please pass on a big hug from me. Sending lots of positive thoughts and prayers for your appointment.


----------



## PrincessDi

Holding you both in our thoughts and prayers for more sweet time and strength. The emotions that you are experiencing are part of the difficult road.


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*



Jamm said:


> Today has been fine, and then suddenly I got so sad at simple things. My family went to purchase a new family car today and it won't be ready until April.. right around Joeys birthday. It was all exciting until I realized here we are buying a car that we'll receive around a date so important to Joey.. who knows if hell be here then. Its so hard.


It is so hard. Thinking of you two always.


----------



## Jamm

Had a sad day, and then we move on  had a nice mini hike/walk/park time yesterday.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Beautiful pictures, Joey looks great, wonderful to see him enjoying the snow.


----------



## jennretz

Love the pictures  And that sweater for him! I could use something like that for my guys.


----------



## KKaren

Love the pictures! Oh my goodness look at him, he is so happy to be in the snow with that ball and with you playing with him! Very much a fashion statement in that coat.


----------



## Tennyson

Joey J. rockin the sweater look.
Boy.......he's so handsome.


----------



## Ljilly28

I love Joey's sweater!


----------



## OutWest

Jamm said:


> Had a sad day, and then we move on  had a nice mini hike/walk/park time yesterday.


Love the pix. Happy dog, ball in mouth, rolling in the snow. Hugs.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Joey looks handsome in his coat.


----------



## Mel

Joey looks really smashing in his outfit. Lovely smile too! Lot´s of hugs.


----------



## Jamm

He is still the happiest boy ever  

We bumped our vet visit to this Wednesday instead of next week so they can check his breathing... thats the only negative thing right now.


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*



Jamm said:


> He is still the happiest boy ever
> 
> We bumped our vet visit to this Wednesday instead of next week so they can check his breathing... thats the only negative thing right now.


Praying for you and Joey.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Sorry for the sadness. It's such an emotional roller coaster, isn't it? I'm glad you decided to go for a hike and have some fun. Joey looks amazing. He definitely had fun.  Hope the vet appt helps.


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*

Jamm: Love all of the pictures of Joey-he sure looks AMAZING in blue!!


----------



## KathyL

Checking in on you and Joey and sending prayers and positive thoughts for a good vet appointment tomorrow. Sometimes a little tweek with some meds helps. He sure does look good and very happy rolling in the snow. I love that black and turquoise sweater -- what a looker Joey is!


----------



## Harleysmum

That boy is just loving every day! No sad days for him!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Hoping all goes well for you and Joey today.


----------



## Jamm

Home from the vets with Joey. Vet listened to his chest and heart and said they sound great! She didn't hear anything wrong.. said obviously only way to tell if something is in there is by doing an X-ray, but we declined. An Xray would only tell us things we already know and wouldn't change the fact that he has an aggressive cancer. A few of his lymph nodes are enlarged including one on his chest, but they aren't causing any issues so thats good. They know we keep all 8 of our eyes on him constantly so they gave us a few things to look for in regards to breathing/nasal issues. We'll be going once a month now unless something comes up. Overall very good 


She assured us that had we not done any chemo, Joey would not have lasted the summer. We would have had 4-6 weeks with him. He did 5 months of chemo and now prednisone for a month and a half... Hopefully we have many more months and weeks. I try not to focus on that stuff as he is so well NOW.


----------



## hotel4dogs

What great news!! 
Just a thought, is the air dry? Maybe a humidifier if it is?


----------



## swishywagga

Really glad to hear that Joey's appointment went well!.


----------



## Harleysmum

You are right to focus on the now. He is looking great and enjoying life. Go Joey!


----------



## Jamm

hotel4dogs said:


> What great news!!
> Just a thought, is the air dry? Maybe a humidifier if it is?


We have thought about that! I bought a humidifier for my bedroom and we have a vaporizer attached to our furnace that my dad turned on.. so hopefully this will help as well. 

He had a good day! Slept most of it which he usually does after the vet but right now all is well  About to climb into bed with some tv and snuggle him up.


----------



## Karen519

*Joey*

Have a good snuggle with Joey! Keep warm!


----------



## Jamm

I don't understand.. He has been fine, yesterday he was fine. Today he is lethargic, diarrhea and didn't want to finish his banana... what the hell. Im hoping it was just the banana cuz he ate the rest of his porridge, cheese, and some carrots.


----------



## tikiandme

I hope he's okay.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I hope he gets over the speed bump on his travel road quickly and feels better soon.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Hoping tomorrow's a better day.


----------



## Karen519

*Joey*

Hope that it's nothing, too.


----------



## Jamm

I think it was nothing.. I went to work and he had a good day with my parents.. He was very excited and happy to greet me and seems to be okay, ate all his dinner and wanted mine too


----------



## Ljilly28

That is amazing news- so glad to hear it!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Phew. Glad it just seemed to be nothing. I think you're doing great by focusing on the good and how great he's doing!


----------



## Tennyson

That's our Joey J!


----------



## OutWest

I've been doing "death to the evil lymphoma" dances out here in California for Joey and Bella...glad to hear it's panning out for Mr. Handsome.  I hope you guys had an excellent snuggle tonight and that tomorrow is a great day.


----------



## Harleysmum

Maybe he just ate something he shouldn't on one of his adventures. Just being a normal healthy dog!


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*

Checking in on sweet Joey. Hope he is feeling better!!


----------



## Jamm

April 15th 2010 - January 23rd 2016.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

NO, NO, NO!!!!! I'm so sorry Jamilia. I can't stop crying. Joey knew he was loved. You were a great mom! Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Max's Dad

So sorry for your the loss of your beautiful boy.


----------



## BriGuy

So sorry to read this, I watched Joey grow up in your forum posts. He was a special guy and truly loved by many.


----------



## Neeko13

The tears are flowing....this isn't fair....run free sweet sweet Joey....loved watching your great smile each day, you are free of pain now....my prayers for you at this sad time...xoxoxo


----------



## Odette3

I am so sorry to hear this, he was such a sweet boy. Take care.


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*

My heart goes out to you. My Smooch and Snobear will take care of Joey.
Joey knows how much you love him!
I am adding him to the Rainbow Bridge.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...098-2016-rainbow-bridge-list.html#post6277537


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm so very sorry


----------



## 2golddogs

Tears are flowing for you and sweet Joey. How brave you both were. Joey has always been one of my favorite goldens on the forum and he will be missed by many but never forgotten. Run free sweet Joey.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Saw this on Facebook and had to come here and tell you how terribly sorry I am. When I lost Cody last summer, a dear friend wrote to me, "God called him home, and you listened". I found great comfort in that and hope you do too. 

Godspeed sweet boy. You go with so much love.


----------



## GoldenMum

I will never forget your post of Joey's birthday with all those balls!!! he was loved by so many, and taken way too soon. May you RIP with no more pain sweet boy, and Hugs to you JAM.......


----------



## hotel4dogs

Oh no no no....I'm so so sorry for your heartbreak. He was so very special to so many of us.


----------



## L.Rocco

I am so incredibly sorry for your loss. I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw your post on Instagram, again I am so so sorry!
You and your boy put on such a brave fight, you made a great team! The love between the two of you was obvious, and that love will never leave you. 
I wish there was something that could be said or done that would make this a little bit easier... 
Run free Joey!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

I am so very sorry. He was loved so much .


----------



## aesthetic

I'm so sorry. I've been silently following this thread since I first joined this forum. Joey was loved and cherished by so many people.


----------



## JMME

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Tennyson

I am so, so sorry.
RIP Joey J


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Hugs J.

You both were so lucky to have each other for the time you did have. No matter how many days, it's never enough and him being gone too soon is so not fair. Hugs and will be thinking about you and your fam lots.


----------



## Jbird

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful, sweet Joey. It's hard to find words but you gave him the happiest, most wonderful life he could have ever asked for. His smiles were endless in every photo I ever saw of him. May he rest in peace.

And your strength throughout this all is so admirable. Sending healing thoughts to you and your family.


----------



## swishywagga

I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious Joey, my heart breaks for you, your love for him shone through with every post, I think I speak for everyone on this forum when I say what an amazing mom you were to Joey, even though we never met him we shall all miss him. Hugs and prayers sent to you and your family. Rest in peace beautiful boy x


----------



## OutWest

Jamm said:


> April 15th 2010 - January 23rd 2016.


Oh no. Jamm, I'm so sad. He was such a beautiful, vibrant boy. I'm so sorry. I loved your pictures of him playing and enjoying life. My heart goes out to you and all who loved sweet Joey Jax. Take care of yourself. Know that you gave him the best life and he loved you.


----------



## jennretz

I am just so sorry to see this. My condolences.


----------



## SheetsSM

Hope there is an endless supply of tennis balls in heaven for Joey--so sorry for your loss


----------



## Brave

I am so incredibly sorry for your loss. Joey was the luckiest dog ever to have you in his life.


----------



## laprincessa

I'm so sorry - may you find peace in knowing that you gave him the best life possible, so many adventures, so much fun! 
Run free, sweet Joey, run free


----------



## KathyL

Jamila, I am so very, very sorry. RIP peace sweet Joey.


----------



## Rob's GRs

So sorry to hear of your loss. you did so much for him, and he loves you dearly for it. Though he may not physically be here anymore he will truly be forever in your heart.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am so very sorry for your loss of Joey. 
My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. 

Godspeed sweet boy


----------



## Bosn'sMom

Im so so sorry for your loss of Joey.. I saw this on Facebook this morning and my eyes immediately filled with tears. Joey's story was my favorite thread on the forum. A smile every day no matter what, and boy did you give him one amazing life. A dog's only fault is that their lives are too short. Sending love and hugs to you and your family.


----------



## nolefan

Sending you hugs and my condolences on the devastating loss of your boy. I wish there were words to properly express my sorrow, the unfairness is overwhelming when it's so young.


----------



## Pathfinder

Sad week for us.


----------



## Harleysmum

Oh Jam, I am just bawling here. I am so so sorry. We all loved him so much and you have been the best mum ever and been so strong and brave. Run strong and well at the bridge sweet Joey.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

My heart breaks for you. He was so young...


----------



## Pilgrim123

I'm so very, very sorry.


----------



## elly

There are no words that even begin to fit the sadness everyone here is feeling and the huge hole i know this day has left in your heart. You have been the best Mum Joey could have ever wished for and I am certain he will remain by your side, loving you as always x
Run free beautiful boy. X


----------



## rabernet

Jamila, I am sitting here in tears as well. You and Joey taught so many of us how to truly "sieze the day". He was so well loved by many. I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## KiwiD

I'm so very, very sorry. Cancer is so very unfair. Rest in peace Joey.


----------



## GoldenCamper

I am so sorry. I hope in time the great life you gave him will quell the tears you now shed. My girl left a few weeks ago and although she was 13+ we only had 5 years together too. Happened so fast, here one day doing fine and gone the next.

Hugs to you.


----------



## fostermom

I am so very, very sorry! I just saw this on FB. My heart hurts for you.


----------



## Pammie

Oh honey, I am so sorry. It is so hard to believe this day has come as it felt like Joey was invincible.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Oh noooo - I am so very, very sorry!

Joey Jax, you have an amazing spirit - fly free beautiful one.


----------



## Claire's Friend

I am so, so sorry. He was one of my GRF all times favs. Too many tears to type any more


----------



## AlanK

Rest in Peace sweet Joey.


----------



## cgriffin

I am so very sorry for your loss!


----------



## my4goldens

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Wendy427

I am so sorry. Run free with your tennis balls at the bridge, dear sweet Joey.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Jamm said:


> April 15th 2010 - January 23rd 2016.


That is without a doubt the loveliest "I'm in heaven" photo I have ever seen. It depicts pure Golden joy. My heart aches so much for you, but I know that your boy is free of pain forever. My precious Golden trio at the Bridge will watch over him and see that he has lots of fun.

Peace be with you, as it surely is with Joey Jax.


----------



## Panama Rob

Thoughts and prayers to you and Joey.


----------



## Coopsmom

Jamm- i am so sorry to read of Joey Jax's death. Your care and love for him has always been so pure and deep. It is obvious that Joey fully lived each moment of his life with pure love for you - and for life itself! I hope you will find comfort in knowing that you gave him the best life a golden can have - filled with love, adventure, walks and a mom that cared for him every single day.


----------



## Cpc1972

I am so sorry.


----------



## Moonbridge

I too am so sorry to hear this news. Our hearts are with you, as we all felt the love between the two of you. These will be some of the hardest days ahead, and most of us understand. Know that you have a "family" here to continue supporting you.

Hugs.


----------



## DanaRuns

No! No. It's not fair. He should be here. You and he fought so hard. I'm so sorry. :'(


----------



## tikiandme

No, no, no....I'm so terribly sorry! You were such a wonderful mom to him. Because of you he was able to pack more life into his 5 short years that most dogs have had in 10 or 15. You and Joey left nothing undone. You were both so lucky to have each other. Please take care of yourself.....


----------



## mylissyk

Tears flowing, I'm so sorry Jamilla


----------



## lhowemt

Life can be so cruel, but it is always better having had them in our lives. No matter what, even though it hurts to death now. Take care of yourself, you gave him so much love!


----------



## Cody'sMom

My heart is breaking for you. So very sorry.

Connie and Cody


----------



## gold4me

My heart is breaking for you. You are/were an amazing mom and Joey fought a great battle. He is now in great health and peaceful. I know he will meet many golden friends at the Bridge. I am sending many prayers and thoughts to you.


----------



## SandyK

I am so very sorry. I was just telling my husband yesterday about Joey and his love for tennis balls because there was a picture of a shock for a car stuffed with them. He will live in your heart forever!!! Tears flowing...can't see to type anymore. Take care!! RIP sweet Joey...you will be missed.


----------



## Anele

I remember seeing your video about the birthday balls for the first time-- I didn't know anyone on the GRF and just thought . . .whoever would do that for their dog is AMAZING, and seeing the way Joey responded to them was beyond beautiful. My heart breaks for your loss.


----------



## Panama Rob

When I first read this thread today I did not realize that Joey had crossed the bridge. When I realized what had happened I cried my eyes out. I know that sweet puppy was loved more than anything and I am heartbroken for you. I offer my condolences and thoughts and prayers are with you guys.


----------



## Coco's Mom

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## rooroch

I just saw this and though Oh no and tears just poured out. I am so very sorry for you loosing your lovely boy so young. Try to keep strong and remember all the good times you had together. The next few weeks will be tough but you will get through it, we all have. Big hug xx


----------



## CAROLINA MOM




----------



## MaggieandBailey

So very, very sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy ?.


----------



## Jamm

Thank you. I feel numb. It doesn't feel real. Everywhere I look he is there but not. I have 2 cookies in my pocket.. The last tennis ball he had is on my bed. I smell his coat. He's just not here. He's just gone. 

I wanted to explain what happened. 

After our Wednesday appointment he seemed good! Fine, nothing had changed. Thursday morning he woke up and decided he was not interested in eating a banana or some cheese. Okay.... but then he ate porridge. Maybe the banana wasn't ripe yet, maybe they were bad and only he knew. He ate a good hardy dinner on thursday evening. 

Friday. Friday morning he wakes up fine! A little quiet.. but good! Ate his breakfast and I go off to work. The one day that he is home alone for more then 2 hours... he was alone for 4. Parents come home, Im still at work. Joey is very quiet, and refuses his dinner. He is not excited, his breathing sounds worse. I get home from work and he is kind of excited to see me, but not how he usually is. I had bought him a brand new ball, and he didn't really care. He doesn't eat his dinner, but wanted some of our pizza and french fries.. so I give it to him. After dinner I am looking him all over and I feel his belly is huge.. swollen, and his chest was very large. I called the vet and they suggested we bring him in. The whole car ride I thought it would be our last.. I thought that was it, its over. We get there and they do X-rays, blood, the works. They confirm it was NOT bloat.. which was good. 

They did confirm the liquid in his lungs, around his lungs, his huge abnormal spleen, and the cancer now in his lungs. It was winning. They offered to do a chest tap, but weren't sure how long it would help. We decided to bring him home for the night and see how he is. 

As soon as we got home he was quiet.. we gave him some cerenia and we went down to bed... exhausted. About an hour and a bit later he threw up everything he had attempted to eat at dinner.. including the pill.. The he threw up a bit more an hour after that. Same thing. By this time, I knew. His breathing was so loud, so struggled.. he didn't sleep a blink all night. He couldn't get comfortable. Around 3am I was able to pick him up from the floor in my room and move him to the couch. I put his blanket on him and turned the fire place on. I sat with him, stroked his face and let him know it was okay. He finally slept for about an hour. I was in contact with some amazing people at 3-5am. I told them I thought it was time. I had to tell someone to make sure I wouldn't change my mind. At 5 I woke my mom up.. we cried with him, moved him up to the living room where he was having trouble relaxing. I wanted to spend the day with him. It was my day off, I had so many plans. By 630 my dad and brother were awake and we were saying our goodbyes. We sat with him, told him we loved him. Jesse came and sat over him. Our truly amazing tech and friend arranged everything for us. She knew we couldn't. We drove to the vet at 7. Beautiful sunrise. Joey loves the car, we had the window open and he smelled everything. At 8 we got to the room. It was small and quiet. We were able to use a side entrance which I am so very thankful for. Joey was put on a nice duvet and we all sat on blankets around him. We laid with him for about an hour. They gave him pain meds to mildly sedate him. Then it was time. We lay together.. I kissed his beautiful nose. His beautiful face. Held it right to mine as he took his last breaths. We all cried. His body stopped. She said he was gone. We lay with him longer. Stroking him. He looks so peaceful.. sleeping. I can't believe he won't just wake up when I say his name. Joey... Joey.. nothing. I kiss him lots more. Rub my hands all over him. Hold his paws, stroke his curly mane. We clipped some of his chest fur, curls, and some toe fuzz. He started to get cold which I did not like so thats when we left. He was asleep. Finally pain free. 

He was brought to a private cremation facility right near "Joeys park". He was brought there last night by the tech herself. She's an amazing person. She kissed him goodnight, and told him how loved he was. He will hopefully be home tomorrow. 

Today I am numb. It can't be real. I can't believe I'll never be able to look into his beautiful chocolate eyes, kiss that spot on his nose, or rub my hands through his curly neck. Stroke his soft soft ears. Smack his bum like he loved so much. It can't be real.


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*

Jamm:

What you wrote about Joey and how much you and your parents loved him is so touching, I have tears welling up. I am so sorry. You did the right thing, you didn't want Joey to be in any pain, just like Ken and I decided for our Smooch, Snobear, Gizmo and Munchkin. As Steve always says, "a reunion is promised!" I REALLY believe we will all be reunited at the Rainbow Bridge.

As I said yesterday, Joey had a BEAUTIFUL, fun and amazing life with you.
Joey was so loved and lived every single day to its fullest!


----------



## AmberSunrise

{{ hugs }}


----------



## Joanne & Asia

I am so very sorry. He had such a wonderful life with you and your love for him will live on in your heart forever. I know the pain of losing him is so hard! Take care.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hugs to you and your family..


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Thank you for you last post. It's comforting to know that Joey was surrouded by love as he made his way to the bridge. 
At the top of my " things to achieve" list for my boy is to give him a happy life. You've certainly done that with Joey.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Jamila... I am so sorry. I heard yesterday and I just couldn't believe it. Your sweet boy. He was so loved, and I'm so glad I got to know him, too. I know the pain is just overwhelming right now. I wish I could take some of it away. Be good to yourself. Let yourself grieve. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## SunnynSey

I am so sorry for your loss, may your sweet baby rest in peace


----------



## iansgran

God love you.


----------



## goldenewbie

Life is just cruel sometimes... RIP Joey Jax


----------



## murphy1

With tears of sadness for your loss I've relived the many times I've had to do the same for my beloved pets.
As I always say, If you believe as I do, you'll be together again.


----------



## Harleysmum

No dog was ever loved more than Joey Jax and no dog had a better life. It was just too short.


----------



## GoldenCamper

I have to say your last post is so eerily similar to Fiona's. You're stronger than I am getting into details so soon.

I knew Fiona had a brain tumor back in August but didn't know whether benign or not. Turns out it must have been cancerous as her last vet visit x-rays and ultrasound were ugly. It had spread. Lungs riddled with cancer, fluid around the heart and a tumor on that too.

She was just fine the day before.

I said it was time at the vets but changed my mind when they came back in to do it. They gave her a shot of Lasix and I took her home. She passed quietly in my arms naturally and for us it couldn't have been more perfect. I freely admit selfishness on my part but she went in the best way for her being the dog she was. I always worried about how it would go but thankfully she had no pain.

My vet said I did the right thing taking her home.

Private cremation happened the next morning, I got lucky they had a opening and took her for one last ride, waited there and took her back home again.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Oh, Jamm, There are no words, just tears, and a hug.


----------



## Sally's Mom

I am so very sorry for your loss. I loved reading about him on the forum and was so sad to hear when he got sick. All of my best wishes.


----------



## Ginams

I am so, so sorry to hear about Joey Jax. Thank you for sharing him with us and the world. Sending you love and light.


----------



## Vhuynh2

My heart is broken for you. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Alyssa

I am so sorry for your loss. I have been silently following your thread since the beginning and have been in awe of your strength. You gave him such a great life. I'm so sorry for your heartbreak.


----------



## nana2

I am so sorry for your loss. There are no words to fully express it, but I really do feel it, having lost my own dear Kirby 6.5 months ago. Deepest sympathy to you and your family. RIP Joey Jax.


----------



## rachelprogress

I am so sorry for your loss, I have really enjoyed seeing Joey on the board. Joey is amongst many of our fur friends at the Bridge now, watching over you. Sending you comfort and warmth during this unbearable time.


----------



## DJdogman

This is just so so sad - Joey and you fought so hard and gave it all you got. He is at peace now with no pain ever again. Carolinamom's picture is just... wow. Sending love and thoughts to you all.


----------



## HenryH

I'm so sorry to hear about Joey's passing.  Since you started the thread in June, it has been one of my "permanent" tabs in my internet browser that I would always reload first thing in the morning before doing anything else on the internet. My thoughts and prayers are with you...


----------



## MommyMe

I am so, so,sorry for the loss of your special boy. What a life full of love, joy and tennis balls. Hugs to you.


----------



## ceegee

I'm very sorry. This is a terrible loss for you. Kind thoughts coming your way. I hope you're at peace, knowing you did absolutely everything you could for him. Nobody could have done more.


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*

Jamm: Thinking of you all of the time.


----------



## KKaren

I'm so very sorry. Joey, what a special boy. You made his life wonderful, and happy, and fully of adventures. May these memories and the love you shared give you comfort. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Sarge's dad

Oh no! I am heartbroken for you. Joey put up the most valiant fight. I can't even type, I am crying so hard. He was an amazing boy, and he will be with you forever. There are no words to make you feel better, but I am truly sorry for the loss of Joey. I have grown to look upon you and Joey as family, and I am at a loss for words right now.
Buddy


----------



## Sweet Girl

Just thinking of you this morning.


----------



## Mel

Thinking of you with tears in my eyes. It´s not fair. Angry, sad and just so painful but one day at a time. You did everything for Joey. The best mom ever. Rest in Peace Joey.


----------



## macdougallph1

I am so sorry to read this. It's not fair that this has happened to your beautiful boy. Your are in my thoughts and sending hugs to you!


----------



## Chritty

I'm sorry that you have lost him


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

I saw that Joey is home, what a lovely set up you made for him.

Is the cremation spot the one down the road from the park we met at? I have only heard great things about there.

Hugs. Thinking of you every day.


----------



## Jamm

ILoveMyGolden said:


> I saw that Joey is home, what a lovely set up you made for him.
> 
> Is the cremation spot the one down the road from the park we met at? I have only heard great things about there.
> 
> Hugs. Thinking of you every day.



It is that place right down the road from Joeys park. It is beautiful there. 



When we drove up, we knew we wouldn't be bringing him home yet.. but we had to go and choose everything so that he would be able to come home later in the evening. We drove down this beautiful, country road. So quiet, so snowy and beautiful. The sun was low, but bright in the sky... just above the tree lines. The fields were snowy and un touched, only one set of prints lay in them. We were greeted with open arms and a room full of urns. The one I chose for Joey stood out to me.. Its a beautiful deep blue.. like the ocean. It has feathers, stone, shells, and a heart stone on it. It reminds me of the beach.. Joey loves the beach so much. I also chose a beautiful dove necklace to keep some of him with me at all times. As soon as I saw it, I thought of free bird.. which is what we would always call Joey when he was off leash running free. He's a free bird now. He was brought home by that same amazing tech, who I will now forever call a dear friend. She has gone above and beyond for us and done so many things she did not have to do. We cried together, shared memories together. He is home.


----------



## rabernet

Sweet Joey - I'm so glad you're home!


----------



## Jamm

It snowed this morning. There are no paw prints in the new snow.


----------



## laprincessa

Are you sure? Maybe they're just where you can't see them - in your heart, forever.


----------



## *Laura*

I am so sorry to read about Joey's passing. Melissa and I are both so very sorry. Joey was so well loved by you and had the most wonderful life. He was a wonderful boy and I enjoyed his stories and videos. I can't tell you how sad I am for you. Run free dear boy


----------



## hotel4dogs

thinking of you, with misty eyes


----------



## KathyL

laprincessa said:


> Are you sure? Maybe they're just where you can't see them - in your heart, forever.


 My thought too --


----------



## Jamm

I know he's with me, I know he willl always be with me. But why the hell isn't he here right now at my feet? Why can't I go take him to the park. It wasn't time yet. He wasn't supposed to leave me yet. He's here but he's not. I needed 10 more years with him. 5 at least.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aw I'm so sorry. You have every right to be angry. It's just not fair! Hugs....


----------



## Finn's Fan

I'm so very sorry that Joey lost the fight. No paw prints in new snow is a physical blow, and I empathize with that feeling. The price you pay for great love is huge heartbreak. I hope your sweet memories help you through the coming days....


----------



## Ljilly28

There are not enough sorries in the world to touch what you feel- it is terribly unfair.


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*



Jamm said:


> I know he's with me, I know he willl always be with me. But why the hell isn't he here right now at my feet? Why can't I go take him to the park. It wasn't time yet. He wasn't supposed to leave me yet. He's here but he's not. I needed 10 more years with him. 5 at least.


It is not fair. Joey will always be with you.


----------



## 4goldengirls

I'm so sorry to read of Joey's passing. Treasure those wonderful memories and may those memories help you thru this difficult time.


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*

Thinking of you Jamm.


----------



## Sweet Girl

You didn't have him for near long enough. It just breaks my heart. But hopefully it gives you some comfort that you gave him the best life possible. I know you have no regrets. You loved him so much and had so many great times with him. It will never be okay that you lost him so soon. I wish there were something I could do or say. I'm just so sorry.


----------



## Karen519

*Sweet Girl*



Sweet Girl said:


> You didn't have him for near long enough. It just breaks my heart. But hopefully it gives you some comfort that you gave him the best life possible. I know you have no regrets. You loved him so much and had so many great times with him. It will never be okay that you lost him so soon. I wish there were something I could do or say. I'm just so sorry.


Sweet Girl summed up my feelings.


----------



## OutWest

Sending you warm thoughts today. It's just not fair that Joey left so soon. I think of you guys all the time as Bella and I visit the vets and she undergoes the treatment. Too many of us on GRF speak the language of cancer too well.


----------



## Coopsmom

I lost my very first golden years and years ago (also at a much too young age) and I can still remember the acute feelings of grief, loss, sadness, numbness, anger, etc. With time, the pain becomes less intense and eventually it has been replaced by wonderful memories of my first golden boy. I hope, in time, you will feel less pain and that you will always know that you provided Joey with amazing love and care for every single second of his much too short life. Be gentle with yourself.


----------



## Jamm

I feel I take one small step forward, and leaps backwards. I can't sleep, I can't eat my favourite things I shared with him. I miss looking into his expressive eyes.. he understood every word I said and his eyes spoke. I miss his nose.. kissing that sweet freckle on his nose. I miss him waking me up in the morning... momma lets start the day!!! I miss him so much.


----------



## jennretz

So sorry Jamm....you loved him so much. He knew that and was very lucky to have you.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

It's all so incredibly hard, they are so much a part of you and your life. Wish I had some words to take away the pain.


----------



## tikiandme

When you wrote about Joey's diagnosis it was very hard for me to come to your thread and read it. Ten years ago I, too, had a boy diagnosed (on my birthday) with T-cell. His name was Side Show Mel. He had just turned 5 yrs old, but looking back, he had symptoms during the two previous years. I remember for a time my doctor had me giving him allergy shots. Nothing helped until I got to the specialist and found out exactly what was going on. He, like Joey, did chemo, and thrived for a time. Ten months later, I said goodbye to him. He, like Joey, was 5 yrs old when he passed. I am sure this probably doesn't help you, but I do know how terribly unfair and painful it is to lose someone you love, and who loved you so much. I wish I could say something to make things better. Only time, a lot of time, will do that. I will be thinking of you...


----------



## Anlina

Jamm,

I'm so, so sorry. I remember the shock I felt when you first wrote that
he was sick...at times, I couldn't bear to read this thread. I just came
back to it today, and am in shock again. You were unbelievably strong for Joey...
and your love, so pure and selfless. Joey could not have asked for more.


----------



## Tennyson

Jamm,
I just wanted to tell you that the video of Joey's birthday with the tennis balls was epic. Anybody that came in my house watched Joey's video. They all replayed it and came away with the biggest smiles ever. Comments like "What a good mom, that dog is so happy, that is one lucky pup." The best comments? "That made my day."
Just know you gave Joey the best of everything and as time passes....Joey is going to make you smile again. That's what Joey did best and he'll do it forever but you have to let him.


----------



## Tricia

I too have been following your posts. I too have been unable to write anything as the tears flow. The love you had just flows through the airwaves. It re-ignites so many memories. Be strong, you have the thoughts of so many like minded people behind you.


----------



## Jamm

Thank you guys. 

We have been watching videos, pictures.. reliving memories. It helps.. and then I sink again. 

Today has been 1 week since Joey passed. I can't believe its been one week without him.


----------



## GoldenCamper

The past several posts you have written ring true to me. The steps forward and back, missing paw prints in the snow, not sleeping or eating favorite foods once shared. 

Been a little over 3 weeks here and yesterday hit me especially hard. Maybe I was holding back a bit when I knew I should have been letting it all out freely when feelings came up.

It is human nature to try and feel better and someday we will. Try to grieve freely, holding back the tears doesn't work.


----------



## Lilliam

Wait. WHAT?!??! NO!!!!! Oh no!!!!! I'm so very sorry. No.


----------



## Lilliam

Jamm said:


> It is that place right down the road from Joeys park. It is beautiful there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we drove up, we knew we wouldn't be bringing him home yet.. but we had to go and choose everything so that he would be able to come home later in the evening. We drove down this beautiful, country road. So quiet, so snowy and beautiful. The sun was low, but bright in the sky... just above the tree lines. The fields were snowy and un touched, only one set of prints lay in them. We were greeted with open arms and a room full of urns. The one I chose for Joey stood out to me.. Its a beautiful deep blue.. like the ocean. It has feathers, stone, shells, and a heart stone on it. It reminds me of the beach.. Joey loves the beach so much. I also chose a beautiful dove necklace to keep some of him with me at all times. As soon as I saw it, I thought of free bird.. which is what we would always call Joey when he was off leash running free. He's a free bird now. He was brought home by that same amazing tech, who I will now forever call a dear friend. She has gone above and beyond for us and done so many things she did not have to do. We cried together, shared memories together. He is home.



This was so poignant and beautiful. Tears are flowing. Hugs.


----------



## brianne

I don't know how I missed this. Sitting here with tears flowing. Joey is one of my favorites. And his birthday tennis ball video is one I'll never forget - always makes me smile right down to my toes.

Words are completely inadequate but I want to add my condolences and prayers for healing. Joey will always hold a very special place in the hearts of GRF members.

Be kind to yourself. Godspeed handsome Joey. {hugs}


----------



## Melakat

I have not posted for a long time. I know how I felt when I lost my Oakley at 8 years. I remember following you and Joey. My heart goes out to you. It is so hard and you were the best Mom to him and he knew he was loved beyond measure. My new Golden Logan is related to Joey. I hat cancer in these Goldens and it really isn't fair. Hang in there. The first weeks are so hard.... you will get through it. But it still isn't fair at all!!!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Hi Jamm... how are you doing? Been thinking of you a lot.


----------



## Jamm

I am... scared. Today is my first day back to work.. I didn't plan on taking a full week off, but I couldn't deal properly and I work in retail where I would have to be "happy" and "on" my whole shift. I am nervous, I hope I don't break down when I get there. 

I miss him so much. Our house still lays as if he was here.. food in his bowl.. water dish out.. the water is evaporating which is sad. His last toys, his blanket from his final morning still in our living room floor.. I think this week we are moving everything. 

I am desperate for his smell.. His coat still smells of him which I'll hold. His super man outfit and my "other Joey" stuffed toy that he took over. I miss dog life.. I miss Joey.. I miss life with Joey.


----------



## Sarge's dad

Jamm, be strong. In the first week after I lost Sarge, I lost twelve pounds, and didn't leave my room. People came to the house to give their condolences, and my wife had to thank them and let them know how bad I was. It is six months now, and I don't know how I got through it but I did. Sarge's toys are still in the living room, his food and water bowls still by the back door. When you talk about Joey, it's like you were talking about Sarge. He knew every word I said, and he would look at me and smile. You will get through this too, and we are all here to help in whatever way we can. God bless you.
Buddy


----------



## murphy1

I'm going to say you don't have to be strong. Cry all you want, people will understand. If they ask why you're crying, tell them you lost you wonderful pal. 
When I lost Shamus suddenly at the age of six I was devastated. It was Good Friday 2012. I still cry about him. 
After putting him to sleep I came home and went to my bedroom to be alone and cry. When I came downstairs his bed and bowls had been put away. It was a shock but I do believe it helped.
The following day my husband said "you need another dog in your life". I know Shamus cannot be replaced in your heart but it will help in your healing process. He was right. 
I now have my Murphy, who I just love to pieces. I swear Shamus whispers in his ear at times and guides him when i'm missing him.
Getting a new puppy right away is not for everyone but it helped me tremendously. I lost Shamus in April and Murphy came home in June.
Maybe just maybe it could help you too! Know your boy is watching over you for sure and wants you to be happy. I truly believe that. 
A prayer has been said for you as I know exactly how you feel.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Jamm said:


> the water is evaporating which is sad.


I haven't dumped out the water either.


----------



## Harleysmum

I remember Rik posting a photo of a piece of kibble on the kitchen floor. It had been there for two weeks. So many people here Jamm who understand your pain and do not think less of you for it.


----------



## AtticusJordie

I really can't add any more to what has already been said. Many folks have mentioned their losses of their heart dogs, too. We are among them. All I'll say is that it will get better. If it comforts you to leave the bowls there--do it. We left Atticus's bowls in place for a long time. It hurt--to a degree--to see them when we walked by--but it also ultimately gave us comfort that our heart dog was "still around" looking over us. The loss of a companion (four- or two-legged) affects folks differently--in varying degrees. But I repeat--it will get better. We think of Atticus often--we note his traits in Hoover (#932) even though they are not related at all. But when we do see the similarities--we smile because it brings back such good memories of him. In time, I truly believe that you will experience the same thing.... Peace to you and your family.


----------



## Mel

Jamm be strong. You´ll get through today and then another day. I think everybody has to find the best way to get over this tremendous feeling of sadness, loss, anger. I couldn´t bear the thought of having Mel´s things in the house without her. The same afternoon she went, my husband and I cleared out everything, but everything belonging to Mel. The food, toys, bowls, medicines (a lot...), collar, leash, blanket, all went to donation. Even then, the occasional cookie that emerges from the coat pocket or her golden hair stuck to a pillow was enough for a melt down. Obviously I´m in tears writing this now. Hugs to you. Imagine Joey running after tons of tennis balls with his rainbow bridge mates.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Move at the pace you can. You shared so much together and fought his cancer so hard, you need to be gentle on yourself.

Allow yourself the time to grieve, to get angry, to cry.


----------



## 2golddogs

Many of us know the pain of losing our heart dog so young. Jackson was my heart and my soul dog. We too fought hard for him and it takes so much out of you. The first few weeks are the toughest. It was months before we washed the floor where he last lay and still could see the drool marks on the tile floor. My husband had to wash it. I couldn't do it but would wash the floor around that spot. In April it will be a year. I still shed tears when I think of him, but lately I have also been able to smile.


----------



## Ginams

I hope your first day back at work went as smoothly as possible, given your heartbreak. 

I seem to be going a bit "against the grain" here, but I say, break down if you need to. Tears are healing, but also try to pick yourself back up for a bit as well. Good days (or moments) will happen right along with the bad/difficult, but you have an amazing group of people if you need them.

I lost one of my dogs in August and we still have her crate set up in our living room. I have (slowly) been able to put all of her other things away, but the crate is a hard one because she LOVED her crate. It is hard at time to have such reminders of them around, but comforting to some as well. 

As time passes you will find that you are able to smile again when you think of him, but for now, let the tears come and please take care of yourself. You were and are a wonderful mom to Joey!


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm so sorry to see that you lost beautiful Joey! I don't get on that frequently, but I've been reading about your journey and fight against this terrible disease. When I read that you lost him, I'm crying tears for you. It's just not fair to lose so many of our dearest goldies to cancer.


----------



## Jamm

Thank you everyone. I appreciate and need those warm thoughts. 

I work nights, which I thought would be better. I was gone from 1-10pm. Work was fine, back to usual things.. I didn't break down until my break. I don't want to be there, I don't want to be at home. I thought work would be better. When I got in my car to drive home I broke down again.. I don't even like typing this. I am not a person who cries. When I got home... silence. No wagging, groaning and moaning Joey waiting for me. More tears. I went straight to bed. 

This is so hard.


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*



Jamm said:


> Thank you everyone. I appreciate and need those warm thoughts.
> 
> I work nights, which I thought would be better. I was gone from 1-10pm. Work was fine, back to usual things.. I didn't break down until my break. I don't want to be there, I don't want to be at home. I thought work would be better. When I got in my car to drive home I broke down again.. I don't even like typing this. I am not a person who cries. When I got home... silence. No wagging, groaning and moaning Joey waiting for me. More tears. I went straight to bed.
> 
> This is so hard.


Jamm: Crying is healthy for us. You need to get your feelings out and I am glad you are talking about them. I know what you mean about the silence.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I was so scared to go back to work, too. I had taken several days off to just cry and grieve. I was worried mostly because, I knew everyone was going to be so nice, and as soon as someone said, I'm so sorry, that I would cry. And I did. And then I cried in the bathroom later in the day - and the next day, too. But little by little, it helped being back in my routine and around other people. It didn't make me less sad, but it helped. 

I also left everything untouched in my house. I left Tesia's bowls where they were, left her toy basket out... until the day before I brought home Shala and was forced to move them. You do what you need to do to deal with the grief. It's all okay. Hugs to you.


----------



## Lilliam

Yes I was out for a week and a half when I lost Cassie. I came back to work three days after and realised I'd made a terrible mistake in coming back, it was too soon. I'd start crying unexpectedly. 
So I took a full week to allow myself a time to fully grieve. 
Give yourself time Jamm. A piece of you has been cruelly ripped apart. You need time to heal. Allow yourself to cry when you need to. When you find yourself smiling at his picture, you've turned the corner from grief to memory.


----------



## Jamm

Every day is different.. Yesterday I was a mess.. couldn't sleep, can't focus. I think of holding his big fluffy head and I can't deal. 

We finally got all of Joey back. They kept some of his ashes for an extra 2 necklaces for my parents, they picked them all up yesterday.


----------



## Karen519

*I can relate*



Jamm said:


> Every day is different.. Yesterday I was a mess.. couldn't sleep, can't focus. I think of holding his big fluffy head and I can't deal.
> 
> We finally got all of Joey back. They kept some of his ashes for an extra 2 necklaces for my parents, they picked them all up yesterday.


Yes, every day is different. Sometimes I will cry at the drop of a hat, others I am just fine.


----------



## murphy1

It will get easier, I promise. Your loss is very new, give it some time. Cry all you want whenever you want it's ok.


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*

Jamm

Thinking of you and I smile whenever I even think of Joey's name. 

How did you name him?


----------



## Jamm

I am missing him so much. I feel worse. It is setting in now and I just have such a longing, ache for him. I am uncomfortable, I have an un scratch able itch.. I just want him here. I reach for him and he's not there. Its been 3 weeks.


----------



## Harleysmum

I just want to pick you up and put you down a year from now ..... But I can't.


----------



## Florabora22

I'm saddened to read of Joey's passing. When I lost Carmella I was distraught. I hardly ate, I wept a lot... for many weeks. To this day, the sweatshirt I wore the day she passed away hangs, unwashed, in my closet back in my parents' house. It is a terrible thing, losing a friend. I'm sorry.


----------



## SandyK

I can't believe it has been 3 weeks already. I think of you often and feel your pain. Grief is an awful thing...never completely goes away. Joey was a huge part of your life and you can't just move on. Every day will be different for your emotions. Just remember that Joey is with you in your heart forever!!


----------



## Panama Rob

Still sending thoughts and prayers. I have a bag of KC's hair that I keep by my bed and one of his toys in my truck to keep him with me in spirit and it has been almost two years. I'll see these things and smile because I always remember the good times and they were all good times when he was with me. I put on a suit the other day that I haven't worn in a while and found one of his hairs on the suit jacket. It made me smile to think of him.


----------



## MaureenM

I really just can't believe this. To say how sorry I am doesn't even being to express what I wish I had the words to say. My thoughts and prayers to you and your family. Joey will always be with you. That much, I absolutely know.


----------



## swishywagga

Jamm said:


> I am missing him so much. I feel worse. It is setting in now and I just have such a longing, ache for him. I am uncomfortable, I have an un scratch able itch.. I just want him here. I reach for him and he's not there. Its been 3 weeks.


It will get better I promise you. It's been almost five months since Barnaby passed but some days I am right back there in September, mostly now though we laugh and smile with all the wonderful memories we have. You will smile too, it's very early days for you it will take time, Joey was such a massive part of your life and everything you are experiencing is totally normal. Please know that you are always in my thoughts, take care of yourself, we are all here for you.


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*



Jamm said:


> I am missing him so much. I feel worse. It is setting in now and I just have such a longing, ache for him. I am uncomfortable, I have an un scratch able itch.. I just want him here. I reach for him and he's not there. Its been 3 weeks.


I know the feeling. I agree with Harleysmum, saying she wishes she could pick you up and put you down a year from now.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I remember when Tesia died, and so many kind, caring people here said, it will get better.. I just couldn't believe it at the time. I know you can't see that right now, too, and that's okay. You are still grieving your sweet boy. I'm going to PM you..


----------



## lhowemt

Jamm just hang in there. It often gets worse before it gets better. For me it was like my body realized she was gone and it rocked me to the core. It WILL get better, and make sure to take care of yourself in the meantime. It will probably never not hurt, but the good memories and body feelings will overwhelm the sadness. There is a time when your memories will fill you back up with love. Until then, just keep living. HUG!


----------



## lhowemt

Just saw this on fb and thought of you:

Loving thoughts for all those whose hearts are hurting.

A Blessing for the Brokenhearted

Let us agree
for now
that we will not say
the breaking
makes us stronger
or that it is better
to have this pain
than to have done
without this love.

Let us promise
we will not
tell ourselves
time will heal
the wound
when every day
our waking
opens it anew.

Perhaps for now
it can be enough
to simply marvel
at the mystery
of how a heart
so broken
can go on beating,
as if it were made
for precisely this—

as if it knows
the only cure for love
is more of it

as if it sees
the heart’s sole remedy
for breaking
is to love still

as if it trusts
that its own stubborn
and persistent pulse
is the rhythm
of a blessing
we cannot
begin to fathom
but will save us
nonetheless.

– Jan Richardson


----------



## Sweet Girl

It might sound counterintuitive, but when I was deep in my grief, I spent many sleepless nights after I lost Tesia googling pet loss, grieving my dog, etc. Reading other people's stories made me cry my heart out, but it was somehow cathartic, I think. It helped to know that I wasn't alone in my level of grief (this forum also helped me hugely). Getting out helped. It was hard to go back to our park, harder than I expected, and I cried the first time, but that helped, too. They were all small steps towards learning to live without her. If that makes sense.


----------



## Karen519

*Agree*



Sweet Girl said:


> It might sound counterintuitive, but when I was deep in my grief, I spent many sleepless nights after I lost Tesia googling pet loss, grieving my dog, etc. Reading other people's stories made me cry my heart out, but it was somehow cathartic, I think. It helped to know that I wasn't alone in my level of grief (this forum also helped me hugely). Getting out helped. It was hard to go back to our park, harder than I expected, and I cried the first time, but that helped, too. They were all small steps towards learning to live without her. If that makes sense.


This makes perfect sense to me. Thinking of you, Jamm.


----------



## DebHow

My heart hurts for you so. We went through that last September when we lost Rico and the pain just seems so unbearable at times you think you will die from it. Hoping with time your memories will be a great comfort to you.


----------



## skeller

I am so sorry for you, as we just got Benny's diagnosis. I don't know how I will ever be able to cope. Thinking of you.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Think of you often. Many hugs.


----------



## KKaren

Jamm said:


> I am missing him so much. I feel worse. It is setting in now and I just have such a longing, ache for him. I am uncomfortable, I have an un scratch able itch.. I just want him here. I reach for him and he's not there. Its been 3 weeks.


Jamm....Thinking of you this morning and sending you hugs and encouragement. I understand exactly what you mean when you write this. Hang in there-- I grieved deeply for my Merry and I still grieve for her, but over time my grief was tempered by gratefulness that I had her. Be kind to yourself too and give yourself time.


----------



## brianne

When I lost my heart-and-soul dog (has it really been over 17 years ago? I still miss her  ) I took long walks on her favorite beach. I cried, I cursed the terrible disease that took her from me and I had long conversations in my mind with God and with my sweet girl. It was healing for me and slowly, eventually, the physical pain of grief subsided a bit. It was a very long process and every journey is unique.

Be kind and gentle to yourself. Talk about it. Come here to GRF - we understand and we're here to listen.

Still thinking of you and sending more thoughts for comfort and strength.


----------



## Jamm

Someone asked what kind of dog I had... and I said that I didn't have a dog. 

I am so frustrated and angry.. I still am not sleeping and I feel exhausted.


----------



## arcane

Jamm, 
I saw this news as I was surfing through K9data on a search for some other info. I am so very sorry for your loss. May your memories sustain you in this sad time. Thinking of you and wishing you peace.


----------



## SandyK

I am sorry you are still having such a hard time. You were right in your answer of not having a dog...you had a son.


----------



## Pammie

Jamm said:


> Someone asked what kind of dog I had... and I said that I didn't have a dog.


That felt like a kick in the gut. 
been there.


----------



## Harleysmum

But you will have another dog. One day. When you are ready and the time is right. And it will not be a replacement for Joey. It will be the one that Joey will send you.


----------



## Panama Rob

Jamm,

I'm sending thoughts and prayers your way. This GRF gives a dog person the full gamut of emotions. The people here are in every stage of life with their dogs. I can feel your love for Joey Jax. I was there with KC. I still keep a bag with his hair by my bed and I carry around one of his toys in my truck as a way of keeping him with me and feeling his presence. My consolation in all of this is that I hold the honor of bearing the pain of grief and not the other way around. One of us has to go first and if there is pain involved then I would rather carry it than to leave that burden for him to carry. I'll carry that badge with pride. The love and companionship was worth the price. It was a bargain because the pain is incapable of hurting me bad enough to make me feel it wasn't worth the price. My next pup has already become a living being and I hope to pour my heart and soul into him and I hope to outlive him as well so I can carry the honor of filling his life with love and companionship and I'll bear the grief on the other side with the pride that I gave him the best life I could. I hope this helps because that's how I cope with it and look forward to my next best friend.

Robert


----------



## Jamm

Thanks everyone, I feel it is harder then better. One day at a time I guess. 

Today is 4 weeks since Joey passed.. on Tuesday, the 23rd it will be a month. I can't believe I've lived this long without him.


----------



## AmberSunrise

{{ hugs }}

The empty ache, many of us know it so well. 

For me, spending time outdoors in my dogs favorite places brings a sense of peace. Just being, remembering and physical activity. All weathers, all places - walking the paths we walked together, stopping in places where the winds joined us, facing all those firsts.

It can take awhile, it surely can. The restlessness, the longing, the ache. 
Be gentle with yourself.



Jamm said:


> I am missing him so much. I feel worse. It is setting in now and I just have such a longing, ache for him. I am uncomfortable, I have an un scratch able itch.. I just want him here. I reach for him and he's not there. Its been 3 weeks.


----------



## Coopsmom

Jamm said:


> Thanks everyone, I feel it is harder then better. One day at a time I guess.
> 
> Today is 4 weeks since Joey passed.. on Tuesday, the 23rd it will be a month. I can't believe I've lived this long without him.


In my experience it often DOES get harder before it gets easier. It does get easier BUT it's hard to believe that when you're feeling such an acute sense of pain and loss. Many people go through various anniversary experiences - and/or - first time memory of things - example: one month, first of each holiday you celebrated together, first time to a favorite park or swimming pond, birthdays, etc. It's perfectly normal to grieve and feel sad.... you don't need to be strong or put on a brave face but do need to take care of yourself even when (especially when) you don't want to. Over time, the feeling of acute sadness lessens and as that happens, you might begin to remember Joey in a way that brings you many smiles as well as tears. 
Take good care of yourself!!


----------



## Panama Rob

Harleysmum said:


> But you will have another dog. One day. When you are ready and the time is right. And it will not be a replacement for Joey. It will be the one that Joey will send you.


It is funny that you say this because in September I was in a place in life where I wasn't going to have a dog at least for a long while. KC had been gone a year and I was living a dream of mine by living on a boat (small space living at its best ..... 340 sq ft of living space" and the other side of my life...well I'm a cop .....chasing bad guys all hours of the day and night and occasionally popping in to emergency scenes that I happen upon to be able to hopefully make a difference. 

I had a heart attack while working and had to have open heart surgery. During the surgery my heart and lungs were taken off line and machines took over pumping my blood and oxygenating my blood. While I was out it felt like I must have spent time playing with KC and Dusty on the other side of the bridge. 

I still remember waking up and pulling that first sweet taste of oxygen into my lungs. I had two thoughts in my brain... 1). I was absolutely elated to be alive with the realization that I had survived the procedure. 2). As that first breath filled my lungs something in my brain told me in no uncertain terms, "YOU ARE GETTING A DOG!" ....it was like that too...in bold letters and there was a warmth that came over me as I realized that this was the absolute right decision....and I realized I would make whatever changes in my life were necessary to accommodate him/her.

With KC and Dusty and the other side of the bridge....it was like they have remained with me in spirit all along and it was like they would take as much delight in having a new puppy around as I would. It was like the grieving ended. I still miss those rascals but somehow someway I still carry them with me. The grief ended but the love never will. It was like whatever I carry around of them that is here of them in spirit I could imagine them bowing and chirping excitedly and bouncing around doing zoomies at having a new puppy around.

We are all only here for a finite amount of time. The fact that it is finite makes every moment of existence invaluable. Our loved ones never really go away. They live on within us. Their presence helps to define who we are and who we will be.

I want to thank you for sharing Joey Jax with all of us. As a reader here, Jamm and Joey Jax is like a giant bonfire with light and warmth that is love emanating from the fire and we all gather round as spectators. Some of us converse around the fire...others are here but never will speak out. You guys have impacted our lives in a huge way and I thank you for sharing Joey Jax and yourself with us. You guys are role models that show us how people should love their dogs. I share your grief...I feel it in a big way all the way over here in Florida. Thank you for sharing Joey Jax with us. It is an honor to share in Joey Jax' life even if it is only through what is written.


----------



## Jud

Jamm said:


> Thanks everyone, I feel it is harder then better. One day at a time I guess.
> 
> Today is 4 weeks since Joey passed.. on Tuesday, the 23rd it will be a month. I can't believe I've lived this long without him.


I am crushed to read this as I was off the site for a few weeks. I know how surreal, unreal, too real and horrifying each time you are reminded of any little thing... at this point. I went away as often as I could the first month (July) as it gave me a bit of a respite from these feelings and took me away from the constant reminders. I hope you find someway to help you cope during this period. Thinking of you. 

Skye - Gotcha Day 11/13/15
Cara-Mia - 7/3-7/15
My Heart Golden


----------



## DebHow

It makes me cry just hearing your pain. I know you loved him so much and miss him so much!


----------



## OutWest

Jamm said:


> Thanks everyone, I feel it is harder then better. One day at a time I guess.
> 
> Today is 4 weeks since Joey passed.. on Tuesday, the 23rd it will be a month. I can't believe I've lived this long without him.


HI, Jamm,

Thinking of Joey and you today. Sending cyber hugs.


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*

Thinking of you, Joey and your parents.


----------



## Jamm

A whole month now. 23rd.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Thinking of you lots. I hope things are starting to get a bit easier. Hugs to you.


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*

Keep thinking of you and Joey. Hope you are doing a little better, day by day.


----------



## Mel

Jamm, you made it through a whole month and then it will be 2 and 3 and so on. I guess the pain will carry on but we´ll just have to get used to it. Keep yourself busy, it´s the only way. I hate it when I crawl into bed at night, look at Mel´s photo by my bedside and she´s not sleeping next to me. I feel sad, angry, lonely, not fair, why, if only. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## PrincessDi

Thinking of you! It's so hard, I know.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Almost 2 months for me now Jamm. All the moments will relive forever but a smile will come.


----------



## Jamm

I miss you so so so much my Joey.


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*



Jamm said:


> I miss you so so so much my Joey.


Think of you every day!


----------



## Melakat

My heart goes out to you. I know how painful it is - it just sucks!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Still thinking of you and knowing how hard this is.


----------



## Mel

Monday again. Hope you´re doing OK. Thinking of you. Hugs.


----------



## Jamm

2 Months today. 2 Months since we set him free from his pain. I wish I could rewind and go back.


----------



## jennretz

Hang in there. Big hug!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panama Rob

Sending positive thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## swishywagga

Just to let you know I'm thinking of you and sending hugs!.


----------



## Moonbridge

My heart goes out to you. When I lost my first golden it was a long long long time before things were ok. Let yourself feel the waves as they come. It's ok.

My mom passed away in January as well and I keep having to remind myself that's it is ok that I don't feel fine yet. Grief has no expiration date.

Hugs to you.


----------



## Harleysmum

Jamm, are you in a position to consider fostering for a rescue. It might help you during this very sad time. And it is not a "forever" commitment. And I think Joey would approve.


----------



## Jamm

Unfortunately, we are moving in May and are unable to foster. I would love to do that some day. 


I got Joeys paw tattooed this evening... with me forever and always <3


----------



## Sweet Girl

You will love having that, and think of him everytime you see it. 

How are you doing? Feeling any better? It's a long healing process. Where are you moving to? Not far, I hope. Offer still stands for a little Golden love visit. Anytime you feel ready.


----------



## Jamm

Honestly, almost immediately I felt better. By no means healed, but I felt the closest to him with this tattoo then I have since he passed. 

We're still in the same area! Just 10 mins down the road. Mixed feelings about it, but I guess its for the best.


----------



## Harleysmum

My eldest son is a tattoo artist. He considers it a privilege to be a part of a client's healing journey with a memorial tattoo. He has many lovely stories to tell. I am glad this is helping you Jamm.


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*



Jamm said:


> Unfortunately, we are moving in May and are unable to foster. I would love to do that some day.
> 
> 
> I got Joeys paw tattooed this evening... with me forever and always <3


I'm sure that tattoo will help you!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Jamm said:


> Honestly, almost immediately I felt better. By no means healed, but I felt the closest to him with this tattoo then I have since he passed.
> 
> We're still in the same area! Just 10 mins down the road. Mixed feelings about it, but I guess its for the best.


That makes total sense to me. At the end of the second week after Tesia died, I bought a pretty silver charm bracelet and a little tennis ball charm. It took a while to find the perfect one, but I finally did. (I had originally thought I'd get a tiny little tennis ball tattoo, but then realized a two-dimension tennis ball is just a circle). I wear it every day, and I also felt almost instantly calmed and closer to her when I first got it. I wear it so the charm hangs on the inside of my wrist, really just so I know it's there. It's my own personal memorial of her. 

I'm glad you're not moving far away.


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*



Jamm said:


> Honestly, almost immediately I felt better. By no means healed, but I felt the closest to him with this tattoo then I have since he passed.
> 
> We're still in the same area! Just 10 mins down the road. Mixed feelings about it, but I guess its for the best.


I think it's great you're staying in the same are, at least it won't be that much of an adjustment!


----------



## Sarge's dad

I have Sarge on my arm. It has been 8 months, not getting any easier yet.
Buddy


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*

Jamm: Thinking of you.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Also just stopping by to see how you're doing.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Me too, thinking about you.


----------



## Lilliam

Jamm said:


> Unfortunately, we are moving in May and are unable to foster. I would love to do that some day.
> 
> 
> I got Joeys paw tattooed this evening... with me forever and always <3


I love this. This is wonderful.


----------



## Jamm

Today is Joeys 6th birthday... his first birthday up in the sky. 

I love and miss him so much.


----------



## murphy1

I understand, it is so difficult.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Happy Birthday, Joey. I hope you have found a field full of tennis balls up there. If you haven't, just keep an eye out for Tesia. She'll have a couple hundred within reach, and she's always happy to share.


----------



## jennretz

Thinking of you. Hugs!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harleysmum

All the firsts are so so hard. Thinking of you Jamm.


----------



## Jamm

Yesterday was tough.. Thanks everyone for the warm messages. I was anticipating it being a dark day.


----------



## Panama Rob

Happy Birthday Joey Jax. You are loved and missed


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Belated Happy Birthday to Joey Jaxx, I know there was a huge party in his honor yesterday with tennis balls for all.


----------



## MoltenGirl

Jamm......I saw your other thread about getting a new puppy and came to read this one. 

I am SO truly sorry for your loss. Never a good time to go no matter what age. 

Just wanted to extend my sincerest sympathies. Looking forward to hearing all about your new journey too. 

Hugs


----------



## Sarge's dad

I wish I had pictures of that party! Some big names in attendance for sure. Sarge's birthday was a two Kleenex box day. My wife is planning out the summer at our summer house, and has left open the week of July 24, the day Sarge passed away. She knows I'm not gonna be good. Jamm, I think of you often, as we are in the same boat. I hope things are getting better. I tell people who ask how I am doing, "I will get through it, but I will never get over it.
Buddy


----------



## murphy1

Sarge's dad......you hit the nail on the head "we'll get through it but never get over it".
Truer words have never been spoken.
Jamm, I missed the thread about you thinking about a new puppy. I'm happy for you.


----------



## Jamm

Today it is 4 months since my perfect boy left this world. I miss him so much every day. I wish you were here.


----------



## jennretz

Hugs!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OutWest

Jamm said:


> Today it is 4 months since my perfect boy left this world. I miss him so much every day. I wish you were here.


Thinking about you and Joey.


----------



## Krissi2197

I don't know why I went through this entire thread when I knew the end result would be anything but happy. 

I only joined this forum about a month or so ago, but I'm sitting here crying. Joey was so loved by so many people and you did your best to make him happy until the very end. And he knows it. Soon you'll have another little pup, and I know Joey will be watching you both from the bridge, possibly rooting Jaxson on to make you just as happy as he did.


----------



## Jamm

He was an incredible boy. Still so angry.. Still so cheated. Its emotional days ahead with Jaxson... It is so strange to be so excited and so sad at the same time.


----------



## Sarge's dad

Jamm, I just passed 10 months without my beautiful boy. I cry every day, and it doesn't show any signs of letting up any time soon. Like you I feel cheated. I know Sarge was cheated out of many happy years with his loving family. The longer this goes on, the more sure that I will not be doing this again. I had back surgery two weeks ago, and went out for a walk today as it was a beautiful day. Still wierd to walk alone. But I stopped by a couple of Sarge's friends houses and visited. That was great. Stopped by to see Rosco, my cancer free pal, and his sister Rosie, but no one was home. I should have brought the keys to their house with me. I think I am resolved to be a dog watcher, and not an owner.
Buddy


----------



## Jamm

Missing you so much Joey<3 You're new little brother is a rascal brat who we love. You would have been such a good big brother. Love you so so much.


----------



## murphy1

Jamm know that Joey is watching and he's very happy for you.


----------



## Jamm

1 Year ago today my sweet, sweet Joey was diagnosed with lymphoma. I can't believe its already been a year. It went by so fast. 7 months and 6 days later the cancer would beat him. What a crazy journey 2015 was.


----------



## jennretz

Joey was so loved by everyone on this forum. Thinking of you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krissi2197

Jamm said:


> Missing you so much Joey<3 You're new little brother is a rascal brat who we love. You would have been such a good big brother. Love you so so much.


Joey is def visiting Jaxon in his dreams and giving him all the pointers on how to make you the happiest.


----------



## Ksdenton

Just saw this thread. Even though I wasn't active on the board to read about Joey, reading through this now makes me cry. I'm so sorry you had to go through this and to lose him so young.


----------



## Jamm

I have a thing with moons relating to Joey. His final night when we went to the vet it was a full moon.. not a single cloud in the sky and it was a cold, crisp, January night. He sat there with the window down feeling so ill but stared out the window.. the moon lit him up.. he was glowing. Every time I look at the moon I think of him. Just now I had Jaxson outside and he stops what he's doing.. sits and stares up into the sky.. I look to see what he's staring at and it was the beautiful moon... sitting alone once again in the sky. He sat there just watching it for a good few minutes before looking back at me.. then back to the moon. I think all three of us just had a moment. I miss Joey so much. It still hurts so so much.. aching really.


----------



## jennretz

Thinking of you...I like to think our loved ones are there watching over us.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarge's dad

Just letting you know that I am thinking about you. I am so glad that you have added another golden to your life. I wish I could find the strength to do it. This Sunday will mark one year since I lost my beautiful boy. And while I don't cry everyday anymore, I am crying now.
Buddy


----------



## Jamm

Thanks Sarges dad. It's been a roller coaster. Jaxson has helped, but I still long for Joey as I did the moment he left this world. 

Today it's been 6 months since Joey passed. I still cry nightly for him.. I would do anything to have him here with me. He would be such a good big brother. 

I love and miss you so much Joey.


----------



## goldy1

No words to express my sorrow for your loss except to say a lot of us are crying along with you today. Missing your boy is just about the hardest thing to go through.


----------



## swishywagga

Joey is definitely watching over you with his big golden smile. Sending you a hug across Joey would be so proud of his little brother x


----------



## OutWest

I think of Joey and you often. I know that you are loving young Jaxson so well partly because Joey taught you. Love all the puppy pics almost as much as I loved all the Joey pics.


----------



## 2golddogs

I know exactly how you feel. I miss my sweet Jackson everyday and know how much he woukd have loved Sammy. Hugs to you.


----------



## Jamm

One year since a part of me left this world forever. One year since my sweet boy has been free of his pain. One whole year without him. I miss him more than words can say. Not a day goes by I don't ache for him.. long for him. 

I love you my Joey. I can't wait to see you again.


----------



## Neeko13

Thinking of you today.....loved seeing Joey Jax....hope he s running free and chasing balls...(((Hugs)))


----------



## jennretz

Sending a hug your way today. I can't believe how fast this last year has gone.


----------



## Ginams

Thinking of you today and Joey Jax often.


----------



## Sarge's dad

It doesn't seem to get any easier. I think of you often, and Joey. Whenever I think of my boy Sarge, and why me. I realize that I am not alone. Jamm, I wish I was strong enough to do it again, as you have. I see all of Sarge's friends on a regular basis. Today is his best friend Cody's 9th birthday. He came by for a visit. I saw Rosco, my little cancer survivor, and his sister Rosie last night. He is doing great a year and a half after I found that tumor. Sarge is gone a year and a half, and I still think of him every day. I don't cry as much, but I am sure I will never fully get over it. God bless you.
Buddy


----------



## gregscott

Miss Mia girl every day, 10 years later.
So sorry for your loss,
"The Soul of a Dog is Pure"


----------



## Sarge's dad

Jamm, another year has gone by. We lost my boy Rosco after two years, his cancer came back with a vengeance, and took him quickly. Sarge's best friend Cody was with me for a week and just left tonight. He just turned 10 a couple of weeks ago. He is still going strong! I have gotten to the point where I can talk about Sarge without crying, but after Rosco's passing, I am sure I can't do it again.
Buddy


----------

